# Was habt ihr erwartet?



## Mr. Bigglz (24. Oktober 2008)

Also um gleich zu beginnen:

Es gibt schon Viele Treads warum Spieler war nicht verlängern werden oder warum das Spiel nicht ausreichend die Spiellust oder Erwartungen befriedigt. 

Darum die Frage: Was habt ihr erwartet?

WAR hat einen für ein Online Spiel dieses Ausmasses einen tollen Start hingelegt.

Natürlich hat das Spiel Fehler aber jedes Online Spiel hat dies zu Beginn gehabt, zB. WoW,konnte sich nur deswegen so riesig entwickeln weil Spieler ihr vertrauen in die Entwicklung gesetzt haben  und  Blizzard 1. über viel cash verfügt und 2. Einen unvergleichbaren Pve Content und so ein neues Online gerne geschaffen haben.
Das grösste Problem ist das meiner Meinung nach, dass viele Spieler in War die Zukunft gesehen haben und ihre Erwartungen zu hoch geschraubt haben. 
Viele Leute haben ( Ich zu beginn auch) die Gründung eines neuen PvP Gernes erwartet . Doch sind Online Rollen Spiele zur Zeit soweit fortgeschritten das ich es schon eine grosse Leistung finde welche Neuerungen in War zu finden sind. 
Was die Quests angeht sehe ich allgemein wenig Potential, da so ein Spiel für die Massen geschaffen wird kann man keine Individuelle Aufgaben bereitstellen, oder dies würde zu viel Arbeit bedeuten und sich für die Entwickler nicht im Realistisch machbaren Bereich befinden. Die Lvl Phasen sind  seit je her ein Knackpunkt für die Entwickler und eher schwer zu überwinden und bedeuten oft einen Frustrationspunkt. 
Doch das wahre Potential sehe ich im Endcontent und in den noch sehr jungen und zugegeben unausgereiften Klassen doch bietet WAR dem Gelegenheitsspieler schon heute ein Ergebnis das seines Gleichen sucht, denn auch ohne 10h täglich am Bildschirm zu kleben kann ich etwas reissen und vor allem das Ganze Spiel sehen und Erleben.
WAR hat noch viel vor sich, viele Verbesserungen müssen gemacht werden, doch das Konzept zeigt unvergleichbares Potential.
Schreibt doch mal was eure Erwartungen an WAR waren und ob sie erfüllt wurden und wen nicht warum!

Ich habe bewusst WoW häufig erwähnt da es halt zu zeit das einflussreichste Mmo  ist und jeder der es gespielt hat sich auf irgendeine weise davon beeinflussen lässt. 

Pls kein Flame

Greets


----------



## Mamasus (24. Oktober 2008)

200% /sign

Ja sehe ich auch so!


----------



## Xenrus (24. Oktober 2008)

Meine Erwartungen von WAR...

Zu allererst muss ich sagen, dass ich noch nicht lvl bin und auch noch nicht t4 aber ich glaube meine Erwartungen zu WAR waren Anfangs auch zu hoch. Gerade in Sachen Grafik, Pvp System und Quests habe ich ein bisschen mehr erwartet, aber ich muss dir vollkommen zustimmen.
WAR hat großes Potenzial, welches man ausnutzen muss und das geht eben nur durch das Geld von ... joa von uns halt.

Leute die mit WAR angefangen haben und dann wieder zu WoW sind, haben noch nie ein MMO von Anfang an gespielt. Klar is WoW WAR einiges voraus, jedoch läuft WOW auch schon seit mehr als 3 Jahren und hatte auch schon 1 addon, bald sinds 2. 

Man muss den Entwicklern einfach eine Chance geben sich zu beweisen und somit heißt es wohl - Abwarten und Teetrinken und das game genießen.


----------



## Zafric (24. Oktober 2008)

Hab sehr lange WoW gespielt und auch dort den Anfang mitbekommen. Das ist auch der Hauptgrund, warum ich mich nicht frustrieren lasse durch NOCH fehlende Inhalte. Die paar Hauptstädte wären schon cool, paar Dungeons für kleine Gruppen wären auch net verkehrt(halt was anderes als die PQ's, wobei die schon ne nette Neuerung sind). Bugs, wie z.b. dass man manchmal durch den Boden fällt, oder ähnliche Sachen, werden sicherlich nach und nach behoben. 
Da aber mein Hauptaugenmerk auf das RvR gerichtet ist, fällt es mir net schwer über vieles auch jetzt schon hinwegzusehen und auf weitere Patches zu warten. 
Ausserdem gehe ich schwer davon aus, dass es mit Rang 40 erst so richtig losgeht mit Städteangriffen, Gildenkriegen und so weiter und so fort. 
Ich gestehe allerdings, dass ich erstmal eine Gilde finden musste und meinen passenden Char, bevor ich richtig Spaß hatte. 

Schlecht finde ich allerdings die Lösung mit den Scenarien. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich die meisten bei allen verfügbaren Scenarien anmelden, wenn sie reinwollen und es geht immer nur ein bestimmtes auf. Auf T2 ist z.b. bei uns zu 95% Steintrollkreuzung auf... was dann doch etwas Verschwendung ist, wenn man schon mind. 3 verschiedene zur Auswahl hat.


----------



## batz0r (24. Oktober 2008)

Meine Erwartungen an das Spiel sind übertroffen worden. They've just hit it!

Allerdings wurde deren Erwartung an meinen Rechner auch enorm übertroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carangil (24. Oktober 2008)

Was hab ich erwartet? Nach meinen Erfahrungen mit dem AoC-Hype habe ich ein unfertiges, fehlerhaftes, unausgegorenes Spiel erwartet ... dann durfte ich in die offene Beta ... und wurde vom Gegenteil überzeugt. Mir gefällt das Spiel jetzt schon sehr gut und wenn es sich positiv weiter entwickelt dann werd ich wohl lange dabei bleiben.


----------



## Kizna (24. Oktober 2008)

batz0r schrieb:


> Meine Erwartungen an das Spiel sind übertroffen worden. They've just hit it!
> 
> Allerdings wurde deren Erwartung an meinen Rechner auch enorm übertroffen
> 
> ...



Jaja die Erwartungen an den PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .. da gehts es deinen nicht besser als meinen aber naja zu war.
WAR ist echt super und natürlich kann in dem Spiel noch nicht so viel Inhalt sein wie in anderen Games die seit knapp 3 Jahren laufen.

Mein Problem ist, dass WoW nichts neues mehr bietet und auch mit WotLK keine wahnsinigen Neuerungen bringen wird.
Ich denke es reicht zwei mal die Zeit in ein Spiel investiert zu haben und Woche für Woche die gleichen Bosse zerhackt zu haben um somit Stück für Stück dem *Ende* näher zu kommen.

Genau da lobe ich mir WAR. Man muss nicht zwangsläufig jeden Abended von 19:00-24:00 Uhr vor dem PC hocken um etwas zu ereichen, vondaher hat mich dieses Spiel wohl für die nächsten Monate gefesselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamaniko (24. Oktober 2008)

/sign

Also ich fühle mich wohl in WAR... es gibt zwar noch gut was zu verbessern, aber es wär ja doof wär es schon perfekt xD


----------



## joekay (24. Oktober 2008)

Kizna schrieb:


> Genau da lobe ich mir WAR. Man muss nicht zwangsläufig jeden Abended von 19:00-24:00 Uhr vor dem PC hocken um etwas zu ereichen, vondaher hat mich dieses Spiel wohl für die nächsten Monate gefesselt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist der Grund warum ich WoW PVE schmähe und WAR liebe. Ich hab seit der Kündigung meines WoW Abos mehr Muschis gesehen als in den 2 1/2 Jahren davor ;-)

RL inc!


----------



## IB-Shang (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde WAR gut, keine Frage. Sehr schön gemacht, für ein PvP-MMO sehr gut gebalanced. Einige schwächen hier und da, wo aber die Entwickler nur bedingt etwas für können. Kennt ja eh schon jeder die guten und schlechten Seiten von WAR, aus den 100 anderen Threads...ich werde aber trotzdem erstmal ne Pause machen, aber mir das Spiel weiterhin angucken....und wenn ich wieder mehr Zeit habe auch nochmal verlängern.
Bis dahin sind sicher auch einige der Fehler, die mich persönlich an WAR stören beseitigt.

Vor 2 Wochen sah meine Meinung da anders aus, aber ich möchte WAR ne Chance geben, weil es derzeit für mich sonst nichts auf dem MMO Markt gibt was mir zusagen würde. Vielleicht gibts ja bis dahin schon ein GvG System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *träum*


----------



## szell (24. Oktober 2008)

War ist genial!!
Und Mythic patcht ohne Unterlass,kein Tag vergeht wo nicht ein kleines Hotfix nachkommt.
Man merkt dem Spiel an das deren Entwickler ihre Arbeit lieben und auch was davon verstehen,und
von daher hab ich -man höre und staune-absolut nichts auszusetzen und muss sagen meine Erwartungen
wurden ganz klar erfüllt und noch übertroffen.
Fehler mache ich eigentlich kaum mehr aus(sogar die Pets vom Squigtreiber lassen sich mittlerweile fehlerlos dirigieren),und die paar stören auch nicht da sie für mich eher kosmetischer Natur sind und noch kein einziges mal dazu geführt haben das ich nciht weiterspielen konnte.
Klassenbalancing ist soweit gelungen obwohl da sicher noch einiges gedreht wird in den nächsten paar 
Wochen und das ohnehin ein Thema ist das vor lvl 40 eher sinnfreie Konversation denn fundierte Diskussion hervorruft.

Weiter so Mythic,mein Abo ist bereits verlängert


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (24. Oktober 2008)

Man muss bedenken das sich viele offensichtlich überhaupt nicht über ein Spiel informieren und es eher aufgrund einer bunten Verpackung und dem Bildchen (sieht ja aus wie WOW) kaufen.

Hätte ich eigentlich nicht gedacht aber nach 2 Monaten in diesem Forum musste ich zu dieser Meinung kommen.

Alle anderen haben entweder ihre Erwartungen bestätigt gesehen und sind/bleiben dabei und bei anderen ist es Subjektiv einfach nicht genug und dann gehts zurück zu WOW. Kann ich nichts gegen sagen WOW ist immer noch ein gutes Spiel, für die andere Käufergruppe hat sich bei mir eher etwas Schadenfreude entwickelt.


----------



## Neradox (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe von WAR erwartet, dass es mich unterhält, mehr als WoW am Ende.
Ich habe mir ein Spiel gewünscht, was nicht schon "totgepatcht" wurde,  nicht nur noch aus stupidem Item-Farmen besteht und Abwechslung bietet.
Und, hat WAR dieses Ziel erreicht?
Dickes JA! Das Spiel hat meine Erwartungen zu 100% erfüllt, ich habe mich seit 2005 auf das Spiel gefreut und ich bereue keine Minute des Wartens und keine Minute des bisherigen Spielens.
Ich habe mich in das Spiel verliebt und hoffe, dass es noch lange lange (aktiv) existiert.


----------



## Asfayel (24. Oktober 2008)

Als ich hörte: Warhammer Online, Age of Reckoning ist in der Entwicklung, hab ich gleich ins Netz geschaut, in der Hoffnung, was zu finden. Was ich fand, ließ mich Blut lecken und je näher WAR kam, umso mehr ging WoW. Dann, ndlich vorbestellen, sehnsüchtiges Warten. Der Postbote kommt....Das Spiel auf dem Tisch, gleich auspacken, gleich installieren, gleich Account erstellen, und zack loslegen. Sofort alle Chars erstmal erstellen, Alles antesten. Dann den Char gefunden, jetzt auf Rang 22 gespielt, recht gut zurecht gekommen. 
Und jetzt das Resumee:
Ich hab eine neue Liebe entdeckt, die meine Freundin gerne mit mir teilt (sie zockt selber). Ich hab auf ein Spiel gewartet, welches meine Bedürfnisse erfüllt. Ein Spiel, das wieder mehr Spaß bietet und das mich meine zeit wieder besser nutzen lässt. Ich hab jetzt grade 22 Ränge hinter mir, hab noch lange mein ziel nicht erreicht, aber im gegensatz zu WoW muss ich sagen: Es ist mir nicht so sehr wichtig, wie es bei WoW der Fall war. WAR hat mich von anfang an gefesselt. Als langjähriger Spieler des tabletops, hab ich mich sofort wohl gefühlt. Ich hab sofort den Bärtigen Eisenbrecher getestet und fühlte mich mitten im Geschehen, das der Games Workshop immer beschreibt. Man hat das Gefühl, teil einer Geschichte zu sein, die man nur aus Büchern kennt. Anschließend hab ich den Schwertmeister erstellt und bin dabei geblieben. Und spiele jetzt regelmäßig. ABER: dabei fühlt man sich nicht immer genötigt, online zu kommen, weil man etwas verpassen könnte, weil wieder 3 Tage die Woche raid ist und man dafür ja noch farmen muss. Man kommt auch ohne das klar. Ich hab jetzt auch ne Gilde und wir arbeiten am Gildenrang und damit an unserem Vorwärtskommen, aber ohne Druck, ohne Zwang. Man hat wieder Spaß an dem Spiel. Und daher:
WAR Abo ist eingerichtet und ich werde definitiv dabei bleiben. Adieu WoW (Account bereits gekündigt) und her mit den Dunkelelfen, meine Schwertmeisterklinge wartet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für WAR ein klares:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  THUMBS UP


----------



## Ghymalen (24. Oktober 2008)

Habe auch sehr viele Erwartungen in Warhammer gesteckt.
Dann als es rauskam wie wild gespielt. Alles neu entdecken etc.
Doch jetzt muss ich leider sagen, dass mir die Motivation fehlt weiterzuspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Charakter ist auf Level25 und kennt das Tor Anroc schon wie seine Westentasche..
Open RvR ist noch nicht so toll.. Solo Leveln geht kaum, da ich rein auf Heilung geskillt bin (Runenpriester). Wollte heute eigentlich ein wenig länger spielen, es ist ja jetzt Wochenende .. aber trotzdem kann ich mich nach dem CTD vor ein paar Minuten einfach nicht wieder dazu bringen das Spiel zu starten. 
Hmm.. mal schauen ob es mir nach ein paar Warhammer - freien Tagen wieder Spaß macht ;-)


----------



## Efgrib (24. Oktober 2008)

Asfayel schrieb:


> aber im gegensatz zu WoW muss ich sagen: Es ist mir nicht so sehr wichtig, wie es bei WoW der Fall war. ... ABER: dabei fühlt man sich nicht immer genötigt, online zu kommen, weil man etwas verpassen könnte, weil wieder 3 Tage die Woche raid ist und man dafür ja noch farmen muss. Man kommt auch ohne das klar. Ich hab jetzt auch ne Gilde und wir arbeiten am Gildenrang und damit an unserem Vorwärtskommen, aber ohne Druck, ohne Zwang. Man hat wieder Spaß an dem Spiel. Und daher:
> WAR Abo ist eingerichtet und ich werde definitiv dabei bleiben. Adieu WoW (Account bereits gekündigt) und her mit den Dunkelelfen, meine Schwertmeisterklinge wartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sowas versteh ich einfach nicht. wiso gebt ihr einem spiel die schuld das ihr unfähig wart vernünftig damit umzugehen? nicht das spiel sondern ihr selbst habt euch doch druck gemacht.


----------



## Haimon (24. Oktober 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> ...doch das Konzept zeigt unvergleichbares Potential...



ich denke, dass das gros das potential nicht erkennen wird, weil die augen auf den einzelnen charakter gerichtet sind... zumeist wohl der eigene, oder für einen kurzen augenblick der gegner, der einen "imba" umbeboxt hat. die klassen entfalten erst im gruppenspiel ihr volles potential und sind nicht durch vier-tasten-rotationen erschöpft.

daher fürchte ich fast, dass das gameplay bei WAR zu komplex für die masse ist.


----------



## Senseless6666 (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es sollte Hinter das Was habt ihr Erwartet noch ein, und was habt ihr letzlich bekommen stehn, ichd enke war ist irgendwie nix fßr mich auch wenn ich pvp liebe.. ich kann mich mit vielen klassen nicht identifizieren, ansonsten aber net nettes spiel und wenn jemand mich fragt welches mmo sollich spielen würd ichs neben wow empfehlen, natürlich auch je nach dem was man mehr mag.. War ist nunmal pvp (und das ist gut so) und wow pve (das find ich net gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## xaxoon (24. Oktober 2008)

zusammenfassend kann ich sagen, dass für mich WAR seinem gegenspieler wow überlegen ist. es hat großes potential, es wird aber auch zeit,
dass es bald mal ausgespielt wird. mir ist klar dass es noch lange dauert, bis es auf dem bugfreien level von wow ist.

was mich stört, ist das "billige" auftreten von war. schon die grafik. wenn man sich die zaubereffekte anschaut, 
könnte man denken man spielt diablo2 oder ein anderes 10 jahre altes game. und dafür ruckelt das game selbst auf den besten systemen, wenn man sich im forum mal umschaut.

umgekehrt wäre ein schuh daraus geworden. geile grafik, und niedere systemvoraussetzungen. naja. auch die natürlichen unzähligen bugs nerven. die figuren hampeln völlig unnatürlich durch die welt, bleiben an ecken hängen, rutschen seitlich durch das bild, durch die serverlags porten oft die gegner durch das bild.... usw. alle kennen es.

dennoch habe ich angst wie es im endgame ausschaut. ich würde mich sooo freuen, wenn der content dort spassig ist, und man sich dann gerne als high einloggt,
und nicht twinken muss weil es so langweilig ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HobbySoldat (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich höre mit WAR auf weil mich der Support leider stark enttäuscht hat. Solange man mit seinem Account keine Probleme hat ist alles in Ordnung aber sollte man den Kundendienst wirklich benötigen ist man leider verloren. Ansonsten ist WAR ein schönes Spiel das noch die Performence in den Griff kriegen muss um das Spiel an sich abzurunden.


----------



## makkaal (24. Oktober 2008)

Ohne (zu meiner Schande) die vielen Antworten gelesen zu haben:

Ich habe mir von WAR erwartet, dass nicht eine fühlbare Menge an Spielern nach einem Monat wieder aufhören, weil das Spiel angeblich noch Reife braucht.
Gut, ist jedem selbst überlassen, geb ich zu. Nur braucht man sich dann nicht zu wundern, wenn das Spiel nicht die Sprünge macht, die man gern hätte, oder plötzlich Servermerging angekündigt wird.

Ich mag das Spiel und sehe viele Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten und raue Stellen, die noch ausgeschliffen werden müssen. Mit manchen Dingen bin ich partout nicht zufrieden, aber ich werde ganz sicher nicht "später nochmal vorbeischauen" und hoffen, dass andere Spieler dafür gesorgt haben, dass das Spiel weiterkommt.

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass bloß weil ein eigentlich schönes Spiel (was vielen wohl auch Spaß macht) nicht hundertprozentig den Erwartungen entspricht, man sich dazu entschließt es ruhen zu lassen - was letztlich nur kontraproduktiv ist.
Ich hatte mir keinen WoW-Killer erhofft, sondern ein Spiel, was man genüsslich abends zocken kann. Ich hatte erwartet, dass ich Burgen raiden darf, mit viel ORvR, was aus irgendeinem Grund grausigst unbeliebt ist. Ich hatte mir gewünscht, dass dieses Spiel nicht nach ein paar Wochen wie eine heiße Kartoffel fallen gelassen wird, weil es kein zweites WoW ist.


----------



## Ghymalen (24. Oktober 2008)

Weiß jemand wie das Aussehen wird wenn man jetzt beispielsweiße 2 Monate pausiert?
Wird man wie in WoW der Masse "hinterherhinken". In WAR geht es ja eigentlich nicht ums Equip und so wie ich das jetzt sehe, wird der Endcontent so ablaufen, dass man sich einloggt, sich einer Schlachtgruppe anschließt und eine Burg verteidigt/angreift. Vorrausgesetzt die Community ist weg von den Szenarien gekommen.


----------



## Juris (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich für meinen Teil bin voll auf meine Kosten gekommen, nachdem ich von AOC (eigene Meinung) schwer entäuscht wurde. Mein Eindruck vom Game ist, dass sehr viel Liebe ins Detail gesteckt worden ist und man sich auch Gedanken gemacht hat um die Bedürfnisse der Spieler. Was den Support angeht (bezogen auf die Patches und Bugfixes), kann ich den ebenfalls nur Loben. Kritik und Anregungen werden tatsächlich wahrgenommen und in den Patches verarbeitet. Klar kann man nicht alle Wünsche zufrieden stellen, aber im Großen und Ganzen werden diese doch umgesetzt. Also in Kurzfassung: Ich bin sehr zufrieden und hoffe auf viel mehr WAAGH!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blood B. (24. Oktober 2008)

Ghymalen schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie das Aussehen wird wenn man jetzt beispielsweiße 2 Monate pausiert?
> Wird man wie in WoW der Masse "hinterherhinken". In WAR geht es ja eigentlich nicht ums Equip und so wie ich das jetzt sehe, wird der Endcontent so ablaufen, dass man sich einloggt, sich einer Schlachtgruppe anschließt und eine Burg verteidigt/angreift. Vorrausgesetzt die Community ist weg von den Szenarien gekommen.




Wieso reden denn immer alle von Endcontent auf max-lv? Der Weg ist das Ziel. Ich gehe nicht online, mit dem Ziel unbedingt nen Level aufzusteigen, sondern um gemütlich mit n paar Leuten (p-)q's und RvR zu zocken und das geht auch schon gut auf lv1.

Wenn man so sieht kann man gar nicht 'hinterherhinken'.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Arondight- (25. Oktober 2008)

HobbySoldat schrieb:


> Ich höre mit WAR auf weil mich der Support leider stark enttäuscht hat. Solange man mit seinem Account keine Probleme hat ist alles in Ordnung aber sollte man den Kundendienst wirklich benötigen ist man leider verloren. Ansonsten ist WAR ein schönes Spiel das noch die Performence in den Griff kriegen muss um das Spiel an sich abzurunden.



Also dem muss ich widersprechen. Immer wenn ich ein Ticket aufgebe, werde ich innerhalb weniger Stunden von einem GM kontaktiert. Ansonsten wenn ich nicht Ingame bin, per Mail.
Und wann vergeht ein Tag nicht, wo ein fix für die Performance kommt? -.-


----------



## bluemechend (25. Oktober 2008)

Hab am anfang nicht viel erwartet. Da ich auch sehr viele MMORPGs angetestet habe, erwarte ich nicht zu viel von neuen spielen. Trozdem bin ich rundum Glücklich mit dem Game. Zwar muss noch einiges gepatcht werden, aber momentan macht es mir einfach nur spass. Burgen einnehmen Rockt, Scenarien Rocken und auch sonst bin ich zufrieden mit dem Game...

mfg


----------



## antileet (25. Oktober 2008)

das einzige was ich von den entwicklern immer noch erwarte, wäre dass sie den spalta + hammerträger einführen - ohne die beiden macht nahkampf kein bock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haimdal (25. Oktober 2008)

Also mir geht es im Moment so, dass ich trotz viel Spaß schon in der Beta ziemlich gelangweilt und enttäuscht bin.
Vor allem als alter DAOC Zocker und WoW Arena Spieler fehlt mir das PvP im kleinen Kreise doch sehr.
Im Moment sieht es so aus, dass man als 40er im Zerg laufen kann, wobei dieser meist vom alles überragenden Destro
Zerg im null komma nichts zerlegt wird.
Destro holt zwar ständig alle Schlachtfeldziele und Burgen aber Zonen zu schliessen und die Lage damit spannender zu machen
schaffen sie dann nicht.

Gruppen PvP gibt es nur in Form der Schlangenpassage, eine totale Lachnummer mit dem einzigen Sinn und Zweck zu versuchen
die gegnerische Fraktion an ihrem Spawenpunkt festzunageln und möglichst viel Ruf zu machen.
Der eigentlich Sinn der Szenarien nämlich eine Zone zu schliessen, um den Kampf um die Hauptstadt weiter vorran zu treiben interssiert 
derzeit keine Sau.

Dann hätten wir da noch die äußerst spannenden Instanzem 4 an Ihrere Zahl, die den Item Sammlern zumindest die Möglichkeit geben
Diablo 2 oder WoW ähnliche Set Boni zu bekommen.
Ironie bei Seite, Bastionstreppen sind schnell gemacht aber wer hätte es gedacht der 3. Boß auf Order Seite ist so sau bugy, dass man schon
viel Glück und Geschick haben muß, um ihn zu legen.
Die anderen Instanzen sind deutlich schwerer und die Sets werden wohl benötigt um irgendwann mal einen Keeplord in der Grenzfestung töten 
zu können.

Tatata das wars an Content.
Sicher Open RvR soll das Ziel sein, aber seit 3 Wochen schau ich mir immer wieder den gleichen Kram als 40er an ohne irgendwas davon zu haben, 
außer ein paar mickrigen Rufpunkte (als Melee hat man eh schlecht Karten beim zergen).


Ich überlege auch erstmal auszusetzen und WAR reifen zu lassen, weil Betatester war ich sehr aktiv schon 8 Monate vor Release.


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. Oktober 2008)

Haimdal..... in der RUhe liegt die Kraft....


Viele 40er akzeptieren nicht, dass die meisten Spieler noch nicht soweit sind, und noch in T3 rumlatschen...

und vor 40 hat Open RvR im T4 gebiet keinen sinn, da man nur auf 36 hochgestuft wird... und 4 Lvl machen da ne menge aus.

Einfach abwarten und Tee trinken... oder RP farmen ^^


----------



## Bromdur (25. Oktober 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Das ist der Grund warum ich WoW PVE schmähe und WAR liebe. Ich hab seit der Kündigung meines WoW Abos mehr Muschis gesehen als in den 2 1/2 Jahren davor ;-)
> 
> RL inc!





Efgrib schrieb:


> aha . investierst das geld jetzt in porno-hefte oder wie?



:-D Der war wirklich gut!...oder er meinte Katzen

Zum Thema,

meine Frau und ich haben auch mit WAR angefangen, unsere Erwartungen hat es nicht erfüllt. Ich will hier NICHT sagen das WAR schlecht ist, es ist einfach nur nicht das was wir erwartet hatten. WoW Spiele ich übrigens seit der Beta, also hat es nichts damit zu tun das ich MMORPGs "nur" Bugfrei kenne. Geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden, anders wäre es ja auch unerträglich, worüber sollte man sich denn sonst Aufregen?


----------



## Soireen (25. Oktober 2008)

Lassen wir die Kirche doch mal im Dorf....
Warhammer war nie für PvE Spieler konzepiert. Seit der Ankündigung sollte das eigentlich jedem Spieler bewusst gewesen sein. Das bissl PvE in Warhammer dient lediglich der Abwechslung und ist natürlich NICHT mit dem Endcontent von WoW vergleichbar. Genau das ist es ja, was das Spiel so interessant macht.
Dieser Virtuelle Schwanzvergleich einzelner Spieler, wie er in WoW zu finden ist, bleibt bei WAR aus. Ich finds gut, nicht zum hundersten mal die gleiche Inni laufen zu müssen, damit ich endlich dieses eine Set-Teil noch bekomme, welches mir dann auch noch auf Grund mangelnder Dkp weg gerollt wird. (als beispiel)

Wer PvE erwartet hat, hast sich einfach nicht informiert.

Meine Erwartungen wurden soweit erfült. Ich bin nur sehr enttäuscht darüber, das ich die vielen Szenarien nich ausprobieren kann, da immer nur der gleiche mist aufgeht. 
Es gibt viele Fehler, welche gerade mir, als Heiler, den Spielspass rauben.
So bin es z.b ich, der bei PQs den Haufen am Leben hält, jedoch bekomme ich dafür den niedrigsten Würfelbonus...  weil ich geheilt habe.
In Szenarien der gleiche Müll. Ich achte nicht darauf, dass ich im Healmeter ganz oben stehe, sondern ich Heile effektiv, wofür ich schon oft gelobt wurde. Sinnlosen grphealspam unterlasse ich vollkommen. Allerdings bekommt man für solch hirnlose aktionen ne menge Ruf und ne Menge Ep. Blödsinn? Ja, natürlich. Aber so ist es...  Ich versuche die Hots aufrecht zu erhalten und hau den BigHeal raus. Im Notfall auch mal grpheal, klar. Aber ich spamme es nicht durchgehend. Das nervt Tierisch.
Unterm Strich muss ich sagen, dass, abgesehen von den Fehlern, das Spiel sehr sehr langweilig ist. Ich hoffe aber, das sich da legt, wenn mehr leute im Tier 4 angekommen sind...

Das spiel hat Potential, daher werde ich bleiben....


----------



## batz0r (25. Oktober 2008)

Arondight- schrieb:


> Also dem muss ich widersprechen. Immer wenn ich ein Ticket aufgebe, werde ich innerhalb weniger Stunden von einem GM kontaktiert. Ansonsten wenn ich nicht Ingame bin, per Mail.
> Und wann vergeht ein Tag nicht, wo ein fix für die Performance kommt? -.-



Richtig.

Die Leute die sich über schlechten Support beklagen sollten sich mal hinterfragen warum sie keine Antwort auf ihre "Probleme" erhalten.
Ich geb mal paar Denkanstöße. Tickets auf die ich nicht antworten würde:
"Spieler XY hat ganz böse Sachen gesagt"
"Ich bin viel zu lang in der Warteschlange"
"Mein Spiel stürzt dauernd ab"
"Der Wälzer-Eintrag geht nicht"
"mimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimiiiiiiiiiiii"

Ich krieg grundsätzlich zeitnah und kompetent Support, wenn ich ihn beanspruche. Allerdings überleg ich mir auch vorher, welche Fehler garantiert bekannt sind und wobei mir der Kundendienst wirklich helfen kann.


----------



## Cavalon (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe genau das bekommen was ich wollte , geiles PvP , nicht stundenlanges am pc sitzen.

Mir fehlt eigl nur noch eine Sache , die mich erfreuen würde , wenn sie noch kommt: Duell-Funktion.

Die Duell-Funktion kann man sehr gut mit RP verbinden (Rauferei in der Hauptstadt , Streiten ect. alles was einen so einfällt ^^)  und man sich auch mal mit seinen Kollegen messen kann !

MFG Cava


----------



## Flanko (25. Oktober 2008)

Was habt ihr erwartet War ist ein blender große Ankündigung aber nichts dahinter warum ? Darum ! :

- Mythic hat gesagt War würde durch die ÖQ und die überragendeen Dungeons in Sachen Pve locker auf dem lvl von WoW sein .
Man siehts ja Dungeons langweilig zu wenig Spieler für ÖQ und die ÖQ sind alle gleich töte oder sammel x von dem dann töte y ....

- Mythic hat gesagt War würde ein perfektes balance bekommen wo jede Klasse ihre vor und nachteile hat .
Bis jetzt nichts von dem balance mitbekommen

-Mythic hat gesagt war würde in sachen PvP das beste sein was es überhaupt gab .
Szenarios langweilen nach dem 10-20 mal open RvR bringt nichts .

-Mythic hat gesagt War würde sogar auf älteren Rechnern gut laufen .
Auf High-Endrechnern läuft war nichtmal flüssig und wenn Vista drauf ist erst garnicht

-Mythic hat gesagt Gilden werden noch besser zusammenhalten müssen als in WoW oder anderen Spielen . 
Die meisten Gildenspieler spielen nicht zusammen schreiben nicht miteinander und wissen manchmal nicht das der Spieler in der eigenen Gilde ist .

-Mythic hat gesagt War wird alles bieten was WoW hat und viel mehr extras .
Das einfache Itemverlinken im Chat ist nichtmal möglich  , Duele kann man nicht machen dazu muss man nicht mehr schreiben......

Und warum hats keiner gemerkt ? Weil viele gerade mal bis lvl 10 gespielt haben max bis lvl 15 und bis dahin blendet War nur .


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin seit 3 Wochen mit meinem Schattenkrieger LvL 40 und ich muss sagen, es is das perfekte Spiel für Leute die einfach mal nen Stündchen am Abend gemütlich zocken wollen ohne Stundenlanges rumgefarme oder irgendwelche Vorbereitungen. Einige die hier rumheulen wollen bestimmt lieber 1000Stunden einen Mob farmen um nur ein weiteres sinnloses item zu bekommen. Selbst für solche Leute hat WAR was zu bieten, nämlich die Wälzer-Einträge, das is überhaupt nichts anderes als stumpfes farmen ala WoW.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (25. Oktober 2008)

Flanko schrieb:
			
		

> - Mythic hat gesagt War würde durch die ÖQ und die überragendeen Dungeons in Sachen Pve locker auf dem lvl von WoW sein .
> Man siehts ja Dungeons langweilig zu wenig Spieler für ÖQ und die ÖQ sind alle gleich töte oder sammel x von dem dann töte y ....
> *Subjektive Empfindung. Und nein, haben sie nicht. Sie haben gesagt, dass sie -auch- etwas für die PvE Spieler machen, dass aber der Hauptaugenmerk auf RvR liegen wird. PQ's halte ich für eine tolle Sache, mir machen sie Spaß. Und bisher habe ich noch kein einziges MMOG gespielt, was mir großartig mehr bieten konnte als "Töte X und Sammle Y". Da empfand ich die unzähligen Laufwege und nahezu unzumutbaren Dropraten bei WoW und DAoC um vielfaches schlimmer.*
> 
> ...


Wenn ich schon so einen Stuss lese...
Ach, moment, du hast keinen Spaß am Spiel, da muss es ja unweigerlich schlecht sein. 
Alles, was ich hier lese, sind wild aus der Luft gegriffene Behauptungen ohne irgendeine Art von Unterlegung - reines, sinnloses Geflame ohne Gehalt. Das ist keine Kritik, das sind Hirngespinste, Propaganda, wie auch immer man es nennen will. Was ich glaube, ist dass du diesen Kram von irgendwem gehört, aber nicht selber nachgeprüft hast, sondern einfach nur aufgrund deiner Empfindungen für das Spiel, die weiß Gott nicht für jeden gelten, als richtig und allgemeingültig deklarierst.

Solche Behauptungen sind es, die mir den Spaß an jeglicher Art der Kommunikation auf Foren wie diesem kaputt machen - einfach nur irgendwas brabbeln, damit andere ihre Freude an etwas verlieren, mehr steckt da nicht hinter - ansonsten hättest du dich wohl ein Stückchen mehr damit beschäftigt und die Punkte mal durchdacht.


----------



## Visssion (25. Oktober 2008)

jo /sign finds auch echt nice das sie soviel auf die Community hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Es kommen fast täglich (bzw. wöchentlich) fixes und patches, sprich es wird und ich find das spiel im moment einfach hammer (hab übrigens auch seit der beta wow gespielt)

ps: ähm nein ? in wow musste man einfach viel spielen damit man auch den endcontent erlebt hat und deswegen kam der druck leicht ^^. Wer hat schon lust sich das spiel zu holen lvl 70 zu sein und dann den endcontent nichmal annähernd zu sehen ?? ... 

MFG


----------



## Yoll (26. Oktober 2008)

Erwartet habe ich daß Mythic ein Spiel rausbringt was in allen Belangen besser als sein Vorgänger aus gleichem Hause ist.
Leider hat es in fast allen Belangen versagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist wirklich besser an WAR wie an DAOC?

Die Steuerung und dass man Instant PvP haben kann. Wobei mir die BG´s in Daoc längerfristig Spaß gemacht haben als die elende Scenarien farmerei.
Wenn Mythic statt WAR zu entwickeln DAOC weiter entwickelt hätte, dann wären viele langjährigen Mythic-Kunden deutlich zufriedener als sie es jetzt sind.

WAR wird nicht so ein Desaster wie AoC...aber es werden viele Server sehr bald zusammen gelegt (geclustert) werden müssen. Selbst heute am Samstag Abend zur Primetime auf Carrobirg gab es keine Warteschleife mehr.... ein deutliches Zeichen daß bereits viele den Spaß gänzlich verloren haben.

Jetzt heißt es wieder: Warten ob es doch nochmal ein gutes Onlinerollenspiel geben wird in Naher Zukunft (Aion eventuell)
Schade...Mythic hats versaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (26. Oktober 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Sugarwarlock (26. Oktober 2008)

ich hab von war ein typisches mmo erwrtet. leveln mit ein wenig pvp und auf 40 dann erst richtig loslegen. gott sei dank kam alles anders  =) pvp beim leveln macht sinn und spaß und ich fühle mich als "lowie" nicht wie so nen halber spieler. auf lvl 15 kann man genau so viel spaß im rvr haben wie auf 40 und das gefällt mir so an war =)


----------



## Tikume (26. Oktober 2008)

Erwartet habe ich ein Spiel das den Fokus auf PvP setzt und ich denke mal das tut es.

Ich finde es gut dass man so komfortabel über die Szenarien leveln kann, zumal diese derzeit weitaus mehr Spaß als die Wow BGs machen.

Letztendlich wird sich das Spiel aber im Open PvP beweisen müssen und Mythic täte auch gut von der Position "Feature X / Y brauchen wir nicht weil es ein PvP Spiel ist" wegzukommen.


Alles in allem: 
a) wir spielen solange wie wir Spaß haben
b) Bereits jetzt hab ich mehr rausbekommen als bei irgendeinem Solo Spiel, insofern hat sich die Investition rentiert


----------



## Sharymir (26. Oktober 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> Also um gleich zu beginnen:
> 
> Es gibt schon Viele Treads warum Spieler war nicht verlängern werden oder warum das Spiel nicht ausreichend die Spiellust oder Erwartungen befriedigt.
> 
> Darum die Frage: Was habt ihr erwartet?....




Zu Anfang als Warhammer released wurde lief es auf meinem AMD2 8400 Phenom Tripplecore,ATI 3650 (512mb),4 GB Ram ohne Ruckler und ohne Probs.....mittlerweile ist selbst auf niedrigsten Einstellungen ein flüssiges Spielen nicht mehr möglich.Dagegen hab ich LotrO auf Max-Einstellungen und NULL PRobs.

Meine Meinung?Warhammer ist zu früh released....jetzt doch ne Klasse gestrichen und immer noch ein Betaprodukt!Ich werd's nicht mehr verlängern...hatte das einmal getan weil ich dachte ne Chance geben etc aber für ne Diashow wegen Unfähigkeit ist mir mein Geld zu schade.

Ein weiteres Produkt das die Spielewelt nicht braucht!Abgesehen davon ist der PvP Content allein etwas arg mager geraten...meine Meinung.


Ich hatte erwartet das GOA nicht mit aller Gewalt vor WotLK releasen muss nur um mehr Geld einzufahren aber ganz genau das war der Grund.Ich hatte ein ordentliches Produkt erwarte das gut die Warhammer Atmosphäre rüberbringt,spassiges PvP,annehmbare Grafik aber selbst das alles gelingt nur Ansatzweise!Gilden zB die ja so gefördert werden sollen...ich seh 100 Spieler davon sind wenn's viel ist 2 in einer Gilde....

Auf Dauer bietet mir Warhammer zu wenig Content...viel schlimmer noch ich fühle mich wegen der extrem miesen Performance,der gestrichenen Klasse etc schwer verarscht....




Mfg


----------



## Faruu (26. Oktober 2008)

1) Ich habe von WAR erwartet, dass es die guten Spieler die es in WoW gibt (gab) überzeugt zu wechseln und das ganze "Farm-, Flame-, Roxxxor- und Nervvolk" nach einem Monat Trial wieder zu WoW zurückkehrt, damit die Spieler die gepflegtes PvP genießen wollen realtiv ungestört diesem nachgehen können. 


2) Ich erwartete darüber hinaus, dass es kurzweiligen Spielspaß liefert, das man für ein oder zwei Stunden genießen kann ohne den Druck zu verspüren stundenlang zu farmen, zu grinden oder 5k Wölfe zu töten um vier Pfoten looten zu können.

3) Ferner sah ich potential, dass ein Konflikt mit einem realistischen Gefühl von Krieg ausgelebt werden kann und nicht so ein Pseudokonflikt wie in WoW, was in WoW völlig abgeht, wo seine Vorgänger doch etwas anderes zeigten und die Serie erst so erfolgreich machten.

Mein Fazit nach einem Monat:
1) Die Server lichten sich so langsam und die Qualität in den Szens nimmt zu. Ich denke in einigen Monaten wird sich die WAR- von der WoW-Spielerschar abheben.
2) WAR ist gut gestartet und die Entwickler arbeiten mit Hochdruck an dem Spiel. Wer etwas Zeit und Geduld mitbringt, wird sicherlich auch belohnt werden. Das Balancing ist jetzt schon super und nicht so unausgeglichen wie in Schneesturms Game. Mit WotLK scheint Blizzard dem Ganzen sogar noch die Krone aufsetzen zu können. Von PvP haben die Jungs keine Ahnung und auch in 3,5 Jahren auch nicht viel gelernt!
3) Der Konflikt könnte ruhig lebendiger sein. Derzeit ist mir das noch etwas statisch. Ich hoffe div. Events werden dem Ganzen noch etwas Würze geben. An sich muss ich sagen, das Keepschlachten sooooo viel mehr Spaß machen als die ollen Arena-Kämpfe in WoW. Und dabei hatte WoW früher mal mit Tarrens Mill und Southshore ein wirklich tolles Open-PvP-Gebiet.

Enttäuscht bin ich von dem extremen Hardwarehunger des Games. Das muss man im Laufe der Zeit in den Griff bekommen. Zwar habe ich zum Glück einen Rechner der alles wunderbar auf max. darstellen kann, doch kommt er bei dem Ganzen auch an seine Leistungsgrenze, was noch nicht einmal "Grafikwunderwerke" wie Crysis oder UT3 schafften. Mythic Programmierkunst ist doch recht unbefriedigend dahingehend.

Aber das Design hat mich überzeugt, auch wenn ich lieber eine Engine wie in HdRO bevorzugt hätte, das meiner Meinung nach, eines der schönsten Grafikerlebnisse bietet, was die MMORPG-Welt bislang zu sehen bekommen hat. Selbst AoC fand ich nicht so hübsch! Doch die Rüstungssets sehen schon in den low-lvl-Gebieten besser und stimmiger aus, als die übertriebenen WoW-Designs. Das Mittelalterflair kommt autentischer rüber. Manchmal kann eine Lizenz auch gut sein, denn bei WoW kann Blizzard alles verändern, was sie verändern wollen. Mythic muss das mit GAMESWORKSHOP abstimmen, was div. "Kreativitäten" Schranken aufweist.

Kurzum ... ich bin positiv überrascht von dem Game und es macht mir mordsmäßig Spaß. Endlich keine Marken farmen mehr. Endlich keine Raids und endlich keinen Streß wg. bestimmter Itemvergaben (DKP). Einfach nur Spielspaß ... wer anderer Meinung ist, kann zu anderen Spielen wechseln. Mittlerweile sollte für jeden was dabei sein: HdRO, WoW, AoC, Tabula Rasa, SW-Galaxy, EQ2, FFXI usw. Niemand muss W.A.R. spielen!

... Faruu


----------



## Faruu (26. Oktober 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Zu Anfang als Warhammer released wurde lief es auf meinem AMD2 8400 Phenom Tripplecore,ATI 3650 (512mb),4 GB Ram ohne Ruckler und ohne Probs.....mittlerweile ist selbst auf niedrigsten Einstellungen ein flüssiges Spielen nicht mehr möglich.Dagegen hab ich LotrO auf Max-Einstellungen und NULL PRobs.
> 
> Meine Meinung?Warhammer ist zu früh released....jetzt doch ne Klasse gestrichen und immer noch ein Betaprodukt!Ich werd's nicht mehr verlängern...hatte das einmal getan weil ich dachte ne Chance geben etc aber für ne Diashow wegen Unfähigkeit ist mir mein Geld zu schade.
> 
> ...


1) Lotro ist am Anfang auch mit einer miesen Performance in Bree gestartet und wurde mit der Zeit besser!
2) Besser man streicht am Anfang etwas um dem Ganzen noch mehr Zeit zu geben es zu veröffentlichen, wenn es fertig ist. Zu früh ist es ganz sicher nicht gekommen. Wie ich höre, hat der neue Patch bei WoW auch einige Probleme mitgebracht, trotz 3,5 Jahren Erfahrung und einer langen Betaphase. W.A.R. soetwas zum Release vorzuwerfen zeigt doch nur, dass die Leute mit zu hohen Ansprüchen an die Sache gehen.
3) Wenn Du mit Deinem Rechner Probleme hast, das Spiel ordentlich zu spielen, gehe ich eher davon aus, dass Dein System generell nicht gut läuft, denn mit meinem Rechner AMD4200X2 und 8800 GTS 320MB habe ich null Probleme auf 1680 x 1050.
4) Im Dez. soll ein großer Contentpatch kommen und schon jetzt behaupten, dass das Spiel zu wenig böte ist nach einem Monat doch etwas verfrüht, da noch viele nicht lvl 40 sind. Ein DAOC hat gezeigt, dass Mythic sehr wohl ein PvP-Spiel entwickeln kann, dass länger als einen Monat Spielspaß bietet.


----------



## Rogar (26. Oktober 2008)

das hast du schön gesagt Faruu

braucht man eigentlich nichts nicht hinzufügen.

ich habe lange war beta gespielt, war dort doch etwas enttäuscht, habe mich aber nach released doch recht wohl gefühlt. 
ja sie haben es leider zu früh released, das steht außer frage, aber um konkurrenz zu wotlk zu sein, musste sie dies tun.
ich denke mal das die meisten spieler mit hirn nach nem halben jahr wotlk wieder aufhören werden, weil sie merken, das sich rein garnichts ändern.

hier haben sie die möglichkeit, bei der entwicklung des möglicherweise besten rvr/pvp games dieses jahrzehntes mit zu wirken.


wer geduld hat, wird belohnt !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellrock (26. Oktober 2008)

WAR hat sehr wenig kritsche Bugs. Daher stimmt , was du sagst, einfach nicht. Es ist kein Beta-Produkt. Du hast bloß eine andere Vorstellung von dem Endprodukt. 

Die Performanceprobleme kann ich nicht bestätigen.

WAR ist nicht so gefällig wie Wow und deshalb glauben viele, dass es ein Betaprodukt sein. Mytic wird das Spiel sicher noch weiter anpassen und es wird mit möglichen Addons sicher auch PVE Content kommen, da ich mir ein reines RVR Addons nicht so richtig vorstellen kann.  

PVE und mögliche Raids und Inis werden aber nie so eine Bedeutung bekommen wir in Wow. 

Auch in DAOC gab es Raids für Masterlevel und die Artefakte, um den Charaker weiterzubilden und Waffen udn Rüstungen für das RVR zu holen. Sie waren aber dem RVR untergeordnet und eher eine lästige Pflicht, da mit großen Aufwand verbunden. 

Ich denke - es wird hier nicht anders sein. Raids und Inis und weiter Berufe werden kommen - aber sie werden sich dem RVR unterordenen. 

Die Käufer wollen es - also wird Mythic das auch verwirklichen. Egal ob sie das möchten oder nicht oder es in das ursprüngliche Konzept des Spieles paßt. Wenn sie immer größere Zielgruppen ansprechen wollen als uns RVR Freaks aus DAOC - dann werden sie das auch tun. 

Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass das Spiel ein Betaprodukt ist oder noch nicht fertig.


----------



## Sharymir (26. Oktober 2008)

Faruu schrieb:


> 1) Lotro ist am Anfang auch mit einer miesen Performance in Bree gestartet und wurde mit der Zeit besser!
> 2) Besser man streicht am Anfang etwas um dem Ganzen noch mehr Zeit zu geben es zu veröffentlichen, wenn es fertig ist. Zu früh ist es ganz sicher nicht gekommen. Wie ich höre, hat der neue Patch bei WoW auch einige Probleme mitgebracht, trotz 3,5 Jahren Erfahrung und einer langen Betaphase. W.A.R. soetwas zum Release vorzuwerfen zeigt doch nur, dass die Leute mit zu hohen Ansprüchen an die Sache gehen.
> 3) Wenn Du mit Deinem Rechner Probleme hast, das Spiel ordentlich zu spielen, gehe ich eher davon aus, dass Dein System generell nicht gut läuft, denn mit meinem Rechner AMD4200X2 und 8800 GTS 320MB habe ich null Probleme auf 1680 x 1050.
> 4) Im Dez. soll ein großer Contentpatch kommen und schon jetzt behaupten, dass das Spiel zu wenig böte ist nach einem Monat doch etwas verfrüht, da noch viele nicht lvl 40 sind. Ein DAOC hat gezeigt, dass Mythic sehr wohl ein PvP-Spiel entwickeln kann, dass länger als einen Monat Spielspaß bietet.




Ich bin wie gesagt über die Performance saumässig verärgert.Bei Lotro hab ich auf Max keine Probs.Okay in Bree mal wenn wirklich extrem viel Spieler da rumlaufen ansonsten null.Das Game ist einfach nicht optimiert und ehrlich gesagt hab ich weder Zeit,Lust noch Geld Monatelang 13euro zu zahlen bis die die Grafik in den Griff bekommen haben.Das RvR ist geil....aber mit Ruckler ne Qual.

Meine Freundin zockt WoW...gleicher PC/System wie bei mir.Vor Patch Release Max Details NULL Probs...nach dem Patch nur noch Ruckler auf allen Auflösungen etc......Foren sind auch voll bei Blizz deshalb...scheint also so als würden auch die Mist machen...aber ich zocks ja nicht.


So lange Kunden gewillt sind schlechte Qualität zum Vollen Preis in Kauf zu nehmen werden Firme wie GOA und Blizz das auch schamlos ausnutzen und mit Phrasen a la "Entschuldigen Unannehmlichkeiten..." abspeisen.Und wo bitte kann man sich solch Einstellung heute noch in der freien Marktwirtschaft erlauben?


Schade drum.....





Mfg


----------



## Rickrolled (26. Oktober 2008)

Faruu schrieb:


> 1) Ich habe von WAR erwartet, dass es die guten Spieler die es in WoW gibt (gab) überzeugt zu wechseln und das ganze "Farm-, Flame-, Roxxxor- und Nervvolk" nach einem Monat Trial wieder zu WoW zurückkehrt, damit die Spieler die gepflegtes PvP genießen wollen realtiv ungestört diesem nachgehen können.
> 
> 
> 2) Ich erwartete darüber hinaus, dass es kurzweiligen Spielspaß liefert, das man für ein oder zwei Stunden genießen kann ohne den Druck zu verspüren stundenlang zu farmen, zu grinden oder 5k Wölfe zu töten um vier Pfoten looten zu können.
> ...



/clap /salute

super geschrieben... nur zu lang für die Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boogay (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe ein perfekt ausbalanciertes Spiel erwartet, in dem ich mit allen Klassen, die ich spielen möchte absolut alles im Alleingang schaffen kann und wenn ich dann will auch mal 'ne Stadt erobern.

Dazu habe ich von WaR erwartet, dass die Server von vornerein lagg- sowie fehlerfrei laufen.
Dann habe ich natürlich auch erwartet, dass der Endcontent (den man schon mit lvl 10erkennen kann) so lang und so komplex gestaltet ist, dass ich mich 3Jahre lang damit beschäftigen kann OHNE! etwas altes gesehen zu haben.

mfG Boogay



PS: Bitte 2-mal lesen und dann nochmal nachdenken und dann etwas schreiben.


----------



## Shamaniko (26. Oktober 2008)

Faruu schrieb:


> 1) Ich habe von WAR erwartet, dass es die guten Spieler die es in WoW gibt (gab) überzeugt zu wechseln und das ganze "Farm-, Flame-, Roxxxor- und Nervvolk" nach einem Monat Trial wieder zu WoW zurückkehrt, damit die Spieler die gepflegtes PvP genießen wollen realtiv ungestört diesem nachgehen können.
> 
> 
> 2) Ich erwartete darüber hinaus, dass es kurzweiligen Spielspaß liefert, das man für ein oder zwei Stunden genießen kann ohne den Druck zu verspüren stundenlang zu farmen, zu grinden oder 5k Wölfe zu töten um vier Pfoten looten zu können.
> ...





/sign... Wirklich super geschrieben!!!....


----------



## Kanibal (26. Oktober 2008)

was mich mal interesier würde wie sie sich das vorstellen bei den kämpfen um die hauptstäte den wenn die da wie mal gesagt  tausende spieler haben wollen die gleichzeitig kämpfen  und jetzt schon bei 30 man bei der burgbelagerung dem server die puste ausgeht was wird dan bei eine kleinem geplänkel zwischen den fraktionen aler wow raids auf tareds mühle , den das spiel verlang ja  einiges an resurcen  und nicht alle haben 2000 € oder mehr für ne mega machine und dann heists  diashow am server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denis90 (26. Oktober 2008)

Meine Erwartungen an WAR oder viel mehr, meine bisherige Zeit in WAR.

Vor einem halben Jahr habe ich das erstmal durch einen Kumpel während ich WoW gespielt habe erfahren das es da bald ein neues MMORPG geben soll.
Naja ich war skeptisch was da raus kommen soll. Nach den ersten Bildern (Zerstörung) fand ich das Game recht trostlos und war abgeneigt vom Game.
Danach sah ich Ordnungsbilder und fand diese aber wieder recht gut. Naja ist ja auch irgendwie klar, andersherum wärs auch dumm ^^.

Naja als ich dann im August mit WoW aufgehört habe, meinte mein Kollege ob ich mit WAR anfange. Naja habe dann die Open-Beta mitgespielt und auch das Chaos der ersten Tage mit bekommen.
Eigentlich wollte ich mir das Game nicht holen, jedoch dachte ich mir naja wird schon gut werden, fun mäßig mit RL Kumpels spielen bla blub.
Also das Game für 38 Euro gekauft.

So meine Erwartungen waren nicht viele, vielmehr, ich hatte keine Erwartungen. Wie sollte ich auch was erwarten. Ich habe WoW seit BC aktiv gespielt und davor nur nen halbes Jahr aus Fun. WoW war/ist der Grundmaß bei mir und da ich zufrieden mit war, auch mit dem PVP, hatte ich keine Erwartungen. Es sollte halt einfach gut sein.

So nun Rückblickend auf einen Monat WAR.

Warhammer hat Anfangs viel Spass gemacht, es waren viele neue Dinge dabei die ich auch sehr gut fand/finde.

Detailreichtum bei den Völkern (z.B. merkt man den Orcs(ich spiele einen) ihre Dummheit wirklich an, allein durch die Namen der Attacken sowie durch die Haltung und die Quests)
Die Burgen wurden von T-Gebiet zu T-Gebiet größer und beeindruckender
Die Gilde kann lvln. Das ist einfach Genial. Man kann als Gemeinschaft etwas hochlvln.
Die Stadt sie lvlt ebenfalls durch das komplette Volk. Ebenfalls extrem geil.
Oder das man bei den Instanzen (Düsterberg) erstmal PQs machen muss bevor man an die Bosse kommt, ist ebenfalls eine gute Idee.
Die Grafik ist auch schön geworden, zumind an einigen Stellen. (das Wasser finde ich für ein MMORPG echt gut z
Eine Gildenstandarte ebenfalls, etwas neues für mich und diese ist auch sehr sinnvoll.
Was mir mit am besten gefallen hat, waren meine 2 Berufe (Anpflanzen und Pharmazie). Man hat 3 Stufen beim Anpflanzen und man brauch keine Rezepte für die Pharmazie, sondern man braut einfach drauf los und es kann auch mal etwas schief gehen. Diese 2 Berufe (nur diese kenne ich) finde ich doch sehr gut/neu.
Allgemein die PQs sind gut gemacht, dies schnürt die Gemeinschaft und legt Wert auf Zusammenspiel (sollte es zumindestens).

So nun die schlechten Seiten welche mich auch dazu bewegen erstmal mein Abo nicht zu verlängern.

Das Game ist nur halbfertig.
Ein haufen Bugs:
Das Gildeninterface funktioniert nicht. Man kann die Gilde nur durch Commands einstellen.
Das AH sowie die Post fallen immer wieder aus.
Moralfertigkeiten werden falsch angezeigt und funktionieren nicht immer wenn dies jedoch angezeigt wird.
PQs hängen sich manchmal auf, weil Mobs fehlen (Sehr ärgerlich wenn man vorher 150 Mobs 10-20 Elite Mobs legen musste und dann kein Endboss und somit kein Loot auftauchen).
...


Anfangs war der Support gut und fix, jedoch kann man nun schon mehrere Tage auf Antwort warten. (zB habe ich meine Taschen nicht mehr aufrufen können, selbst durch Restart nicht, als dann nach 3 Tagen mein Support immer noch nicht beantwortet wurde hab ich ihn gelöscht)
Der Chat ist sehr unübersichtlich. Alles was PQs, Inis, ... an Potential für die Bindung der Gemeinschaft bieten, ruiniert der Chat. Es ist einfach Totenstille und ich will erwähnen, ich bin auf einem Server der mit am längsten Warteschlangen hatte und somit sehr viele Gamer hat.
Das Game verbraucht sehr viel Resourcen für eine dafür eigentlich sehr bescheidene Grafik.

Nach der Aufzählung der Bugs etc. werden nun viele sagen/flamen. Jaaaa das Game gibts noch nicht so lange, guck dir mal WoW an wies da am Anfang war, ... .
Jedoch es interessiert mich 0 wie WoW oder sonst welche Games am Anfang waren. Ich finde es gehört sich einfach nicht ein Game mit einer Vielzahl an Bugs die das Spielerlebnis erschweren auszuliefern, sorry. Ich habe ja nichts gegen Bugs, aber wenn sie den Spielfluss stören dann habe ich ein Problem damit(AH, Post, PQ Endbosse, sowas mein ich, das hätte man testen können). Ich meine also nicht das Namen falsch sind oder sonst irgenwelche Lapalien, auch das man die Gilde nur über Commands administrieren kann soll mir Recht sein.

Mein Fazit:
Das Game ist ein sehr schönes Spiel, ich würde es auch jeden empfehlen der auf MMORPGS steht(und nicht auf WoW steht) und dem halt Kinderkranheiten nichts ausmachen.
WAR hat sehr viele (für mich) Neuerungen auf den Markt gebracht, auf die man auch erstmal kommen muss. Die Völker wurden schön umgesetz, erwähne nur zu gerne die Dummheit der Orcs. Alleine die eine Quest der Grünhäuter, wo man eine Statue der Zwerge mit Schlamm bewerfen muss, einfach nur geil.
Jedoch gibt es halt auch die negative Seiten. Ich finde zB sehr störend das man gegen/ab lvl 30 halt 100000000 BGs machen muss für ein lvl up. Finde dies schon sehr anstregend. Ich weiss ganz ehrlich auch nicht was am Endgame so wie ich ihn "VERMUTE" soo spannend sein soll. Man Equiped sich für Burgen an denen man ne halbe Ewigkeit RUCKELND hockt weil sehr viele Gegner deffen etc. Ok das ist auch gut so, aber das laggen machts dann wieder zu einer Strapatse.

Joar jeder muss selber wissen was er spielt und ich werde "vorerst" das Game nicht verlängern und wieder zurück zu CS 1.6/wc3 gehen (Gelegenheitsmäßig).


----------



## Nulpin (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde War ist nah an meinen Erwartungen, da ich nichts Perfektes erwartet habe!
Grafik ist mir egal, und ich finde sie ist gut und Mittel zum Zweck!!!
(wenn die perfomance stimmen würde *wird hoffentlich auf die Ferne gesehn besser)
Hab mit Bugs gerechnet und bis jetzt haben Mythic viele behoben und auch sehr viele Ratschläge zur
Verbesserung angenommen! 
Öffentlicher Chat, Briefsymbol, bald RvR Einfluss!
Das macht mir Mut für die Zukunft!

Auf das Spielsystem bezogen hab ich erwartet das es abwechslung bietet und vor allem ein 
PvP system was mir Spass macht und wo vor allem keine einzel individuen hervorstechen!
Und da hat es mich doch zu 85 % bis jetzt überzeugt, Auf Gruppenkampf ausgelegt und die die besser
zusammenspielen gewinnen! So macht Pvp in der Masse Spass und man kann tolle Taktiken entwickeln um Feinde 
in die Flucht zu schlagen!!

Pve hab ich nichts erwartet und finde es daher sogar überaschend frisch durch PQ, in Dungeons wollt ich soweiso nimmer 
3 - 4st. Rumhängen!

Open RvR ist meine Meinung nach sehr schön auch wenn Burgen noch Verbesserungen notwendig haben und es noch weit aus
attraktiver gemacht werden muss!!
Auch wenn ich immer wieder tolle Schlachten erlebe, grinden viel zu viele Szenarien!!
Hoffentlich kommt der RvR einfluss!!!

Werde es erstmal verlängern und hab zuzeit im Pvp Spass wie noch in fast keinem anderen!!!


----------



## Smie (27. Oktober 2008)

bluemechend schrieb:


> Hab am anfang nicht viel erwartet. Da ich auch sehr viele MMORPGs angetestet habe, erwarte ich nicht zu viel von neuen spielen. Trozdem bin ich rundum Glücklich mit dem Game. Zwar muss noch einiges gepatcht werden, aber momentan macht es mir einfach nur spass. Burgen einnehmen Rockt, Scenarien Rocken und auch sonst bin ich zufrieden mit dem Game...
> 
> mfg



Dann zocken wir aber zwei unterschiedliche Spiele. Burgen einnehmen ist momentan praktisch unmöglich sobald sich etwas mehr Verteidigung als fünf Leute in dieser befindet. Spätestens wenn es zum "Showdown" beim Burgherren kommt und die beiden Fraktionen sich dort "Auge in Auge" gegenüberstehen mutiert Warhammer leider Gottes zu einer astreinen Diashow, gezielte Aktionen sind dann einfach nicht mehr möglich und die Sache kann abgebrochen werden.

In einer Burg ohne gegnerische Fraktion ist einigermaßen ruckelfreies Spielen natürlich möglich, aber das macht keinen Spass und bringt null Herausforderung.
Da muss dringenst eine Lösung her denn gerade Massenschlachten um Burgen machen dieses Spiel ja aus - wenn sie denn möglich wären.


----------



## Rogar (27. Oktober 2008)

"""Dann zocken wir aber zwei unterschiedliche Spiele. Burgen einnehmen ist momentan praktisch unmöglich sobald sich etwas mehr Verteidigung als fünf Leute in dieser befindet."""""


Also so schlimm würd ichs jetzt nicht bezeichnen, problem auf meinen server sind die extrem vielen bright wizards und heiler auf order seite, während auf zersörungsseite fast nur melee rum laufen, das macht es etwas anstrengend und leichter für order zu deffen.


aber unschafbar ist es nicht. wenn die leute zusammen spielen und man 2-3 gute heiler hat geht alles!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Oktober 2008)

Smie schrieb:


> Dann zocken wir aber zwei unterschiedliche Spiele. Burgen einnehmen ist momentan praktisch unmöglich sobald sich etwas mehr Verteidigung als fünf Leute in dieser befindet. Spätestens wenn es zum "Showdown" beim Burgherren kommt und die beiden Fraktionen sich dort "Auge in Auge" gegenüberstehen mutiert Warhammer leider Gottes zu einer astreinen Diashow, gezielte Aktionen sind dann einfach nicht mehr möglich und die Sache kann abgebrochen werden.
> 
> In einer Burg ohne gegnerische Fraktion ist einigermaßen ruckelfreies Spielen natürlich möglich, aber das macht keinen Spass und bringt null Herausforderung.
> Da muss dringenst eine Lösung her denn gerade Massenschlachten um Burgen machen dieses Spiel ja aus - wenn sie denn möglich wären.



Da scheint bei dir aber irgendwas kaputt zu sein *gg* Die letzte Burgverteidigung die ich überstanden habe lief so flüssig, dass sie mir beinah an der Seite des Monitors ausgelaufen wäre... waren wohl knapp 3-4 Warbands insgesamt gegeneinander ^^


----------



## Sylvvia (27. Oktober 2008)

Also mich hat WAR etwas enttäuscht, muß ich zugeben. Ich habe es jetzt erst anfänglich getestet und kann mich gar nicht mit dem Spiel anfreunden. Das fängt eigentlich schon bei der Charaktererstellung an. Alles ist sehr grob, so grob, das man sich die Charaktererstellung eingentlich gleich hätte schenken können. Allerdings tritt schon bei diesem ersten Schritt ein anderes Manko auf ... nämlich die grafische Darstellung. Das Niveau ist noch weit unterhalb von Schneesturms MMO, und dieses hat schon ein Niveau von - na ja - sagen wir mal 2000. Da fragt man sich natürlich, wieso es derartig Ressourcen frißt. Nun gut - Grafik ist nicht alles werden viele sagen und natürlich haben die auch recht. Der Charakter ist nun erstellt und los gehts mit dem ersten Quest. Da fällt mir schon als nächster negativer Punkt auf, das sich die Figuren fortbewegen, als hätten sie die "Hosen voll", zudem auch noch manchmal quer. Die Kampfanimationen fand ich auch grauslig - da steht nun meine Zauberin und haut mit dem zweihändigen Stab mit einer Hand merkwürdig verdreht auf den Gegner ein. Dann hab ich noch ein paar Quests gemacht. Die waren von niedriger Qualität ... durch die Gegner konnte ich, wenn Sie mich nicht angriffen einfach hindurchlaufen. Die Landschaft sieht sehr flach und konturlos aus. 
Das waren jetzt natürlich nur die Eindrücke meines ersten Spieltages, leider bin ich in noch kein RvR - Spiel gekommen. Wenn dieser Punkt wirklich gut ist, dann könnte es die negativen Eindrücke soweit zurückdrängen, das tatsächlich Spielmotivation entsteht. Ansonsten wüßte ich jetzt keinen Grund, warum man auf WAR umsteigen sollte.


----------



## Tiegars (27. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

ich von meiner Seite aus habe schon 3 MMO's Starts mitgemacht und muss sagen das WAR einen super Start haben. Wen ich es mit AOC vergleiche was eine absolute Katastrophe war, muss ich den Hut ziehen. Als ich es mir gekauft habe war ich bissel skeptisch weil man ja ein gebranntes Kind ist. Aber es hat meine Erwartungen voll erfüllt. Das einzige was mich bissel gestöhrt hat das ich auf einem fast leeren Server begonnen habe und dort nix los war. Habe nun den Server gewechselt.

Ausserdem war fast alles lokalisiert und die Server laufen stabil. Das Spiel hat Bugs und das ist normal aber die werden auch noch mit der Zeit behoben. Man muss bedenken dass das Spiel in den Kinderschuhen steckt aber sie Patchen fleissig und zwar erschreckend schnell das kenne ich sonst nicht so. 

Ich für meinen Teil werde auf alle Fälle bleiben und mal schauen wie es weiter geht. 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Volun (27. Oktober 2008)

Also eigentlich war ich immer jemand, der über die WAR is coming Sprüche in den Signaturen und diversen Foren geschmunzelt hat. 
Besonders nach den vielen Release Verschiebungen und Beta Berichten, konnte ich mir in keinster Weise vorstellen, dass WAR ein Selbstläufer wird.

Daher habe ich mir immer gesagt, dass ich WAR nicht testen werde, da ich nicht nochmals einen solchen Reinfall wie AoC erleben wollte.

Nachdem ich aber ca. zwei Wochen nach Release unzählige Eindrücke und Erfahrungen gelesen habe, wurde ich dann doch schwach, so dass
ich zum nächsten Media Markt gefahren bin, um mir dann doch WAR zuzulegen.

Und gleich nach der Charaktererstellung war ich positiv überrascht. Beim ersten Blick aufs Interface fühlte ich mich gut aufgehoben. 
Auch die ersten Quests liefen sehr gut von der Hand, welche sich auch recht abwechslungsreich gestalteten.Einige Quests später habe ich mich dann
In den Szenarien versucht. Da ich mich auf Seiten der Ordnung eingeschrieben habe, dauerte es keine Minute, bis ich mein erstes Szenario betreten habe.

Es war sehr schön zu sehen, wie der XP und RR Balken zusehenst weiter fortschritt. Eine wirklich sehr nette Abwechslung zum PvP. 
Leider lief alles sehr chaotisch ab und ein wirkliches System konnte ich nicht erkennen. Zudem wurde der Chat auch nicht benutzt und wenn jmd.
dann etwas geschrieben hat, dass blieb dieses ohne Resonanz. Da aber viele neu im Spiel sind sollte es wohl nur ein temporäres Problem sein.

So gestaltete sich dann auch meine Lvl Phase. Habe mich für Szenarien angemeldet und in den sehr kurzen Wartezeiten dazwischen ein wenig gequestet.

Leider habe mich mich immer wieder dabei erwischt, wie ich das questen sehr vernachlässigt habe, da im Vergleich der Erfahrungs- bzw. Rufzuwachs in den
Szenarien merklich höher ist. Da aber das questen letztendlich doch am Ende nur Standardkost war und XP technisch in keinem Verhältnis zu den Szenarien stehen,
fand ich dies auch weniger tragisch.

Als ich dann aber meine ersten PQ's machte, war ich wirklich begeistert. Das System ist wirklich sehr innovativ und eigentlich auch gut durchdacht, sofern man
auch Mitstreiter findet, die das gleiche Kapitel abschließen möchten.

So ab Lvl 10 habe ich dann ein wenig den Start Revue passieren lassen und das erste, was mir dazu einfiel ist die Tatsache, dass alles wirklich sehr anonym ist.
In den Szenarien findet keine Koordination statt und seltens sieht man im Chat eine Regung eines Mitspielers. Gleiches (und noch schlimmer) kann man außerhalt der
Szenarien sagen. Hier hat man wirklich das Gefühl, dass man alleine ist. Sogar in den Gruppen für die PQ's wird selten geschrieben. Es wurden sogar teilweise viele 
aufkommende Fragen von mir schlichtweg ignoriert (warum auch immer). Das wurde leider auch nicht nach Einführung der Regionschats besser. 

Nun bin ich Lvl 20 geworden und in den T3 Szenarien unterwegs und irgendwie gestaltet es sich für mich in gewisser Hinsicht ein wenig eintönig. Man hat das Gefühl
alleine zu kämpfen ohne jegliche Absprachen. Anfragen auf Gruppenbildung bleiben unbeantwortet und in der Gilde (die immerhin schon Lvl 14 ist und nicht grad wenig Member hat) finden sich auch nicht so häufig Mitstreiter. Und wenn, dann geht diese Gruppe nach ein oder max. zwei Szenarien wieder auseinander. 

So bequem es ist, einfach auf den Szenario Knopf zu drücken und auf Invite zu warten, umso langweiliger wird es dann mit der Zeit. Außerhalb der Szenarien ist eigentlich
kaum etwas los. In diversen PQ's kann man sehen, dass eigentlich so gut wie keiner am questen ist. Es wirkt alles wie ausgestorben. 
Viele haben in Ihren Meinungen und Erfahrungen geschrieben, dass man merkt, dass Krieg ist. Irgendwie vermisse ich allerdings dieses Gefühl. Das Gefühl, dass
eine Burg verteidigt werden muss, dass man sich schnell Mitstreiter suchen muss um gegen die Zerstörung anzukämpfen. 

Momentan demotiviert es mich tierisch, wenn ich das Spiel starte, um dann sofort auf den Szenario Button zu drücken. Pve gibt kaum XP und für PQ's findet sich (bei uns auf Bolgasgrad zumindest) seeehr schwer Gruppen.

Diese Demotivation hat mich auch dazu entschlossen, erstmal meinen Account auf Eis zulegen, in der Hoffnung, dass es demnächst vielleicht besser wird.


----------



## Rogar (27. Oktober 2008)

ich verstehe es echt nicht, jeder 2te beschwert sich über das lvln oder die fehlenden gruppen bildungen, aber selber versuchen tuts keiner, mal der arsch inner hose haben selbst was zu bauen. des weiteren gibt es eine "ich suche gruppe/gruppe finden option direkt neben euren charakter bild, nutzt nur keiner. Daran ist wieder mal nicht der betreiber sondern die spieler selber schuld die alles nach schema F haben wollen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anusanna (27. Oktober 2008)

My 2 Cents:
Im großen und ganzen bin ich zufrieden mit WAR.
 Ich gebe aber auch zu, dass meine Erwartungen anfangs wohl zu hoch waren. Ich habe keine release Erfahrungen mit anderen MMo's gemacht und habe ein ausgereifteres Game erwartet. Ich dachte mir halt, daß man doch bei anderen MMO's abkupfern könne, was wirklich wichtig für die Communitiy wäre. Es gibt sooo viele Addons die für die allermeisten Spieler unumgänglich sind (MassMail, nur mal als kleines Bsp.). Ich finde das man da mehr hätte machen müssen.
Zum Gameplay: Das einzige was ich bemängeln muß, ist das RvR System. Mythic/GOA gebe ich da nicht die Schuld für. Fakt ist aber, wenn man mit seiner Gilde Keepraids startet (T1-T3), ist die Gegenwehr so gering, das man sie nicht mal erwähnen muss. Auf der anderen Seite, wenn die eigene Burg angegriffen wird, interessiert es keine Sau. Wenn man hinreitet um die Burg zu deffen, ist man fast alleine. Also keine nennenswerte Gegenwehr. Mythic hat nun die EP/Ruf im RvR verdoppelt, aber noch hat sich da nichts getan. Irgendwie frage ich mich, ob dieses Spielprinzip, in der Praxis, bei der Masse ankommt.
Mir bleibt da derzeit nur eines, durch Sz's und Pve in den T4 Content zu kommen und hoffen das es sich von alleine ergeben wird, sobald die Masse auch angekommen ist. Ich hoffe es, aber ehrlich gesagt empfinde ich es sehr anstrengend so zu Leveln, wo ich doch was anderes erwartet habe. Das kommt dem farmen irgendwie schon nahe. Ich hoffe das ich die Motivation halten kann, denn es ist noch ein weiter weiter Weg, zumal ich nicht täglich 4 Stunden und mehr zocken kann. Seit dem Release habe ich gerade mal Lvl 23 geschafft, dass wird noch ein paar Monate dauern...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Volun (27. Oktober 2008)

Rogar schrieb:


> ich verstehe es echt nicht, jeder 2te beschwert sich über das lvln oder die fehlenden gruppen bildungen, aber selber versuchen tuts keiner, mal der arsch inner hose haben selbst was zu bauen. des weiteren gibt es eine "ich suche gruppe/gruppe finden option direkt neben euren charakter bild, nutzt nur keiner. Daran ist wieder mal nicht der betreiber sondern die spieler selber schuld die alles nach schema F haben wollen



Ja leider ist es so, dass viele Spieler im Falle der Gruppensuche zu bequem sind. Aber ich kann versichern, dass ich aktiv auch nach Gruppen suche. Leider bleibt dies oft erfolgslos, so dass man irgendwann dann auch keine Lust mehr hat nur noch nach Gruppen zu suchen.


----------



## Iodun (27. Oktober 2008)

also ich kenne derartige probleme nicht. irgendwie sind wir sogut wie jeden abend in nem kriegstrupp auf weg dem burgen zurückzuholen. und irgendwie ist es eher selten das man keine gruppen findet die entweder pve oder die pq´s machen. also mein mitleid habt ihr auf jeden fall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zero05 (27. Oktober 2008)

Anusanna schrieb:


> Zum Gameplay: Das einzige was ich bemängeln muß, ist das RvR System. Mythic/GOA gebe ich da nicht die Schuld für. Fakt ist aber, wenn man mit seiner Gilde Keepraids startet (T1-T3), ist die Gegenwehr so gering, das man sie nicht mal erwähnen muss. Auf der anderen Seite, wenn die eigene Burg angegriffen wird, interessiert es keine Sau. Wenn man hinreitet um die Burg zu deffen, ist man fast alleine. Also keine nennenswerte Gegenwehr. Mythic hat nun die EP/Ruf im RvR verdoppelt, aber noch hat sich da nichts getan. Irgendwie frage ich mich, ob dieses Spielprinzip, in der Praxis, bei der Masse ankommt.



Doch du MUSST Mythic dafür die Schuld geben. Wenn Mythic es nicht schafft die Spieler zum RvR zu bewegen machen NICHT die Spieler etwas falsch sondern Mythic hat etwas falsch gemacht.


----------



## taxofit (27. Oktober 2008)

Für mich ist W.A.R. ziemlich genau das was ich mir erhofft habe. Es hat zwar noch einige Schwächen die unbedingt gefixt werden müssen. Es öffnen sich z.B . immer die gleichen  Szenarien oder die Leute müssten für Burgraids motiviert werden durch irgendwelche Events.
Extra XP oder Ruf z.B.  Für die meisten Zocker scheint so was ja schon ausreichend zu sein jeden Tag die gleichen Instanzen, Quest und die drei gleichen lächerlichen BG´s zu machen. Man macht einfach jeden Tag zu einem Besonderen und schon haben alle angst was zu verpassen wie beim Schlussverkauf. 
Ich möchte jetzt nicht über WoW herziehen, ich habe es selber drei Jahre gespielt und bereue es nicht. Es hat mir soviel Spaß gemacht… besonders am Anfang wie noch kein anderes  Game zuvor. Für mich ist es mittlerweile keine Option mehr da ich mir als Kunde einfach verarscht vorkomme. Jahrelang die gleichen Bg´s, Quest und Instanzen abzufarmen…. Na ja über Geschmäcker lässt sich ja bekanntlich nicht streiten …von daher soll jeder zocken was ihm am meisten Spaß macht. &#61514;
Allerdings rege ich mich tiersich über solche Vollpfosten auf, die behaupten Warhammer sieht schlechter aus als WoW. Das hat nix mit Geschmack zu tun sondern ist und bleibt einfach nur eine Lüge! Entweder seid ihr zu dumm eure Grafikkarte richtig einzustellen oder ihr habt angst das eure geliebten WoW freunde zu W.A.R. wechseln und deshalb wird ein Spiel schlecht gemacht obwohl es meistens noch nie gespielt wurde. Auf meinem alten WoW Server Lothar  gibt’s auch so einen, der in jeden Thread in dem Warhammer vorkommt sofort reinschreibt wie scheiße das Spiel ist obwohl ich genau weiß das er es noch  nie angespielt hat. Auch nicht die Beta.
Und gerade der nennt sich  PvP´ler aus Leidenschaft . einfach nur lächerlich so was….


----------



## Anusanna (27. Oktober 2008)

zero05 schrieb:


> Doch du MUSST Mythic dafür die Schuld geben. Wenn Mythic es nicht schafft die Spieler zum RvR zu bewegen machen NICHT die Spieler etwas falsch sondern Mythic hat etwas falsch gemacht.



Hast Du denn eine Idee in wiefern man dies ändern könnte? Damit die Spieler (beim Lvln) ihren Schwerpunkt auf die Keeps legen? Mir fallen da keine realistischen Ideen ein. 
Alles andere läuft auf die Itemjagd hinaus und das will hier ja wohl keiner!


----------



## Volun (27. Oktober 2008)

Anusanna schrieb:


> Hast Du denn eine Idee in wiefern man dies ändern könnte? Damit die Spieler (beim Lvln) ihren Schwerpunkt auf die Keeps legen? Mir fallen da keine realistischen Ideen ein.
> Alles andere läuft auf die Itemjagd hinaus und das will hier ja wohl keiner!



Wie wäre es denn einfach, wenn die XP und der Rufzuwachs in den Szenarien verringert wird? Was macht man stattdessen? Man erhöht die XP und den Ruf im Open RvR. Der Szenariengänger muss einfach direkt sehen, dass sich etwas geändert hat. Da aber die XP und der Ruf genauso hoch ist wie früher, wird sich auch nix ändern. Man muss damit rechnen, dass der Spieler hinter dem Bildschirm bequem ist und es sich gerne so leicht wie möglich macht.

Das Problem ist, dass wenn der Spieler sich an etwas gewöhnt hat (in diesem Falle ist es das einfache Betätigen des Szenario Buttons), dann wird es schwer ihm beizubringen, dass es in Zukunft doch umständlicher gemacht wird (bsw. Anmeldungen nur in einer Hauptstadt).

Ganz ehrlich, ich hätte es eher von Anfang an so geregelt, dass es wirklich nur so wenig XP gibt, wie beim Questen. Bestenfalls sogar gar keine Szenarien. 

Aber nun ist es so, dass es die Szenarien gibt und die Leute tummeln sich nur dort herum. Warum sollte sich jmd die Mühe machen, erstmal zehn Minuten zu einer Burg zu Laufen um dann zu sehen, dass die Burg gar nicht angegriffen wird, oder dass die gegnerische Fraktion so in der Überzahl ist, dass Hopfen und Malz verloren ist. 

So geht man dann lieber in die Szenarien und erfreut sich schneller XP und zahlenmäßig gleicher Voraussetzungen.


----------



## manwe2008 (27. Oktober 2008)

...

Ich vergleiche jetzt auch mal mit WoW. Das spielte ich auch seit Release. Was war denn da am Anfang. Man brauchte etwa schlappe 20-25 Tage ingame Playtime bis auf 60 (24/7er mal ausgenommen), in die Instanzen is man kaum reingekommen weil sich keine Gruppen fanden, die Items waren schlichtweg "scheisse". Man hing ewig im gleichen Gebiet rum weil man Grinden musste um fehlende Questst zu überbrücken. Später dann brauchtest du 40 Mann um an dein Set zu kommen und hast somit Monatelang immer das gleiche getan um irgendwann deine 8 Teile zu bekommen. Stundenlanges Farmen für Tränke usw. ... jaja, war schon megatoll - und so abwechslungsreich.

Dann kamen zwischendurch die Schlachtfelder. Ewige anmeldezeiten bis man endlich mal drinnen war. Alteracs die niemals zu enden schienen. BG's in denen du als low level nichts reissen kontest, in denen die PvE Helden aus MC und BWL später alles wegmoschten was nicht schnell genug rennen konnte. Du für den Titel Grossmarshall dein Privatleben aufgeben musstest um stupide mit deiner Stammgruppe 1 AB nach dem anderen gemacht hast um in 3-4 Minuten den Gegner auf dem Friedhof zu campen bis die Resourcen voll waren. Ja war schon sehr geil - und vorallem, so abwechslungsreich ...

bis hierhin sind bei WoW 2 Jahre vergangen und jetzt vergleicht man mal was man vom Start ab hier bei WAR geboten bekommt. Das is der Hammer! Und wer hier nicht das findet was er sucht soll einfach WoW spielen. Klar ist das Game sehr weit vorangeschritten. Die Entwickler haben ja nun bereits fast 4 Jahre investiert. Mich würde interessieren wie es gelaufen wäre wenn beide mit ihren Startvoraussetzungen am gleichen Tag erschienen wären. Ich bin mir sicher, WoW wäre untergegangen mit Pauken und Trompeten.

Ich habe WoW so satt. Mein Acc ist gekündigt und wird nicht wieder aktiviert. WAR ist mein neues MMO zu Hause und wird es hoffentlich auch eine ganze Weile bleiben.


----------



## Yoll (27. Oktober 2008)

manwe2008 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich vergleiche jetzt auch mal mit WoW. Das spielte ich auch seit Release. Was war denn da am Anfang. Man brauchte etwa schlappe 20-25 Tage ingame Playtime bis auf 60 (24/7er mal ausgenommen), in die Instanzen is man kaum reingekommen weil sich keine Gruppen fanden, die Items waren schlichtweg "scheisse". Man hing ewig im gleichen Gebiet rum weil man Grinden musste um fehlende Questst zu überbrücken. Später dann brauchtest du 40 Mann um an dein Set zu kommen und hast somit Monatelang immer das gleiche getan um irgendwann deine 8 Teile zu bekommen. Stundenlanges Farmen für Tränke usw. ... jaja, war schon megatoll - und so abwechslungsreich.
> 
> ...



Ich kenne WoW kaum...hab mal bis lev 15 rum gelevelt und dann aufgehört.
Aber du darfst WAR eigentlich nicht mit WoW vergleichen.
Wenn schon musst du WAR mit DAOC vergleichen. Und leider (!) empfinden viele DAOC-Spieler WAR als ganz schlechten Nachfolger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaub mir: Ich hätte mir gewünscht WAR wäre nur ansatzweise so gut wie DAOC (nur halt mit aufmotzter Grafik und
 nem Postsystem) Denn DAoc ist leider ziemlich tot... und wenn WAR floppt wars das fürs erste mit MMORPG für mich bzw viele andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so wie es momentan aussieht brechen ständig Spieler weg. Wenn dieser Trend sich fortsetzt wird WAR ein zweites AOC...


----------



## ersoichso (27. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Ich kenne WoW kaum...hab mal bis lev 15 rum gelevelt und dann aufgehört.
> Aber du darfst WAR eigentlich nicht mit WoW vergleichen.
> Wenn schon musst du WAR mit DAOC vergleichen. Und leider (!) empfinden viele DAOC-Spieler WAR als ganz schlechten Nachfolger
> 
> ...


ich denke es sind nicht spieler die "wegbrechen" ich denke viele wollen erstma das dass spiel bugfreier/spielbarer wird 
(bsp. wie du schon erwähnst siehe AoC,auch wenns nicht das ist...aber selbst da geht wieder was in sachen com wenn auch langsam)
nach den ersten zwei vtl. drei groesseren patches wird sicher wieder was kommen alleine schon da dies ein neueres spiel ist
hast du die moeglichkeit als jugendlicher oder einfach nur als "beginner" im mmo daoc zu spielen oder ein neueres bsp. WoW ,WAR ,AoC oder sonst etwas
sind mit ziehmlich hoher sicherheit mehr als 75% dazu tendiert ein neueres zu kaufen als ein 5-6-7 jahre altes spiel


----------



## clickrush (27. Oktober 2008)

WAR bietet mehr für casual spieler

WAR bietet mehr für hardcore pvpler die gerne taktiken haben

das hab ich erwartet und es ist eingetroffen


----------



## Durlok (28. Oktober 2008)

erwartet hab ich ein gutes pvp spiel ala DAoC
und das habe ich auch bekommen

allerdings fehlt mir etwas das gewisse feeling um das ganze pvp was die welt zusammenhält

toll finde ich das man WAR wirklich spielen kann wann man will und nicht gezwungen ist viel zeit zu investieren um auch was zu erreichen wie in WOW

allerdings durch dieses fehlende flair an weltdrumherum könnt ich WAR auch nicht so intensiev spielen wie ich das früher mit WOW gemacht hab


----------



## Gumja (28. Oktober 2008)

Was habe ich erwartet?

Nach fast 4 Jahren DAoC und fast 3 Jahren WoW... und dem Desaster AoC... eigentlich nix mehr...
Meine Erwartungen in WAR, auf das ich eigentlich schon ne ganze Weile gewartet habe, hab ich spätestens nach dem BugDesaster von AoC und den Meldungen aus der WAR Beta, was alles gestrichen wird beim release, so weit runter geschraubt, dass ich schließlich schon fast so weit war, lieber meinen AoC Account zu verlängern und bis WotLK zu warten, als mir noch so ein "zerstörtes" MMO anzutun...

Zum Glück hab ich dann doch WAR angetestet und war eigentlich von der ersten Sekunde an absolut begeistert.
Sicher war es auch ein Vorteil, das eh der größte Teil der Gilde (UO/DAoC/WoW) mit gewechselt hat, gleich von Anfang an neue Leute (RL Freunde) dazugekommen sind und wir so vom ersten Moment an eine riesige Gemeinschaft waren...
Denn ohne eine Gilde, stell ich mir WAR ehrlich gesagt auf Dauer wirklich langweilig vor...

Was ich ehrlich gesagt etwas schade finde ist, dass Mythic/GOA so kurz nach release bereits die Anmeldung für die einzelnen Szenarien von "Überall" aus eingebaut hat... denn dadurch gehen einige Szenarien kaum bis gar nicht mehr auf, während immer wieder die gleichen teilweise Instant aufgehen.
Hier wäre noch "Potential", in dem Mythic GOA einfach dafür sorgt, dass man wenigstens ab T3, ein Szenario erst dann wieder betreten kann, wenn man mindestens einmal zwischendurch in einem anderen gewesen ist. So würden dann auch mal die anderen Szenarios etwas öfters aufgehen, da man selbst bei "Allen beitreten" dann eben der Warteschlange des zuletzt besuchten Szenarios einfach nicht mehr beitreten könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manwe2008 (28. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Ich kenne WoW kaum...hab mal bis lev 15 rum gelevelt und dann aufgehört.
> Aber du darfst WAR eigentlich nicht mit WoW vergleichen.
> Wenn schon musst du WAR mit DAOC vergleichen. Und leider (!) empfinden viele DAOC-Spieler WAR als ganz schlechten Nachfolger
> 
> ...



Mom ich glaube ich bin falsch verstanden worden ... es geht mir hier nicht um den allgemeinen Vergleich von den beiden Games. Ich neheme nur mal WoW daher, weil ich dort die meisten Erfahrungen gesammelt habe. 

Mir geht es darum das wenn beide Spiele zum gleichen Zeitpunkt erschienen wären und ihre jeweiligen Startinhalte (WoW vor knapp vier Jahren und WAR aktuell) so würde WoW mit sicherheit den kürzeren ziehen. Selbst WoW nach fast zwei Jahren (vom Release aus betrachtet) wäre das schlechtere Spiel. Nun, nach gut 4 Jahren WoW mit allen Patches und Addons hat es natürlich einen Umfang der seines gleichen sucht. Aber dort wird WAR auch landen, es braucht eben etwas Zeit und bislang ist erst 1 Monat vergangen.


----------



## Iodun (28. Oktober 2008)

manwe2008 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich vergleiche jetzt auch mal mit WoW. Das spielte ich auch seit Release. Was war denn da am Anfang. Man brauchte etwa schlappe 20-25 Tage ingame Playtime bis auf 60 (24/7er mal ausgenommen), in die Instanzen is man kaum reingekommen weil sich keine Gruppen fanden, die Items waren schlichtweg "scheisse". Man hing ewig im gleichen Gebiet rum weil man Grinden musste um fehlende Questst zu überbrücken. Später dann brauchtest du 40 Mann um an dein Set zu kommen und hast somit Monatelang immer das gleiche getan um irgendwann deine 8 Teile zu bekommen. Stundenlanges Farmen für Tränke usw. ... jaja, war schon megatoll - und so abwechslungsreich.
> 
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Besser hätte ich es auch nicht formulieren können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spiegelblank (28. Oktober 2008)

manwe2008 schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum das wenn beide Spiele zum gleichen Zeitpunkt erschienen wären und ihre jeweiligen Startinhalte (WoW vor knapp vier Jahren und WAR aktuell) so würde WoW mit sicherheit den kürzeren ziehen. Selbst WoW nach fast zwei Jahren (vom Release aus betrachtet) wäre das schlechtere Spiel. Nun, nach gut 4 Jahren WoW mit allen Patches und Addons hat es natürlich einen Umfang der seines gleichen sucht. Aber dort wird WAR auch landen, es braucht eben etwas Zeit und bislang ist erst 1 Monat vergangen.



das mag vielleicht so sein, wenn man die Spiele neutral vergleichen könnte (und das schafft irgendwie keiner...... ;-)  )

Ich erinnere mich noch an den Release von WOW. Das Spiel kam raus und war harmlos ausgedrückt eine Zumutung. Knapp 2 Monate später kam eq 2 raus. Dank des Marketings von Blizz, dem taktisch früheren Release und dem Bekanntheitsgrad duch Warcraft bleib dem aus meiner Sicht damals besseren pve Spiel (eq2) der Massenansturm erspart (Grafik von eq2 ist und war übrigens besser als bei wow). Ich denke aber, die heutige Community von eq2 ist SEHR dankbar dafür, dass die "Massen" alle zu wow gegangen sind. 

Hinweisend für wow ist auch, dass der große Contentpatch (ein Patch der doch mehrere Serverausfälle nach sich zog...) genau einen Monat (Stichwort freie Spielzeit bei war) nach dem war-release herauskommt. Das Add-on dann nochmal einen Monat später. Blizz versucht so die Rückkehrquote hoch zu bringen und wird sicherlich Erfolg damit haben. 

Zum Umfang von wow: ich kann den vollen Umfang von WOW erst seit dem letzten Patch genießen; komisch. Ein größerer Part des PVE-Teiles von WOW war mir und meiner Gilde dank unserer "casual" Spielweise irgendwie nicht zugänglich (BT, Sunwell u.ä.).


----------



## Astravall (28. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Ich kenne WoW kaum...hab mal bis lev 15 rum gelevelt und dann aufgehört.
> Aber du darfst WAR eigentlich nicht mit WoW vergleichen.
> Wenn schon musst du WAR mit DAOC vergleichen. Und leider (!) empfinden viele DAOC-Spieler WAR als ganz schlechten Nachfolger
> 
> ...



So ein ausgemachter Unsinn ... DAoC ist genial keine Frage aber selbst mir als eingefleischter DAoC Spieler der sechs Jahre DAoC gespielt hat gefällt WAR sehr gut und man muss auch zugeben ... vieles macht WAR einfach besser als DAoC.

Ich würde immernoch viel DAoC spielen würden nicht nur noch Stammgruppen im RvR rumlaufen ... ich meine wenn ich net mal mehr als RR12-Banshee ne Gruppe zusammenbauen kann oder irgendwo eingeladen werde, dann weiss ich leider auch net weiter.

MfG Michael


----------



## La Saint (28. Oktober 2008)

Nicht viel. So gesehen bin ich angenehm überrascht worden.

Nach dem Disaster mit AoC wollte ich eigentlich nur sehen, ob die Fanboiz tatsächlich Recht haben mit ihrer Aussage, MMORPGs kommen grundsätzlich verbugged und unfertig auf den Markt. Haben sie natürlich nicht. Warhammer hat eindrucksvoll bewiesen, das es anders geht.

Was den Inhalt von Warhammer betrifft, da gibt es leider nicht Neues. Nur die übliche Marketingstrategie, bekannten Dingen einen anderen Namen zu geben. Da hatte ich doch tatsächlich geglaubt, bei dem Begriff RvR, Realm vs. Realm, würde es sich um ein Gefecht zwischen Servern handeln. Tatsächlich ist ein Szenario nur ein BG, ein RvR ein Open PvP und ein Keep Fight läuft auch nicht viel anderes, als die Eroberung der feindlichen Basis im Alterac-Tal.

So gesehen, business as usual. In den 4 Wochen habe ich mit meinem Main lvl 22 geschafft und zwei Twinks auf lvl 10 gebracht. Wenn sonst nichts wäre, würde ich wahrscheinlich noch 1 oder 2 Monate verlängern und gemütlich weiterleveln um zu sehen, ob später vielleicht noch eine Innovation kommt.

Aber erstens ist die Technik gegen mich. Seit einem Patch vor ein paar Tagen ruckelt es in den BGs und im RvR-Gebiet bis runter zum Standbild. Zweitens kommt in 2 Wochen das AddOn von WoW raus. Da muss ich nicht lange überlegen. Ruckelfreies Spiel und neuer Content sind zwei schlagende Argumente. Der Warhammer-Account wird eingefroren. Im Gegensatz zu AoC aber ohne Wut im Bauch.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## aHCoS (28. Oktober 2008)

tja was habe ich erwartet... viel rvr, NUR rvr. das habe ich bekommen. das spiel ist wirklich genial, keine frage. das schlachtgefühl ist toll, die balance mMn ziemlich gut gelungen, das kampfsystem mit moral, taktik, massig nützlichen skills usw. sehr fordernd und abwechslungsreich, die welt stimmig und im spiel selbst wenig spielbestimmende bugs.  

leider merke ich wieder den suchterzeugenden effekt des spiels, und genau deshalb werde ich nach dem freimonat nicht verlängern. ich kann ein spiel nicht spielen indem ich nur "ab und zu" spiele, irgendwo im unteren mittelmaß hänge usw... entweder richtig oder garnicht. da mir mein RL wichtiger ist entscheide ich mich für garnicht =)

ich trauere jetzt schon um meine tolle, nette gilde und die vielen verpassten schlachten, aber wieviel mehr würde ich trauern wenn ich in einem jahr merke dass ich wieder ein jahr meiner lebenszeit weggeworfen habe und außer einem stück programmcode (welches mir nichtmal gehört) nichts erreicht habe?

viel spaß allen bei diesem großartigen spiel =)


----------



## abszu (28. Oktober 2008)

manwe2008 schrieb:


> Mom ich glaube ich bin falsch verstanden worden ... es geht mir hier nicht um den allgemeinen Vergleich von den beiden Games. Ich neheme nur mal WoW daher, weil ich dort die meisten Erfahrungen gesammelt habe.
> 
> Mir geht es darum das wenn beide Spiele zum gleichen Zeitpunkt erschienen wären und ihre jeweiligen Startinhalte (WoW vor knapp vier Jahren und WAR aktuell) so würde WoW mit sicherheit den kürzeren ziehen. Selbst WoW nach fast zwei Jahren (vom Release aus betrachtet) wäre das schlechtere Spiel. Nun, nach gut 4 Jahren WoW mit allen Patches und Addons hat es natürlich einen Umfang der seines gleichen sucht. Aber dort wird WAR auch landen, es braucht eben etwas Zeit und bislang ist erst 1 Monat vergangen.



Der Start beider Spiele ist nicht zu vergleichen. 
Fakt 1 ist, daß WAR nie in der heutigen Form erschienen wäre, wenn es kein WoW mit seinem Riesenerfolg gegeben hätte - WAR wär dann entweder schlicht in der Schublade gescheiterter Entwickler verstaubt oder mit sehr viel kleinerem Budget irgendwie entwickelt worden, EA jedenfalls investiert nur, wo andere gezeigt haben, daß man da Geld verdienen kann. 
Fakt 2 ist, daß WAR sich mit seinem Release an WoW orientieren konnte! Ohne das Vorbild WoW hätte der Release von WAR ganz anders ausgesehen, als Beispiel genannt sei mal Serverinfrastruktur.


----------



## manwe2008 (28. Oktober 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Der Start beider Spiele ist nicht zu vergleichen.
> Fakt 1 ist, daß WAR nie in der heutigen Form erschienen wäre, wenn es kein WoW mit seinem Riesenerfolg gegeben hätte - WAR wär dann entweder schlicht in der Schublade gescheiterter Entwickler verstaubt oder mit sehr viel kleinerem Budget irgendwie entwickelt worden, EA jedenfalls investiert nur, wo andere gezeigt haben, daß man da Geld verdienen kann.
> Fakt 2 ist, daß WAR sich mit seinem Release an WoW orientieren konnte! Ohne das Vorbild WoW hätte der Release von WAR ganz anders ausgesehen, als Beispiel genannt sei mal Serverinfrastruktur.



Zu 1. bitte Zahlen, Daten, Beweise ... nicht nur dein getippsel ...
Zu 2.                                -"-

Ich bin mir sicher das Serverinfrastruktur auf Blizzards Mist gewachsen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schon klar ... wie hätten das auch Großkonzerne weltweit vor WoW bewerstelligen sollen, bevor Blizzard uns den "Heiligen Gral" brachte  ...


----------



## Helevorn (28. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich glaube in diesem Thread kann man viele Antworten auch damit beschreiben:
> 
> "Ich habe ein vollkommen überzogenes und Irrwitziges Luftschloss erwartet"
> 
> ...




ich habe das erwartet was mir von goa/mythic versprochen wurde, rvr und das jederzeit und überall.

leider wurde diese rechnung ohne die kundschaft gemacht. diese tummelt sich zu 99% ausschließlich in den szenarien
weil geht ja so schneller mit xp und ruf und auch immer schön nur 1 bg anmelden, obwohl es multi-anmeldung gibt, und
dann leute anflamen warum immer nur das 1 kack bg aufgeht.

das das pve schrott ist war klar und was anderes durfte man auch nicht erwarten, denn in WAR gehts ums rvr, aber die entwicklung die es nimmt ist gerlinde gesagt murks. für 24/7 immer nur die selben ausgelutschten bg´s mit deppen-randoms kann man auch in wow zu hauf haben, dafür musste kein neues game auf den markt kommen.

OPEN RVR hat sich warhammer GANZ DICK auf die fahnen geschrieben. und wie das größtenteils aussieht sollte mittlerweile jeder wissen. und damit meine ich nicht das rumgegimpe mit lvl3 in emskrank sondern richtiges rvr mit ordentlichen keepschlachten & co.

das geht war noch so total ab, da eben die kundschaft größtenteils lavagekicke einfach total supi findet weil is toll wenn ich da einen in die lava kicke und er nippelt ab.

als ex-wow´ler (account schon lange vor warhammer gekündigt) kann ich nur befürchten, das ab wotlk es zappenduster auf einigen servern aussehen wird, noch schlimmer als es jetzt schon ist. und nun bitte schön "ey wenn wow so geil ist, dann hau doch ab" spammen, ändert nichts an der situation in warhammer.

imho enttäuscht es leider, bis auf einige positive ausnahmen, auf ganzer linie da die kundschaft aktuell noch einen strich durch die open-rvr rechnung macht.


----------



## abszu (28. Oktober 2008)

manwe2008 schrieb:


> Zu 1. bitte Zahlen, Daten, Beweise ... nicht nur dein getippsel ...
> Zu 2.                                -"-
> 
> Ich bin mir sicher das Serverinfrastruktur auf Blizzards Mist gewachsen ist
> ...



Zu 1.: Informier dich über Climax, informier dich, wer Mythic kaufte und wann das geschah. 

Zu 2.: Ja, Blizzard hat vorgelegt, und obendrein indirekt dafür gesorgt, daß viele Internetanbieter ihren Kram in Ordnung brachten. Gab in der Anfangszeit genug Provider, wo die Kunden beim WoW-Zocken Mordslags hatten. Das lag nicht an Blizz, sonderm am jeweiligen Provider. 


Und zu guter Letzt: Ja, WoW war und ist der Heilige Gral der MMO-Zunft, zumindestens was Westeuropa und USA angeht. Alles davor, und bis jetzt alles danach, sind Nischenprodukte.


----------



## Asmardin (28. Oktober 2008)

Ok, ein gewisser Herr Daimler hat mal ein Maschinchen gebaut, welches die Welt verändert hat. Doch es ist doch keiner gezwungen nur einen Benz zu fahren und die anderen "Nischenprodukte" links liegen zu lassen. 
Ich willl damit nur sagen, die Geschmäker sind verschieden, wie auch die Spiele. Aber ich weise auch die Leistung als Vorreiter nicht von der Hand, doch WoW als Ultima(kleiner Witz) hinzustellen ist schon ein bischen übertrieben!


----------



## manwe2008 (28. Oktober 2008)

Asmardin schrieb:


> Ok, ein gewisser Herr Daimler hat mal ein Maschinchen gebaut, welches die Welt verändert hat. Doch es ist doch keiner gezwungen nur einen Benz zu fahren und die anderen "Nischenprodukte" links liegen zu lassen.
> Ich willl damit nur sagen, die Geschmäker sind verschieden, wie auch die Spiele. Aber ich weise auch die Leistung als Vorreiter nicht von der Hand, doch WoW als Ultima(kleiner Witz) hinzustellen ist schon ein bischen übertrieben!



Das ist ein waschechter Fanboy ... den wirst du nicht überzeugen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich für meinen Teil behaupte nicht, das WoW ein schlechtes Spiel war oder ist. Ich habe es selbst über 3 Jahre leidenschaftlich gespielt. Doch ab und and wird es Zeit für Veränderungen. Bei mir war das nunmal soweit. Und scheinbar bei vielen anderen auch. Und es werden noch hunderttausende folgen. Nicht unbedingt zur WAR und auch nicht sofort.


----------



## abszu (28. Oktober 2008)

Asmardin schrieb:


> Ok, ein gewisser Herr Daimler hat mal ein Maschinchen gebaut, welches die Welt verändert hat. Doch es ist doch keiner gezwungen nur einen Benz zu fahren und die anderen "Nischenprodukte" links liegen zu lassen.



Du hast nicht ohne Grund Herrn Daimler erwähnt. Schonmal die Namen Reithmann oder Rochas oder Marcus gehört? Eben. 



> Ich willl damit nur sagen, die Geschmäker sind verschieden, wie auch die Spiele. Aber ich weise auch die Leistung als Vorreiter nicht von der Hand, doch WoW als Ultima(kleiner Witz) hinzustellen ist schon ein bischen übertrieben!



Siehe oben. Es geht in letzter Konsequenz selten darum, wer etwas zuerst entwickelt. Als Wegbereiter bleiben die in Erinnerung, die eine Erfindung, Technologie, was auch immer Massenmarktfähig machen. Ultima war toll, neu - und Jahre zu früh am Markt, gemessen am Internetausbau. WoW kam exakt zum richtigen Zeitpunkt, hat vieles aus anderes Spielen + eigene Ideen eingebracht, und hat insgesamt so viel richtig gemacht, daß aus einem kleinen Nischenmarkt mitmal ein Megabusiness wurde. Und dann kam Electronic Arts, dachte sich, was Blizzard kann, können wir schon lange, und das Resultat spielt ihr jetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanibal (28. Oktober 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> WAR bietet mehr für casual spieler
> 
> WAR bietet mehr für hardcore pvpler die gerne taktiken haben
> 
> das hab ich erwartet und es ist eingetroffen




taktiken hmmm warte mal war da nicht in wow was mit angreifen welle 1 dan  dises und dan das machen ... WAR alle hauen auf den burgherren und die oben heilen ..bäm bäm fertig nächste burg    bg wow fhne holen kampf sieg  alterac keksen bis zum wahnsin ...WAR fahne holen wo läuft der type den hin der spaco  ... artefakt was ist das mal blöd rumklopfen kämpfen bis .. scheisse spiel abgekackt  ich bin in 3 min wider da so war will . taktiken ich habe bis lvl 20 70% pasif taktiken bekomen von denen icvh aber eh nur 1 nutzen kann und kamptaktiken habe ich nur 1 was soll der haufen mist , sekbe mit den fähigkeiten  ich als sigma nutze meist nur 3-4 sachen und das immer und immer wider 

ICH SAGE MAN KANN EIN SO UNFERTIGES SPIEL NICHTA AUF EN MARK WERFEN sicher nicht alles ist bperfect nur wenn einige sagen wow wars auch net , ich habs vor nen halben jahr gecancelt .. warum weils mich ankotzte und jetzt spiele ich war und es ist im ersten monat schlimmer als wow . und da versteh ich so manchen der sich sagt warum soll ich was zahlen und spielen wenn die konkurenz das schon am laufen hat . die wurzel des übels ist das sich die war leute mal wow kaufen solten und kucken eh das ist gut und das funktioniert und dan spiel machen wie sie wollen aber nicht so unfertig . das andere ist ea games da wird noch was kommen sage nur sims oder betafield , wo geld gerkommt zerpatchen wir es und machen win adon nach dem anderen

war müste es besser machen am start wie wow den erstens ist viel zeit vergangen und die war manan müsten sehen wo die anderen die fehler gemacht haben


----------



## Gromoth (28. Oktober 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> Also um gleich zu beginnen:
> 
> Es gibt schon Viele Treads warum Spieler war nicht verlängern werden oder warum das Spiel nicht ausreichend die Spiellust oder Erwartungen befriedigt.
> 
> ...



/sign 100%


----------



## Monadar (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe WoW schon seit release gespielt. Habe dann vor einem halben Jahr eine Pause gemacht und mir dann zu release Warhammer geholt. 

Ich hatte mir von dem Spiel eigentlich schönes PvP versprochen. Allerdings habe ich das meiner Meinung nach nicht bekommen. Die Scenarios sind im Grundprinzip die selben, capture the flag, einnehmen und halten, und soetwas wie ein Bombenlauf-Scenario. Damit kommen wir auf 3 verschiedene Spielmodi, bei WoW sind es mit Ctf (Warsong), Einehmen und halten (Arathi, Auge mit Bombenlauf Elementen) zwei. Das Alterac möchte ich hier nicht endgültig einordnen. Worauf ich hinaus möchte ist also das ich mir von WAR mehr abwechslung in den Scenarios gewünscht habe, als WoW es vielleicht nicht eh schon zu bieten hat. Es ist ganz klar ein PvP basiertes Spiel von daher erwarte ich dort ganz einfach ein schön zu spielendes Player versus Player Erlebnis. Ich habe mit level 35 aufgehört zu Spielen, damit kenne ich nicht den "endgame content" auf stufe 40... aber ich kann mir persönlich nicht vorstellen das Keep raiden mir bei diesem Spiel den kick geben würde um "langzeitmotiviert" zu werden. Ausserdem ist es sehr ermüdent immer nur das selbe Scenario zu spielen obwohl es 6 verschiedene gibt. 

Der PvE Content des Spiels ist nicht sonderlich gut gemacht, was bei einem PvP basierenden Spiel aber auch nicht zu erwarten war (Die Startgebiete waren sehr schön, danach leider nichts mehr). 

Ich habe vor 5 tagen wieder mit WoW angefangen, da ich durch Warhammer sehr schön vor Augen geführt bekommen habe was ich mit WoW doch für ein tolles Spiel zuhause liegen habe. Vielleicht schaue ich in 1/2-1 Jahr mal wieder bei War vorbei und ich würde mich freuen wenn es sich weiterentwickelt hat und mehr abwechslung bietet. Ich erwarte bei release kein Perfektes Spiel, aber ein Spiel zu spielen welches mir nicht mehr zusagt als WoW es tut ist sicher nicht die Lösung. Daher werde ich einfach mal Verfolgen was sich im nächsten Jahr so tut und vielleicht komme ich ja zurück. 

MfG Monadar


----------



## tricastin (28. Oktober 2008)

Ja,meine erwartungen waren auch zu hoch,viel zu hoch,ich hab mich gefreut mit WoW auf zuhören und direkt in ein neues geniales mmorpg zu steigen,problem an der sache ist(bei mir persönlich):ich wusste nicht das PvE mir so derbs wichtig ist,dass konnte ich jetzt feststellen nachdem ich WAR seit release zocke,mir war natürlich klar das das ein RvR/PvP mmo wird,hätte aber nicht damit gerechnet,das so wenig PvE..naja sagen wir mals so,dass der PvE Contend meines erachtens für MICH einfach zu wenig ist.
WAR ist ein super spiel,wirklich es macht auch spaß,aber leider mir nicht den,den ich mir erhofft habe,daher denke ich das meine zukunft nicht bei WAR liegt...aber wie gesagt: es ist ein super game und ich hoffe das es weiter erfolg hat..gruß tricastin


----------



## patrick02 (28. Oktober 2008)

Mine Erwartungen wurden leider nicht getroffen... Ich finde das Spiel hat zu wenig online-spiel-slang... Es hat kein guttes Handwerk und das mit den Flugpunkte ist auch komisch... Aber das mit dem RVR find eich geniall


----------



## DerTingel (28. Oktober 2008)

meine erwartungen wurden sogar übertroffen. 
ich wollte pvp schlachten für casual player. hab jahrelang guild wars gezockt...ja, kennen hier wenige...ist auf jedenfall ein tip für hardcore pvp freunde. jedenfalls hab ich mir ein mmo mit massig pvp schlachten gewünscht und open pvp. wow hat mich damals schnell gelangweilt, da ich auf pve verzichten kann und der pvp teil damals meiner meinung nach grottig war und was ich vor nem halben jahr bei nem kollegen gesehen hab, es immer noch ist. (damit will ich nicht sagen, dass wow schlecht ist...es ist aber nichts für mich!!!) 
und ich hab all das bekommen, was ich mir gewünscht hab. man kann auch in random groups mit kurzer absprache viel erreichen, was in guild wars nur schwerlich möglich war. da brauchte man gut eingespielte teams um im gvg oder im adh ordentlich mithalten zu können. das hat meine zeit leider nichtmehr hergegeben, und nach fast 3 jahren wurds auch langsam langweilig. 
jedenfalls muss ich zugeben, dass mich jetzt sogar pve ein wenig interessiert. die öffentlichen quests machen teilweise richtig laune. aber auf die übrigen "normalen" quests, töte xx hiervon und komme dann wieder, kann ich aber weiterhin gerne verzichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## Eylo (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds eigentlich nur sehr schade das das riesige Potenzial was WAR hat nicht ausgeschöpft wird.

Das Ruckeln und die häufigen Abstürze verderben einem z.Zt. leider den Spielspaß.
Hinzu kommt das die Stimmung bzw die Atmosphäre einfach noch fehlt - liegt aber an der Community nicht an Mythic.

Drückt mal mit die Daumen das sich das in den kommenden Monaten noch bessert und ich glaube wir werden dann eines der besten MMO's spielen dürfen !


----------



## Shezar! (29. Oktober 2008)

Erwartet habe ich ein Spiel das Spaß macht, nicht eines was in irgendeiner weise den größeren ... hat als ein andere in welchen Belang auch immer.
Wenn ich Perfekte Ballance will spiel ich minesweeper.

Wenn sich hier schon alle gegenseitig die Nase blutig flamen müssen sollten sie vll das Spiel herraussuchen was für diejenigen am besten wäre und sich dann damit begnügen OHNE die anderen schlecht zu machen. Wenn man vergleichen will, kann man das immernoch auf neutrale Weise.
So mit pro und contra und so ... lernt man in der 9.


----------



## Thyrant (29. Oktober 2008)

Meine Erwartungen an War sind komplett eingetroffen ich habe schon viele Mmo´s gespielt und in keinem hab ich mich so schnell so "wohl" gefühlt wie in War.  Ich bin mir sicher das War noch besser wird und den jetzigen Kronenträger ohne schleichwerbung machen zu wollen in einiger zeit vom Tron drängen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich freu mich darauf wie sich das spiel noch entwickeln wird und auf schlachten die alles andere in den schatten stellen
Mfg Thyrant


----------



## Shezar! (29. Oktober 2008)

Würde mir zuliebe mal jemand offtopic ne pm schreiben was alle mit vom thron schmeißen meinen?
ich meine geredet wird immer davon wird dieses spiel es schaffen das bisher erfolgreichste vom thron zu schubsen .... wie jetz von den nutzerzahlen? von den atkiven accounts? von dem ganz doll toll sein des spiels?

definition inc plz?


----------



## Petera (29. Oktober 2008)

Shezar! schrieb:


> Würde mir zuliebe mal jemand offtopic ne pm schreiben was alle mit vom thron schmeißen meinen?
> ich meine geredet wird immer davon wird dieses spiel es schaffen das bisher erfolgreichste vom thron zu schubsen .... wie jetz von den nutzerzahlen? von den atkiven accounts? von dem ganz doll toll sein des spiels?
> 
> definition inc plz?



Als Offtopic würde ich die Frage nicht bezeichnen. "Vom Thron schubsen" heisst, mehr Spieler an sich zu binden, da das für viele der Hauptindikator für ein gutes Spiel ist. War aber von den Entwicklern von WAR nie geplant. Sie wollten ein eigenständiges Spiel schaffen, das eine andere Art von Spielern anspricht als WoW. Das ist Ihnen gelungen. Leider scheint diese andere Art von Spielern im Moment in der Minderzahl zu sein, gegenüber denen die nicht von WoW lassen wollen. Aber noch ist nicht alles verloren...

Grüße

Petera


----------



## Daddelopi (29. Oktober 2008)

erwartet hatte ich dauernde keepschlachten und städteraids..bekommen hab ich 3 szenarios die sich immer und immer wiederholen.


----------



## SirDamatadore (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe von WAR nicht erwachtet das ich 2 PCs aufrüsten musste. Insgesamt hat mich der Ausflug WAR um die 600 € gekostet. 

Ich habe aber von WAR erwachtet das der Funke überspringt, das ist er leider nicht. Dafür mache ich nicht den Hersteller verantwortlich, sondern es gehört eine grosse Portion Glück dazu ein Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen was die MASSE beschäftigt. Dieses Glück hatte bissher nur WOW gehabt. 

Vielleicht wird mal die Zeit kommen, wo ein Entwickler die zündende Idee hat aber dann wird warscheinlich Blizz mit seinem grossem Topf Geld kommen und diese Idee abkopieren und der Grossteil wird wieder WoW spielen.
Wir haben es ja schon gesehen, wie Blizz die besten Ideen von WAR nach und nach in WoW einkopiert.

Am Ende spielt jeder das was er am besten findet.


----------



## Rehhaile (29. Oktober 2008)

Vorneweg...die Potentialgelaber kenn ich doch irgendwoher...das wird dem völlig unausgereiftem AoC auch ständig nachgesagt. Letzlich hat alles Potential, selbst mein Brötchen im Ofen. Einfach ne geile Salami drauf und Salzbutter...ein Traum und sagenhaftes Potential. Allerdings muss erstmal die Salami her und die Butter, bis dahin ist es einfach ein trockenes Brötchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum soviele War nich verlängern, denke ich liegt an einem ganz einfachen Grund: WoW
Warum die Kopie spielen, wenn das Original besser ist.
War meint, auf pvp setzen zu wollen, aber das geht einfach auf dauer in die Hose...weil es nach dem Hundertsten mal einfach lanweilig wird. Ausweichmöglichkeit wenn man mal kein Bock drauf hat? hm...PQ? *würg* Dungeons? *hust*

Bei WoW hab ich ein perfektes PVP Sytem, okay,  auch nicht immer das wahre, aber wenn ich kein bock auf pvp hab, wird mir ein ausgereiftes PVE System geboten.

Warum soll ich also monatlich für zwei Spiele zahlen, wenn ich mit wow War hab...achso Burgenschlachten..naja, die sind irgendwann auch ausgelutscht und rechtfertigen keine zusätzlich 13 Euro im Monat. WoW sollte allerding die durchaus vorhandenen üpositiven ansätze klauen, wie das Gildensystem zum Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shezar! (29. Oktober 2008)

Rehhaile schrieb:


> Warum soviele War nich verlängern, denke ich liegt an einem ganz einfachen Grund: WoW
> Warum die Kopie spielen, wenn das Original besser ist.
> War meint, auf pvp setzen zu wollen, aber das geht einfach auf dauer in die Hose...weil es nach dem Hundertsten mal einfach lanweilig wird. Ausweichmöglichkeit wenn man mal kein Bock drauf hat? hm...PQ? *würg* Dungeons? *hust*
> 
> Bei WoW hab ich ein perfektes PVP Sytem, okay,  auch nicht immer das wahre, aber wenn ich kein bock auf pvp hab, wird mir ein ausgereiftes PVE System geboten.



Hmm ... moment mal ja.
Perfektes PvP System?
Kann man sich drüber streiten. Meiner meinung nach war das RvR von Daoc damals schon besser als das heutige Arena rumgehüpfe und Bg gekloppe heute.

Dein achsotoll ausgereiftes PvE System hat außer den Raid dungeons welche ja natürlich auf dauer garnicht langweilig werden können ( ;D ) natürlich auch 500% mehr zu bieten ne?


----------



## WoozaH (29. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt habe ich ja fast vergessen... WAR ist ja eine Kopie von WoW. Ach du Scheiße so was gibt es? BOAAA ich höre sofort auf mit WAR und spiele das ach so ausgereifte WoW, geil!!! Raid Tag aus Tag ein.. PVP ohne Ende, yeahh, WoW ftw!


Um nicht von nächsten Poster angegriffen zu werden, sage ich noch mal: das war jetzt Ironie.


----------



## Rehhaile (29. Oktober 2008)

Shezar! schrieb:


> Hmm ... moment mal ja.
> Perfektes PvP System?
> Kann man sich drüber streiten. Meiner meinung nach war das RvR von Daoc damals schon besser als das heutige Arena rumgehüpfe und Bg gekloppe heute.
> 
> Dein achsotoll ausgereiftes PvE System hat außer den Raid dungeons welche ja natürlich auf dauer garnicht langweilig werden können ( ;D ) natürlich auch 500% mehr zu bieten ne?



ja, 500 % mehr, denn es gibt bei war kein ernstzunehmendes pve system. Um die Antwort vorneweg zu nehmen, war sei ein pvp mmo: Mag ja sein, aber man hat halt nicht jeden Tag Bock auf pvp und erst recht hängt es einem nach dem Hundertsten mal zu Hals raus. Wem es allerdings gefällt, für den ist es in Ordnung, allerding muss er sich eben nicht wundern, wenn so viele nicht auf solche einseitige Unterhaltung stehen


----------



## gagaimkopf (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir ein Spiel erwartet das mir Spaß macht obwohl ich wegen Job/Familie/Freundin nicht viel Zeit hab zu zocken.
Und das ist es voll und ganz.

Und ich liebe PvP (sry komme auch von WoW *duckt sich* ) und dieses Spiel gibt mir mehr als genug davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe es entwickelt sich weiter so gut und die Bemühungen von Mythic/GOA lassen nicht nach.
Und wenn sich die Community auch gut entwickelt dann hat dieses Spiel eine große Zukunft vor sich.

Un ich werd weita brav da Stumpn´z moshn bis es keinä mehr gibtz!


----------



## Shezar! (29. Oktober 2008)

Nun gut unserer Meinungen gehen da sehr stark auseinander wie ich fürchte.
Aber auf Dauergeraide um den Pve Content mal mit einem Wort zu beschreiben hat jetzt auch nicht jeder Lust oder?

Ich bin der Meinung das sich Pve technisch noch einiges in War tun wird da Mythic nicht ewig dieses "das brauchen wir nicht wir machen ein rvr spiel" image aufrecht erhalten kann.

greetz Shezar


----------



## WoozaH (29. Oktober 2008)

Mehr PvE Möglichkeiten gibt es sicherlich in anderen MMO's. In WAR gibt es jedoch auch genug Möglichkeiten diesbezüglich. Zwar ist es noch nicht ganz in Ordnung, dass man alle 3 Gebiete grinden muss, um ein LvL zu steigen, doch wird dies mit dem ersten großen Patch behoben. Es wird mehr EP geben und auch noch jede Menge neue Q's und ÖQ's hinzugefügt. Also ich allein die Idee der ÖQ's sehr genial. Zudem ich manchmal auch ein wenig PvE brauche. Nunja die Quests sind zwar immer ähnlich, nur was kann man denn anderes machen, außer dem und dem 20 von diesem holen, oder 10000 von denen töten.


----------



## Yoll (29. Oktober 2008)

Rehhaile schrieb:


> ja, 500 % mehr, denn es gibt bei war kein ernstzunehmendes pve system. Um die Antwort vorneweg zu nehmen, war sei ein pvp mmo: Mag ja sein, aber man hat halt nicht jeden Tag Bock auf pvp und erst recht hängt es einem nach dem Hundertsten mal zu Hals raus. Wem es allerdings gefällt, für den ist es in Ordnung, allerding muss er sich eben nicht wundern, wenn so viele nicht auf solche einseitige Unterhaltung stehen



Japp! /sign

Und nochwas: Ohne PvE im "Hintergrund" wird auch PvP langweilig. Warum? Weil man seinen Char auch durch PvE stärker machen möchte um im PvP erfolgreicher zu sein.
Und: PvE wenn es gut gemacht ist macht sehr vielen Leuten Spaß. Es gehört dazu. Bei WAR macht PvE wirklich sehr sehr wenig Spaß.

Ein Spiel welches NUR PvP bietet und den PvE-Part links liegen läßt wird auf Dauer keine Chance haben.

Und wenn schon NUR PvP: Wozu dann mühsam auf lev 40 leveln?


----------



## DeeeRoy (29. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Und wenn schon NUR PvP: Wozu dann mühsam auf lev 40 leveln?



zwingt dich doch keiner zu. Ich hab schon mit level 3 PVP gemacht. Levelst du etwa erst auf level 40 um PVP zu machen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shezar! (29. Oktober 2008)

Diese Fragen über Fragen kann man gleich zurückstellen.

Wozu jetzt nochtmal auf 80 leveln wenn ich am Ende des Tages doch wieder jeden Di Mi Do um 19 45 online in northrend sein muss um wieder in die neuen Raid Dungeons zu gehen. 
(zugegeben ich kenn den neuen content nicht und wenn er völlg neu und innovativ sein sollte berichtigt mich bitte. verweise auf buffedshows sind mir da aber zu dünn)

Einigen wir uns in dem Konflikt drauf das War seine  Vor- und Nachteile ebenso beinhaltet wie WoW nur mit nem anderen buchstaben am contentgenre.


----------



## gagaimkopf (29. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde WAR hat einen schönen PvE-Teil.
Die Quests sind nicht schlecht und vor allem die Texte sind sehr gut geschrieben (ja man kann die auch LESEN^^)
Und die PQs sind meiner meinung nach eine der bessten neuerungen in WAR.

Und @ Yoll wenn du mit "PvE-Hintergrund" meinst dir Imba-Items zu holen um im PvP zu rOcKeN,  dann tuts mir leid aber dann ist wohl wirklich WoW das bessere Spiel für dich.

Ich verstehe unter einem "PvE-Hintergrund" die Story warum es zum Krieg gekommen ist und warum welche Völker so rivalisiert sind usw.
Und durch die Quests wird das sehr gut dargestellt finde ich.
und darum machen mir die Quests Spaß weil ich mir Gerne die Geschichte reinzieh... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so long Gaga


----------



## Rehhaile (29. Oktober 2008)

Shezar! schrieb:


> Diese Fragen über Fragen kann man gleich zurückstellen.
> 
> Wozu jetzt nochtmal auf 80 leveln wenn ich am Ende des Tages doch wieder jeden Di Mi Do um 19 45 online in northrend sein muss um wieder in die neuen Raid Dungeons zu gehen.
> (zugegeben ich kenn den neuen content nicht und wenn er völlg neu und innovativ sein sollte berichtigt mich bitte. verweise auf buffedshows sind mir da aber zu dünn)
> ...



Naja, alle mmos haben halt das Problem, das sie am Marktführer wow gemessen werdn. Ich denke, das es wirklich schwer ist, die Nische zu finden, von der aus man Blizz paroli bieten kann. AoC hat es versucht und ist gescheitert. War hat aber definitiv ein solideres Team und wenn sie von ihrer stumpfsinnigen Idee wegkommen, nur pvp anbieten zu wollen (denke das es auch eine Marketingstrategie ist um sich von wow abzusetzen) könnte es sicherlich aus einer ruhigen Nische angreifen.
Und um jetzt auch wieder vornewegzunehmen die antwort, warum immer mit wow vergleichen blablub. War hat nach eigenen Aussagen das Ziel, Blizzard anzugreifen..


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Oktober 2008)

Rehhaile schrieb:


> Bei WoW hab ich ein perfektes PVP Sytem, okay,  auch nicht immer das wahre, aber wenn ich kein bock auf pvp hab, wird mir ein ausgereiftes PVE System geboten.



Ähm..... du hältst also ein System, basierend darauf wer mehr Leuchtet, für besser als ein System basierend darauf wer ich bin und wer mir gegenübersteht? Aha alles klar. Was soll bitte am WoW System bitte pefekt sein?


----------



## Rehhaile (29. Oktober 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ähm..... du hältst also ein System, basierend darauf wer mehr Leuchtet, für besser als ein System basierend darauf wer ich bin und wer mir gegenübersteht? Aha alles klar. Was soll bitte am WoW System bitte pefekt sein?




hm, okay, nichts ist perfekt aber immerhin ist eins vorhanden im Gegensatz zu War *zwinker*
Und du willst mir doch nicht wirklich erzählen, das du im pvp bei war mehr skill brauchst als in wow?


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Oktober 2008)

Rehhaile schrieb:


> hm, okay, nichts ist perfekt aber immerhin ist eins vorhanden im Gegensatz zu War *zwinker*
> Und du willst mir doch nicht wirklich erzählen, das du im pvp bei war mehr skill brauchst als in wow?


Teilweise ja, teilweise nein, kommt halt bei WAR auf die gewälte Klasse an. Gibt halt Klassen die sind ein rotes Tuch, klassen die Freiwild sind, und die Grauzone, die braucht dann wieder Skill zum besiegen. Bei WoW hat meistens die Farbe meiner Ausrüstung dafür gesorgt ob ich gewinne oder verliere.

Aber was macht das System von WoW eigentlich soviel besser als das von WAR, irgendwas muss es ja da doch geben weshalb dir das System von WoW soviel besser vorkommt.?


----------



## Rehhaile (29. Oktober 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Teilweise ja, teilweise nein, kommt halt bei WAR auf die gewälte Klasse an. Gibt halt Klassen die sind ein rotes Tuch, klassen die Freiwild sind, und die Grauzone, die braucht dann wieder Skill zum besiegen. Bei WoW hat meistens die Farbe meiner Ausrüstung dafür gesorgt ob ich gewinne oder verliere.
> 
> Aber was macht das System von WoW eigentlich soviel besser als das von WAR, irgendwas muss es ja da doch geben weshalb dir das System von WoW soviel besser vorkommt.?



dachte, du meinst das PVE System...das ist eindeutig besser als das von war, auch wenn es eintönig ist mit der zeit, aber als alternative gibt es ja dann pvp.
Das pvp system ist gar nicht besser, sie nehmen sich nichts. Wenn war es noch hinkriegt, das nicht immer dasselbe BG aufgeht, ist es wahrscheinlich auch recht abwechslungsreich. Aber gerade weil sie sich nicht viel nehmen, kann ich ja bei wow bleiben, denkt sich der geneigte Abwanderer, da er ja bei wow noch ein ausgreiftes pve sytem hat, das ihn bei laune halten kann, wenn er mal kein Bock auf pvp hat. Diese Ausweichmöglichkeit bietet ihm War nicht im befriedigendem Maße..


----------



## Pefferminz (29. Oktober 2008)

Grüße,
Ich hatte von WAR ehrlich gesagt gar nix erwartet und wollte es als Lückenbüßer nutzen bis WOTLK erscheint. Dachte den Bonus Monat nutzen und dann wieder zu WoW.
Und Karumms, ich bin dem Waaagh anheim gefallen!
Man ist von anbeginn an mitten im Krieg und wird von den Ereignissen einfach mitgerissen !
Eigentlich bin ich nicht der große PvP'ler, wegen eher verhaltner PVP Erfahrungen in WoW (aber denoch einig 100K Ehre erbeutet),.
Aber in WAR reisst einem das RVR einfach mit, von Grandiosen Siegen bis vernichtenden Niederlagen in Szenarien und im OpenRvR.
Und es gefällt mir sogar sogut das ich ganze Level / Klassen nur mit RvR steigere.
Der PVE Teil ist zwar nett und teils spannend aber auch nicht der Brüller meiner Meinung nach.

Auch habe ich noch nicht wirklich die Klasse gefunden die ES nun wirklich sein soll. Daher habe ich aber nun 3 20er (JdK, Hexenkrieger, Chaosbarbar) und einige kleine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Klar hat WAR noch einige Macken, Abstürze (meist im RVR vor einem Sieg   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und auch die Klassenbalance muss noch ausgefeilt werden.
Aber nachdem ich zahlender Betatester in AoC war hat WAR einen Traumstart hingelegt, gleichwertig mit WOW (In WoW gab es zwar weniger Abstürze zu beginn aber dafür sind die Server rechthäufig down gegangen).

Nach einem Monat mitten im Waaagh bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher ob ich zu dem Start von WOTLK wirklich wieder zu WoW zurückkehren werde oder ob ich der Seiten der Zerstörung wieterhin zum Siege verhelfen werde. 
Erlich gesagt hege ich sogar ernste Zweifel daran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Also mein Fazit : Nix erwartet und viel bekommen ! WAR ist einfach TOP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Oktober 2008)

Mehr.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (29. Oktober 2008)

Was hat man erwartet?
Mal überlegen.... ein gutes Spiel?

Kein Game wo 2 Features gut sind und man beim Rest die Augen zu macht und sich div. Zettel an den Monitor klebt mit "Es wird gaaaanz sicher alles noch reingepatched" oder "Alles wird ab morgen besser" (letzerer muss natürlich jeden Tag gelesen werden).

Klar kann man sich alles schönreden (oder schöntrinken, aber das ist ein anderes Thema) und es gibt immer welche die sich sogar selbst überzeugen, aber gegenüber der grossen PR und den grossen Sprüchen der Entwickler sieht das Spiel nunmal blass aus.

Es war schon in der frühen Beta absehbar, aber da greift eben das schön reden Motto.
"Die Beta ist in einen sehr frühen Stadium" ->
"Das Release ist noch soooo weit weg" ->
"Wartet doch auf die Fokus Tests" ->
"Wartet doch erstmal auf die Open Beta" ->
"Wartet doch erstmal aufs Release" ->
"Wartet doch erstmal auf die ersten Patches" ->
...

Damit kann man sich schon ne Weile beschäftigen wenn man will.


----------



## Ascían (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann dir nicht ganz folgen Brutus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also bei WAR habe ich fast keine Probleme, es gibt glaube ich insgesamt noch 10 Bugs. Grob geschätzt. Deswegen weiß ich net von welchem game du sprichst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (29. Oktober 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nicht ganz folgen Brutus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Von fehlenden Features nicht von Bugs. Und von Features die einfach so nicht ausgereift sind.


----------



## Petera (29. Oktober 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Von fehlenden Features nicht von Bugs. Und von Features die einfach so nicht ausgereift sind.



Auch hier frage ich dich, von welchen fehlenden Features redest du und welche sind nicht ganz ausgereift?

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob du dich mit der Thematik auseinandergesetzt hast, oder irgendwelchen "Forenmaskotchen" einfach nachredest.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Oktober 2008)

Petera schrieb:


> Auch hier frage ich dich, von welchen fehlenden Features redest du und welche sind nicht ganz ausgereift?
> 
> Ich würde gerne wissen, ob du dich mit der Thematik auseinandergesetzt hast, oder irgendwelchen "Forenmaskotchen" einfach nachredest.
> 
> ...



Na komm, dass Klassen, Städte und angekündigte Charakteranpassungsfeatures bisher fehlen, ist ja wohl allgemein bekannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (29. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Und nochwas: Ohne PvE im "Hintergrund" wird auch PvP langweilig. Warum? Weil man seinen Char auch durch PvE stärker machen möchte um im PvP erfolgreicher zu sein.



Nee bessere Items, wie z.b. Sets holt man sich im RvR, es droppen zwar auch in Dungeons nette Sets, aber die PvPsets find ich besser.
Wie einer meiner Vorredner schon gemeint hat: "Imba-Items" zu farmen um dann seinen lvl 29 "PvPTwink" mit "phat gems" zu verbessern, damit man im "BG ruled" gehört in ein eher für Kinder und Jugendliche gedachtes Spiel...


----------



## zero05 (29. Oktober 2008)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Nee bessere Items, wie z.b. Sets holt man sich im RvR, es droppen zwar auch in Dungeons nette Sets, aber die PvPsets find ich besser.
> Wie einer meiner Vorredner schon gemeint hat: "Imba-Items" zu farmen um dann seinen lvl 29 "PvPTwink" mit "phat gems" zu verbessern, damit man im "BG ruled" gehört in ein eher für Kinder und Jugendliche gedachtes Spiel...



WAR ist ab 12!


----------



## SARodiRIEL (29. Oktober 2008)

zero05 schrieb:


> WAR ist ab 12!



Jopp, und der durchschnittliche Spieler ca. 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Oktober 2008)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Jopp, und der durchschnittliche Spieler ca. 25
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aha und das weißt du jetzt woher genau...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanktheknife (29. Oktober 2008)

> Jopp, und der durchschnittliche Spieler ca. 25


... und du kennst jeden Einzelnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (29. Oktober 2008)

Altersumfrage


Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Aha und das weißt du jetzt woher genau...?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://woforum.gamona.de/thread.php?threadid=1718


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Oktober 2008)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Altersumfrage
> 
> http://woforum.gamona.de/thread.php?threadid=1718



Und weil von 205 Leuten aus über einer Million WAR-Käufern der größte Teil angegeben hat, 19-21 zu sein, schlussfolgerst du, dass der Altersdurchschnitt bei 25 liegt, Sherlock?


----------



## Asmardin (29. Oktober 2008)

Zurück zum Thema bitte!


----------



## Shezar! (29. Oktober 2008)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Altersumfrage
> 
> http://woforum.gamona.de/thread.php?threadid=1718



Das ist jetzt aber nicht wirklich ernst gemeint oder?

Generell entscheidet das alter eines Spielers nicht sein verhalten. Es gibt nur leider immer die bösen bösen vorzeigebuben die die comunity kaputtmachen.


----------



## Caliostra (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann dem Thread - Ersteller nur zu 100% zustimmen; WAR ist einfach besser, als WoW es jemals werden kann. Klar, WoW ist gigantisch, hat das erste Addon raus gebracht, das zweite steht vor der Tür, ABER ! es ist einfach nur noch Massenware, die nicht mehr das Feeling vermittelt, das beim Basisspiel da war. WAR dagegen ist von Anfang an ein Spiel, das ein klares, deutliches Feeling vermittelt. Nehmen wir doch einfach mal die Städte als Beispiel; jede Stadt in WoW ist schwer bewacht, man kann sich dort in Sicherheit wiegen. Nicht so in WAR; es empfiehlt sich einfach, auch hier mit gezogener Waffe durch die Gegend zu laufen .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt genügend Leute in meinem Bekannten- / Freundeskreis, die umsatteln werden bzw. umgesattelt haben, weil sie das Kiddy - Verhalten in WoW satt haben. Die von Blizzard aufgestellten Verhaltensregeln, inbesondere die für die RP - Server, werden in keinster Weise eingehalten, und Blizzard kümmert sich einen Sch*** drum ob RP betrieben wird oder nicht. Dagegen wird in WAR klar durch gegriffen. 

Um eine gute Freundin zu zitieren, die vorher DaoC gespielt hat, und nun mit WAR angefangen hat "WAR ist ein erwachsenes DaoC, das einfach durch und durch stimmig ist." Und gerade aus diesem Kreis, dem diese Freundin angehört, kündigen immer mehr ihre WoW - Accounts, lassen WOTLK weg, und legen lieber 10 Euro drauf und besorgen sich WAR. 

Noch etwas zum Nachdenken; WAR ist gerade mal etwas über einen Monat auf dem Markt und hat dafür einen fulminanten Start hingelegt. 750.000 Accounts in einem Monat ist schon eine Hausnummer, die einem zu denken geben sollte. Alleine schon diese Anzahl hat ja den Chef - Entwickler von WoW zur Aussage genötigt, das viele WAR Spieler wieder zu WoW gewechselt haben. Ich glaube eher, das Blizz der Arsch auf Grundeis geht, da sie ja die Probleme in WoW zur Genüge kennen und WAR als wirklich große Konkurrenz erkennen und auch fürchten. Schlussendlich wird es, imho, in einem Jahr so aussehen: WoW wird weiterhin das quietschebunte Abenteuerspiel für die lieben Kleinen sein, während WAR die erwachsenen Spieler in seinen Bann ziehen wird.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (29. Oktober 2008)

Petera schrieb:


> Auch hier frage ich dich, von welchen fehlenden Features redest du und welche sind nicht ganz ausgereift?
> 
> Ich würde gerne wissen, ob du dich mit der Thematik auseinandergesetzt hast, oder irgendwelchen "Forenmaskotchen" einfach nachredest.
> 
> ...



Wo soll man da anfangen?

Das fängt mit den Szenarien, geht übers verkorkste PvE, weiter die ganzen gestrichenen Features.

Und endet im grössten Epic Failure dem RvR mit seinen "epic awesome Battles" wo ein paar Hanseln rumstehen und sich eine auf die Rübe hauen. 

Das ist sowas von nicht epic und nicht awesome wie es schon kaum mehr geht. Da stehen ein paar Warbands mal vor nem keep und hauen sich, na Wahnsinn. 90% des PvP Gebietes besteht aus völlig sinnlos in die Kante gezimmterten Zierobjekten die keinerlei bezug zu nem Kriegsgebiet haben. Einnehmen bedeutet sich zwischen 2, auch völlig ohne wirklichen Bezug, angeorneten Gebäuden zu befinden und ne imaginäre Fahne anzuklicken. Was für ein "Kriegsfeeling".

Und das beste ist das sich einige Spieler schon nen Ast freuen wenn da mal 40 Angreifer gegen 30 Verteidiger um ein Keep kämpfen. Wo ist denn das Epic?

Wenn da jetzt 500 Leute nen Keep stürmen was von 400 Verteidigern beschützt wird würd ich sagen "Ausbaufähig, könnte was werden". Aber da brechen glaub ich die Server rettungslos zusammen. Mit so ein paar Spielern wie da um ne Burg kämpfen, hätte man früher noch nichtmal nen Wachturm stürmen können, geschweige denn ne ganze Burg.

40 gegen 30 kann ich auch in anderen Spielen haben, ein paar Gilden zusammenrotten dann hat man da auch mal nen 80vs80. Und jetzt kommt mir keiner mit technisch nicht umsetzbar. Etwa ich will ein RvR Spiel machen oder nicht. Dann ist ein Client-Serversystem was Spielermassen verträgt das erste Ziel.


----------



## rosabuffed (29. Oktober 2008)

Petera schrieb:


> Auch hier frage ich dich, von welchen fehlenden Features redest du und welche sind nicht ganz ausgereift?
> 
> Ich würde gerne wissen, ob du dich mit der Thematik auseinandergesetzt hast, oder irgendwelchen "Forenmaskotchen" einfach nachredest.
> 
> ...



Kein Spiel ist "featurecomplete" wenn es erscheint. Das weiss man vorher!! Wer ein Spiel direkt nach dem Start spielt darf sich darüber nicht beschweren..... Also doch lieber ein altes aber "fertiges" Spiel spielen und etwas warten wie sich WAR entwickelt..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (29. Oktober 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> ... und du kennst jeden Einzelnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




also das mit dem Durchschnittsalter von 25 Jahren halte ich für übertrieben.

Spiele auf dem Server Kemmler auf seiten Der Ordnung und es Gibt ca. 200 ordnungsanhänger auf dem gesamten Server (reine schätzung von mir) von diesem Kenne ich grob geschätzt ca. 140 Spieler da ich im Spiel sehr viel wert auf Kommunikation lege und da die meisten in unserer Allianz sind. Und bei diesen kann ich mit fast 80%er Wahrscheinlichkeit sagen das durchschnittsalter beträgt ca. 20 Jahre.  nur mal um aufs Thema Durchschnittsalter zu kommen ^^


Was ich erwartet habe ?

Ich habe ein gutes Spiel erwartet was meine Wünsche an PvP erfüllt werden und es Spaß macht. Und das ist beides vom Spiel erfüllt worden. Egal was ich Spiele ob Zerstörung oder Ordnung, egal ob Schwertmeister/Barbar/oder Zelot jede Klasse macht mir Spaß und das hatte ich bisher noch in keinem MMORPG dort gab es immer nur einige Klassen wo ich wirklich sagen konnte die Spielst du und keine andere aber hier gefallen mir alle Klassen dermaßen gut das ich die ersten 3 Wochen nur damit verbracht habe sämtliche Klassen zu spielen. Und bisheute hin kann ich immernoch nicht mit absuluter bestimmtheit sagen welche meine Favoriten-Klasse ist. Weil alles Spaß macht und das ist was mich an diesem Spiel halten wird. Es macht mir Spaß!!!


----------



## SARodiRIEL (29. Oktober 2008)

Shezar! schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber nicht wirklich ernst gemeint oder?
> 
> Generell entscheidet das alter eines Spielers nicht sein verhalten. Es gibt nur leider immer die bösen bösen vorzeigebuben die die comunity kaputtmachen.



Eben, um genau dieses Verhalten geht es mir. Ich hab in WAR noch keine Kiddies gesehen, es herrscht ein freundlicher Umgang. Wenn ein Boss mal nicht beim ersten Mal fällt heißt es nicht "Boah ey...lol Kackboons...blabla ftw", auch meine Freundin wurde noch nicht von irgendwelchen pickligen Pupertierenden angebaggert. Ich kann nur für Bolgasgrad sprechen, und weiß natürlich nicht wie es auf anderen Servern aussieht, aber ich schätze genauso.

@Wolfheart: Eine Umfrage in einem WAR Forum ist auf jedenfall repräsentativer als im WoW-verseuchten Buffed-forum. Da ähnliche Umfragen auf anderen Portalen ähnlich ausfallen kann man sehr wohl daraus schließen das sie stimmen. Oder glaubst du etwa bei Politik-Umfragen werden alle 82Mio Bürger befragt? Nein - nur ein geringer Teil, der dann zum Verhältniss hochgerechnet wird...


----------



## Rogar (29. Oktober 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Wenn da jetzt 500 Leute nen Keep stürmen was von 400 Verteidigern beschützt wird würd ich sagen "Ausbaufähig, könnte was werden". Aber da brechen glaub ich die Server rettungslos zusammen. Mit so ein paar Spielern wie da um ne Burg kämpfen, hätte man früher noch nichtmal nen Wachturm stürmen können, geschweige denn ne ganze Burg.




ganz ehrlich, ich glaube du hast einen an der waffel.

am besten gehste einfach mal raus und tauscht die 5 jahre alte luft in deinem oberstübchen mal aus!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Oktober 2008)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> @Wolfheart: Eine Umfrage in einem WAR Forum ist auf jedenfall repräsentativer als im WoW-verseuchten Buffed-forum. Da ähnliche Umfragen auf anderen Portalen ähnlich ausfallen kann man sehr wohl daraus schließen das sie stimmen. Oder glaubst du etwa bei Politik-Umfragen werden alle 82Mio Bürger befragt? Nein - nur ein geringer Teil, der dann zum Verhältniss hochgerechnet wird...



Weißt du, wenn aus EINER MILLION Spieler 205 angeben, dass sie 19-21 sind und du daraus folgerst, dass der Durschnitt bei 25 Jahren liegt, dann brauche ich nicht weiter diskutieren, weil deine Logik offenbar keinen irdischen Gesetzen unterliegt.

BTT: Was zum Geier ist "Featurecomplete"? Es wär' halt schön, wenn WAR mit den ganzen Tollen Sachen rausgekommen wäre, die usprünglich mal für den Release versprochen wurden. Während der Beta hieß es, das Spiel sei soweit fertig und man könne es theoretisch schon wesentlich früher rausbringen.


----------



## RealHaspa (29. Oktober 2008)

Gibt da draussen Games die laufen seit fast 4 Jahren und haben noch immer net alle tollen, versprochenen Features.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FranUnFine (29. Oktober 2008)

Guten Tag erstmal!

Ich habe von WAR erstmal nichts erwartet. Ich war jetzt mehrere Jahre MMO-abstinent und habe WAR auch nicht weiter verfolgt. Ein Freund hat mich dann breitgeschlagen, es mir zu holen, und ich bin bisher ganz zufrieden.

Das RvR macht Spaß, auch wenn es bisweilen unkoordiniert ist, das PvE ist bislang OK (ich habe zwei Jahre lang EvE gespielt, dagegen ist wohl so ziemlich jedes PvE mindestens gut, vielleicht ist mein Blickwinkel deshalb etwas verzerrt), die "normalen" Questen sind zwar Standardware, aber die öffentlich Questen sind schon eine ziemlich gute Idee.

Ich hatte bisher noch keinen Grund zur Beschwerde, selbst die Community halte ich für überraschend entspannt.

Über den "High-Level-Content" kann ich allerdings noch keine Aussage treffen, da ich keine Powergamerin bin und im Gegensatz zu anderen vermutlich eher ein gemäßigteres Tempo anlege.

Bin also im Moment positiv überrascht.

Fran


----------



## Donnerbalken (29. Oktober 2008)

Hab mein WoW Abbo gekündigt für WAR und bereue es KEIN stück !

Waaagh!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Oktober 2008)

RealHaspa schrieb:


> Gibt da draussen Games die laufen seit fast 4 Jahren und haben noch immer net alle tollen, versprochenen Features.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und deswegen darf man nicht kritisieren, dass bei WAR versprochene Features fehlen?


----------



## RealHaspa (29. Oktober 2008)

Doch natürlich, aber hats dir einer Verboten ? Ich meine jetzt jemand der ne gewisse Inthellenz besitzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abgesehn davon, gibt es Features die Versprochen wurden und die nicht Kommuniziert wurden als, haben wir nicht geschafft, sorry liefern wir nach.

Ala die 4 fehlenden Klassen und die  Hauptstädte ?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Oktober 2008)

RealHaspa schrieb:


> Doch natürlich, aber hats dir einer Verboten ? Ich meine jetzt jemand der ne gewisse Inthellenz besitzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Behauptet ja keiner, aber wie ich schon sagte, wäre halt schön, wenn og. Features und die Charakteranpassung gleich dabei gewesen wären, was ich ehrlich gesagt auch erwartet hatte, wurde doch schon Monate vor dem Release damit geprotzt, dass das Spiel eigentlich schon fertig sei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kein MMO ist jemals "fertig", wäre ja auch langweilig, aber in dem Fall hatten mich die Verzögerungen dann doch etwas überrascht.


----------



## gagaimkopf (29. Oktober 2008)

*Inthellenz*.. es tut sooo weh XD ich hau mich weg..

Naja BTT:

Wers mag soll bleiben..
wers net mag soll gehen und viell später mal wieder reinschaun.
Warum um die Gründe streiten warum jemand bleibt/geht.
Das ist doch alles subjektiv.

Den einen stören Features die zu spät kommen nicht, der andere wirft deswegen das ganze Game weg.

Jeder soll für sich entscheiden und gut is.
Aber wenn einer sagt "ich finds toll macht spaß" den dann belehren zu wollen wie unfertig es doch ist bringt doch nix.,
Für ihn isses fertig bzw. fertig genug um damit Spaß zu haben.
Und bei wem das nicht zutrifft der wird wo anders glücklich und das is ja sein gutes Recht.

so long Gaga


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn wir neuerdings keine Meinungen mehr austauschen und drüber Diskutieren sollen, können wir thematisierte Foren ja auch gleich abschaffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gagaimkopf (29. Oktober 2008)

Diskutieren schön und gut.

Aber manche drücken es eher als Beschwerde aus ala "wie kannst du das gut finden du Idiot das is ja gar nicht fertig. voll scheisse und so hör lieber auf"

Und das gefällt mir gar net...


----------



## SirDamatadore (29. Oktober 2008)

Es ist doch sehr verwunderlich, das immer welche das Rüssi farmen bei WoW aus der Versenkung graben.
Ist es bei WAR nicht auch so, nur das es da halt RUF heisst? Je mehr RUF ich habe desto mehr Punkte kann ich setzen und dementsprechend ist mein Charackter auch stärker.


----------



## Rehhaile (29. Oktober 2008)

Caliostra schrieb:


> Ich kann dem Thread - Ersteller nur zu 100% zustimmen; WAR ist einfach besser, als WoW es jemals werden kann. Klar, WoW ist gigantisch, hat das erste Addon raus gebracht, das zweite steht vor der Tür, ABER ! es ist einfach nur noch Massenware, die nicht mehr das Feeling vermittelt, das beim Basisspiel da war. WAR dagegen ist von Anfang an ein Spiel, das ein klares, deutliches Feeling vermittelt. Nehmen wir doch einfach mal die Städte als Beispiel; jede Stadt in WoW ist schwer bewacht, man kann sich dort in Sicherheit wiegen. Nicht so in WAR; es empfiehlt sich einfach, auch hier mit gezogener Waffe durch die Gegend zu laufen ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja, durch die stadt mit gezogener Waffe, du kannst in wow die städte ebenso leicht angreifen mit 50 leuten wie bei war, so isses nu ja nicht und kiddys gibts hier genauso wie bei wow, meistens sind die sogenannten Kiddys sowieso 20 +.
Und bezüglich RP: Also, da hast in wow nun mal mehr und bessere Möglichkeiten als in War...allerdings auch auf niedrigem Niveau. In War gibts kaum Kneipen und andere RP Orte. Auf jeden Fall erlebe ich in War so gut wie gar kein RP. Und ich meine mit RP nicht Waaagh schreiend durch die Gegend zu renn  oder Orkisch zu reden.
Und ich glaube es wurde grad bekannt gegeben, das WoW 11 Millionen zahlende Kunden hat...ich glaube nicht, das denen wegen War der Arsch auf Grundeis gehen wird. Aber Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und das wird auch wow gut tun...


----------



## Ennart (29. Oktober 2008)

Rehhaile schrieb:


> Naja, durch die stadt mit gezogener Waffe, du kannst in wow die städte ebenso leicht angreifen mit 50 leuten wie bei war, so isses nu ja nicht und kiddys gibts hier genauso wie bei wow, meistens sind die sogenannten Kiddys sowieso 20 +.
> Und bezüglich RP: Also, da hast in wow nun mal mehr und bessere Möglichkeiten als in War...allerdings auch auf niedrigem Niveau. In War gibts kaum Kneipen und andere RP Orte. Auf jeden Fall erlebe ich in War so gut wie gar kein RP. Und ich meine mit RP nicht Waaagh schreiend durch die Gegend zu renn  oder Orkisch zu reden.
> Und ich glaube es wurde grad bekannt gegeben, das WoW 11 Millionen zahlende Kunden hat...ich glaube nicht, das denen wegen War der Arsch auf Grundeis gehen wird. Aber Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und das wird auch wow gut tun...



Hmm schonmal nach gedacht das du dann mit den "falschen Leute" RP betreibst. Ich konnte bis jetzt mich nicht beschweren, was diesen Punkt angeht. 
Und zu sagen das WoW  die besseren Orte für RP hat oder gar ein besser Ort für RP ist. Ich habe damals versucht in WoW RP zu betreiben doch spätestens als ich den 1000sten Imbahunterschurkenorkkillar etc. begegnet bin habe ich es aufgegeben. Und auch die Rollenspieler beschweren sich im WoW Forum das Rollenspielserver nicht richtig von GMs "bereinigt" werden.

Zu der Frage was ich erwartet habe. Hmm. Genau das was ich bekommen habe. Ein "gutes" Warhammer was seine Schattenseiten hat und seine Sonnenseiten. Was mich überraschte war bis jetzt der gute Support und die vielen Patches. Vielleicht steigen ja die Sonnenseiten an.

Gruß Ennart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carthos (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mir WAR gekauft weil ich gerne PvP spiele und WoW dahingehend nichts zu bieten hat. Burgenraids und die Hauotstädte unter Feuer nehmen klang daher sehr vielversprechend. Das war eigentlich der Grund, weshalb ich WAR schlussendlich gekauft habe. Leider war anfangs in den Open RVR Gebieten nichts los. Aber seit man dort doppelt so viel Erfahrung bekommt ist auf Helmgarth jeden Abend irgendwo was los. Die Hauptstädte wurden bisher nicht attackiert, aber das ist normal. Nach twas über einem Monat sind noch nicht genügend lvl 40 Spieler für ein solches Unternehmen vorhanden. Einige kritisieren, dass es momentan nur eine Hauptstadt pro Fraktion gibt, was ich aber nicht verstehe. Wenn sich die wenigen Spieler auch noch auf drei Hauptstädte verteilen würden, wäre raidmäßig gar nichts los. Ausserdem wären die Städte dann auch recht ausgestorben, wenn sich das Spielervolk auf drei Städte verteilen würde. Später, wenn mehr Leute hinzu kommen machen sie Sinn, damit man sich nicht auf die Füße tritt, aber momentan reicht eine völlig aus. In WoW gab es zu Beginn 3 Städte auf jeder Seite, trotzdem wurden nur Ironforge und Orgrimmar genutzt, die anderen waren ausgestorben. Daher reicht eine Hauptstadt aktuell völlig aus.


----------



## Kelthoras (29. Oktober 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Wenn da jetzt 500 Leute nen Keep stürmen was von 400 Verteidigern beschützt wird würd ich sagen "Ausbaufähig, könnte was werden". Aber da brechen glaub ich die Server rettungslos zusammen. Mit so ein paar Spielern wie da um ne Burg kämpfen, hätte man früher noch nichtmal nen Wachturm stürmen können, geschweige denn ne ganze Burg.





Rogar schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, ich glaube du hast einen an der waffel.
> 
> am besten gehste einfach mal raus und tauscht die 5 jahre alte luft in deinem oberstübchen mal aus!



Warum sollte er einen an der Waffel haben? Genau DAS stellt man sich nämlich unter epischen Burgenschlachten vor, vor allem, wenn man jahrelang DAoC gespielt hat, wo sich schon damals weit mehr als 30-40 Leute auf beiden Seiten die Köppe in ein und derselben Burg einschlugen... Man könnte versucht sein, dass mit all den Jahren, die seitdem vergangen sind, mit all der Erfahrung, die Mythic über die Jahre vor allem in diesem Gebiet sammeln konnte, ja, in ALL den Jahren jetzt wirklich 'mal epische Schlachten von solcher Größenordnung möglich sind. Vor 5-6 Jahren gingen die Server gerne 'mal den Bach runter, wenn sich auf einem Schlachtfeld 400 Leute kloppten. Aber inzwischen sollte das durchaus drin sein - vorausgesetzt, Mythic hätte irgendwas seit DAoC dazugelernt bzw. weiterentwickelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Oder muss ich daraus den Schluss ziehen, dass wir in WAR jetzt nochmal dasselbe durchmachen müssen wie die ersten 1-2 Jahre DAoC, bis es so läuft wie ursprünglich gedacht? Da wird mir ganz anders...

Wie gesagt, wäre es jetzt eine völlig neue Firma, die sich das erste Mal am Konzept des Massen-PvP (=RvR) versucht, könnte ich es verstehen, aber bei einer Firma, die das schon jahrelang macht? Fast schon, als würde Blizzard nächste Woche WoW 2 rausbringen mit all den Kinderkrankheiten und Unzulänglichkeiten eines WoW Classic bei Release. DAS würde sicherlich auch niemand wirklich verstehen, oder? Mythic tut im Prinzip genau das - aber wird alles schon, die arbeiten ja dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Yoll (29. Oktober 2008)

Kelthoras schrieb:


> Warum sollte er einen an der Waffel haben? Genau DAS stellt man sich nämlich unter epischen Burgenschlachten vor, vor allem, wenn man jahrelang DAoC gespielt hat, wo sich schon damals weit mehr als 30-40 Leute auf beiden Seiten die Köppe in ein und derselben Burg einschlugen... Man könnte versucht sein, dass mit all den Jahren, die seitdem vergangen sind, mit all der Erfahrung, die Mythic über die Jahre vor allem in diesem Gebiet sammeln konnte, ja, in ALL den Jahren jetzt wirklich 'mal epische Schlachten von solcher Größenordnung möglich sind. Vor 5-6 Jahren gingen die Server gerne 'mal den Bach runter, wenn sich auf einem Schlachtfeld 400 Leute kloppten. Aber inzwischen sollte das durchaus drin sein - vorausgesetzt, Mythic hätte irgendwas seit DAoC dazugelernt bzw. weiterentwickelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Japp. Mythic hat komplett von vorne angefangen. Keine Immutimer aus Daoc, keine Überregionalen Chats (das was es auch bisher gibt ist ein schlechter Witz), kein Housing....usw

Mir kommt es so vor als hätte eine komplett neue Firma eben einfach die Rechte am Markenzeichen RvR gekauft und ein wenig was bei Mythic & Blizzard abgekupfert. Dann mal auf den Markt geworfen und schauen was sich tut.

Tun wird sich genau folgendes: Ein Großteil der WAR-Käufer geht mit dem nächstem WoW-Addon wieder zurück zu WoW, viele alte Daoc-Hasen werden vom Instant-PvP bis dahin auch die Nase gestrichen voll haben. Was bleibt sind unbedarfte Neulinge die nicht wissen daß es weitaus besseres gibt und die Fanbois die es immer gibt. Ich glaube nicht daß WAR so schnell stirbt wie Hellgate London oder AoC....aber es wird wohl ein Nischenprodukt bleiben.

Allein was Blizzard an Werbung fährt und was Mythic in der Richtung tut: Das sind Welten, nein Galaxien dazwischen.


----------



## Gaudi (29. Oktober 2008)

Zuerst einmal zu Xenrus ,ich finde es ziemich erbaulich, das du ALLE die WAR mal getestet haben über einen Kamm scherst als MMO NOOBS weil sie zu WOW zurückgegangen sind!

Weiterhin habe ich WAR getestet, es für nicht gut genug FÜR MEINE PERSÖNLICHEN ANSPRÜCHE war , und Spiele wieder WOW , mit dem ich 2005 angefangen hab!^^^


----------



## Philipp23 (29. Oktober 2008)

Ein McChicken Menü zum mitnehmen bitte ! Danke bb


----------



## Carthos (29. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Tun wird sich genau folgendes: Ein Großteil der WAR-Käufer geht mit dem nächstem WoW-Addon wieder zurück zu WoW, viele alte Daoc-Hasen werden vom Instant-PvP bis dahin auch die Nase gestrichen voll haben. Was bleibt sind unbedarfte Neulinge die nicht wissen daß es weitaus besseres gibt und die Fanbois die es immer gibt. Ich glaube nicht daß WAR so schnell stirbt wie Hellgate London oder AoC....aber es wird wohl ein Nischenprodukt bleiben.



Das wird sicher nicht passieren. Es stand von Anfang an fest, dass es sich bei WAR um einen PvP Titel handelt. Die meisten WoW Spieler, mich eingeschlossen, wechselten deshalb zu WAR, um endlich mal richtiges PvP zu erleben, was es in WoW nie gab, gibt und auch nicht geben wird. Warum sollen die ausgerechnet zu WoW zurück kehren? Ich habe 3 Jahre WoW auf meinem Rechner gehabt und die letzten eineinhalb Jahre habe ich überwiegend PvP gespielt. Wenn ich mir nun ansehe, was mir WAR dahingehend bietet, fällt mir kein Grund ein, weshalb ich jemals wieder WoW spielen sollte.


----------



## Gin (29. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Japp. Mythic hat komplett von vorne angefangen. Keine Immutimer aus Daoc, keine Überregionalen Chats (das was es auch bisher gibt ist ein schlechter Witz), kein Housing....usw



Es gibt Immutimer, die Chats wurden auf Kundenwunsch in ihrer Reichweite ausgedehnt und Housing gibt es aus einem einfachen Grund nicht: Es gibt viele Kritiker, die tote Hauptstädte bemängeln würden, wenn Housing wie in DAoC eingeführt wird und jeder nur noch in seiner Gildenhalle, seinem seperaten Häuschen ´abhängt´. 

Ich persönlich bin auch ein großer Housing-Fan, aber andere halt nicht und da Geschmäcker verschieden sind, muss sich ein Entwickler nunmal entscheiden - allen wird er es nie Recht machen können.





> Tun wird sich genau folgendes: Ein Großteil der WAR-Käufer geht mit dem nächstem WoW-Addon wieder zurück zu WoW, viele alte Daoc-Hasen werden vom Instant-PvP bis dahin auch die Nase gestrichen voll haben. Was bleibt sind unbedarfte Neulinge die nicht wissen daß es weitaus besseres gibt und die Fanbois die es immer gibt. Ich glaube nicht daß WAR so schnell stirbt wie Hellgate London oder AoC....aber es wird wohl ein Nischenprodukt bleiben.



Hmm, vielleicht kannst mir persönlich ja auch helfen. 
Hier die Fragen über meine Zukunft:

1. Soll ich weiterhin Lotto spielen oder gewinnen eh nur die Anderen? Und Wenn ja, welche Zahlen soll ich tippen?

2. Ich habe noch so ein paar Sammlerstücke zu Hause rumfliegen. (Welche kannst ja sicherlich auch sehen.) Jetzt verkaufen oder steigen die noch weiter im Wert?

3. Wann steigen die Benzinpreise wieder über 1,50 €? Dann würde ich schnell vorher noch tanken.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Fonia (29. Oktober 2008)

Meine Erwartungen waren einfach nur spaßiges PvP und allgemein mal wieder spaß am spiel selbst haben zu können es sollte einfach spannend und fesselnd sein.

Leider war es für mich nur die ersten 2 wochen spannend ab 15 hat sich das für mich zu arg mit dem leveln angezogen und der pve Content ist leider nicht das wa sich erwartet hatte... Public quest bieten für mich keine abwechslung...es ist irgendwie immer das selbe. Erstötet man bestimmte mobzahlen dann beschütz man welche sammelt ein par sachen macht was kaput oder sonst was und dann kommt der große oberboss...ebenfals war das bei denen wo ich bis jetzt gemacht hab so. Dann noch das problem das man im T2 wenig leute für Public quest findet im gegensatz zu start und somit nicht immer spontan sie machen kann was an sich nicht shclimm ist. 

Schlimmer im Pve find ich eher die Quest ep. Das questen gibt mir das gefühl das ich es um sonst mache und genau so grinden könnte wenn ich sehe wie ich mit 5 quest den balken nur minimal beweg und es soll ja immer schlimmer werden. Dann noch das man nach 24 uhr PvP wenig bis gar nicht betreiben kann " ebenfals im T2 auf dem server Carroburg" und ein szenrio recht lange zum aufgehen brauch. Somit bin ich dann gezwungen Pve zu machen aber der Pve content bringt bei mir keine motivation. Allerdings hät ich gleichzeitig auf nur PvP keine lust....

Deswegen..... mir fehlt noch diese schöne mischung aus PvP und Pve... bis jetzt rentiert sich PvP viel zu sehr im gegensatz zum questen und mir persöhnlich fehlt einfach die motivation dann weiter zu leveln deswegen hab ich es nicht gemacht und bin wieder bei Guildwars und WoW.


----------



## Carthos (29. Oktober 2008)

Mit den Erfahrungspunkten bei den Quests stimme ich dir zu, da müsste es mehr geben. Soweit ich gelesen habe, wird das auch demnächst passieren. Aber das man nach 24 Uhr nicht mehr viele Leute findet ist doch logisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (29. Oktober 2008)

Carthos schrieb:


> Mit den Erfahrungspunkten bei den Quests stimme ich dir zu, da müsste es mehr geben. Soweit ich gelesen habe, wird das auch demnächst passieren. Aber das man nach 24 Uhr nicht mehr viele Leute findet ist doch logisch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja klar ist es logisch aber es stört einfach wenn man eben später spielt zb erst so ab 22 uhr da ist wow für mich halt im moment noch praktischer weil ich da immer PvP komm und Pve eigendlich auch in jede inze.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Oktober 2008)

Carthos schrieb:


> Mit den Erfahrungspunkten bei den Quests stimme ich dir zu, da müsste es mehr geben. Soweit ich gelesen habe, wird das auch demnächst passieren. Aber das man nach 24 Uhr nicht mehr viele Leute findet ist doch logisch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In anderen MMOs gibt's nach Mitternacht auch noch Gruppen und ich find's bei WAR bissl schade, dass mein Server sogar am Wochenende teilweise ab 22 Uhr relativ tot war.


----------



## Petera (29. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Meine Erwartungen waren einfach nur spaßiges PvP und allgemein mal wieder spaß am spiel selbst haben zu können es sollte einfach spannend und fesselnd sein.
> 
> Leider war es für mich nur die ersten 2 wochen spannend ab 15 hat sich das für mich zu arg mit dem leveln angezogen und der pve Content ist leider nicht das wa sich erwartet hatte... Public quest bieten für mich keine abwechslung...es ist irgendwie immer das selbe. Erstötet man bestimmte mobzahlen dann beschütz man welche sammelt ein par sachen macht was kaput oder sonst was und dann kommt der große oberboss...ebenfals war das bei denen wo ich bis jetzt gemacht hab so. Dann noch das problem das man im T2 wenig leute für Public quest findet im gegensatz zu start und somit nicht immer spontan sie machen kann was an sich nicht shclimm ist.
> 
> ...



Ich bin zwar auch eher PVE orientiert, aber so schnell werde ich WAR nicht mehr von der Festplatte verbannen. Dank WoW habe ich PvP und PvP-Spieler gehasst und ich denke, ich werde auch weiter hin in WoW keine Arena und kein BG mehr betreten. WAR hat meine Einstellung zum PvP geändert und ich fühle mich teilweise besser aufgehoben als bei den ausgetretenen Pfaden in WoW. Ob dies so bleibt, wird sich zeigen. Im Moment kann ich nur sagen, das Mythic einen guten Job gemacht hat. Mit der PvP-Brille gesehen, haben sie WoW um Längen geschlagen. Mit der PvE-Brille sieht es Anders aus, aber das ist kein Grund das Spiel als schlecht zu bezeichnen oder bereits nach einem Monat aufzugeben.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## Fonia (29. Oktober 2008)

Petera schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar auch eher PVE orientiert, aber so schnell werde ich WAR nicht mehr von der Festplatte verbannen. Dank WoW habe ich PvP und PvP-Spieler gehasst und ich denke, ich werde auch weiter hin in WoW keine Arena und kein BG mehr betreten. WAR hat meine Einstellung zum PvP geändert und ich fühle mich teilweise besser aufgehoben als bei den ausgetretenen Pfaden in WoW. Ob dies so bleibt, wird sich zeigen. Im Moment kann ich nur sagen, das Mythic einen guten Job gemacht hat. Mit der PvP-Brille gesehen, haben sie WoW um Längen geschlagen. Mit der PvE-Brille sieht es Anders aus, aber das ist kein Grund das Spiel als schlecht zu bezeichnen oder bereits nach einem Monat aufzugeben.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Petera



Ja das mir ja klar ich bin aber eine Gemischte spielerin ich mag PvP und Pve und dafür ist Guildwars und WoW perfekt für mich und ich hab es auch nie als schlecht bezeichnet aber im moment ist warhammer noch nicht sfür mich ich wart bis sich im Pve noch was tut es ist nur ein computerspiel man muss es ja nicht dauer zocken man kann auch später noch mal rein schaun.


----------



## Helevorn (29. Oktober 2008)

Petera schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar auch eher PVE orientiert, aber so schnell werde ich WAR nicht mehr von der Festplatte verbannen. Dank WoW habe ich PvP und PvP-Spieler gehasst und ich denke, ich werde auch weiter hin in WoW keine Arena und kein BG mehr betreten. WAR hat meine Einstellung zum PvP geändert und ich fühle mich teilweise besser aufgehoben als bei den ausgetretenen Pfaden in WoW. Ob dies so bleibt, wird sich zeigen. Im Moment kann ich nur sagen, das Mythic einen guten Job gemacht hat. Mit der PvP-Brille gesehen, haben sie WoW um Längen geschlagen. Mit der PvE-Brille sieht es Anders aus, aber das ist kein Grund das Spiel als schlecht zu bezeichnen oder bereits nach einem Monat aufzugeben.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Petera



Nein ist es auch nicht, weil PVE nie die Prio bei WAR haben wird, was von Anfang an bekannt sein sollte. Das Problem ist das man in dieses Unausgerefite System gezwungen wird weil schlicht, und da sollte man mal ehrlich sein, im RVR zu wenig los ist. Was daran liegt das einfach mittlerweile zu wenige noch WAR auf einigen Servern zocken. von hoch/hoch sind wir bei dem großteil der Server zur Primetime auf mittlerweile mittel/mittel angelangt. Und ab WOTLK wird es zappenduster auf lowpop Servern aussehen, nochmehr als jetzt schon.

Das RVR ist im Ansatz gut gemeint, aber beschränkt sich im Moment zu 99% auf das selbe immer wiederkehrende BG, da in jedem T zu 99% eh nur immer das selbe BG aufgeht.

Ich respektiere den Spaß von jedem der ihn in WAR findet, aber 60 mal hintereinander Tor Anroc oder 70 mal Phoenixtor nur um 1 Lvl zu steigen, sorry aber das ist bissl wenig für die Monatsgebühr. JAJA ich kann auch anderes machen, PQ´s, Instanzen..., Quests. Und was soll das bringen wenn die EXP lächerlich ist und "wenn" man mal überhaupt Leute dafür findet.

Für die einen mag WAR ne Erleuchtung zu sein, aber sorry dann fehlts Euch an Erfahrung in MMORPGS um mal nen vernünftigen Vergleich ziehen zu können. 

Im aktuellen Zustand ist Warhammer Online totlangweilig, stupide und hat 0 Anreiz.

WOW habe ich btw ebenfalls aus diesen Gründen gekündigt und werd es auch weierhin so belassen, aber Wotlk wird der Genickschuss für viele Server und wird WAR deutlich mehr Kunden kosten als ich es eigentlich im Vorfeld befürchtet habe, weil wieso sich dieses langweilige Game antun, wenn man bei Wotlk weiß was man hat. 2 Monate Spaß, VOLLE SERVER UND KONTAKTE, bevor es wieder der selbe alte Mist wird.


----------



## Rehhaile (29. Oktober 2008)

Warhammer wird baden gehen, wenn sie nur auf pvp setzen und das auch noch unbefriedigend anbieten. Immer nur die gleichen BGs die aufgehen, wenn überhaupt auf den meisten servern. Die leute wollen in der mehrheit einfach mehr Unterhaltung, sowohl im pvp als auch im pve. Es muss eine Gesunde Mischung sein. Siehe Lotro, schwerpunkt pve...hm..wer spielts?
Siehe Aoc..okay, da gibts von beiden nichts befriedigendes...wer spielts?

Eine Minderheit.

Platzhirsch WoW zeigts eigentlich, wie mans machen muss, um erfolgreich das Gros der Spieler anzusprechen.

Nachmachen, besser machen...aber so nicht


----------



## Mlrs (29. Oktober 2008)

WoW , WAR ,.. bla bla blub, ich geh wieder nache EVE,
da weiß ich was ich hab.
Nen echtes Oldshool MMO.

tschau tschau............... !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (29. Oktober 2008)

Was hab ich erwartet....

Nicht das was ich bekommen habe. Ich hab irgendeine Art von Schwäche im Game erwartet aber bis dato ist es das Spiel das ich mir erträumt habe. Das macht mich irgendwie nervös...

Auf jeden Fall werde ich die Situation genau im Auge behalten denn da ist eine verschwörung im Gange... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodenfrost-der-pala (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke, dass WAR eineige frische Ideen in Genre gebracht hat. Leider fehlt eine große Community wie im Klassenprimus WoW.
Es gibt einige Punkte die GOA wesentlich besser als die Konkurenz gelöst hat (so ziemlich der gesamte PvP teil), allerdings gibt es auch einige Sachen die ich nicht so überzeugend fand (Grafik/Animation, fehlende Portmöglichkeiten).
Leider ist der PvE-Teil wenig motivierend und da hat WoW ganz klar die Nase vorn.
Bleibt also abzuwarten ob GOA es mit dem PvP orientierten Content schafft die Spieler zu halten.


----------



## clickrush (29. Oktober 2008)

Bodenfrost-der-pala schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass WAR eineige frische Ideen in Genre gebracht hat. Leider fehlt eine große Community wie im Klassenprimus WoW.
> Es gibt einige Punkte die GOA wesentlich besser als die Konkurenz gelöst hat (so ziemlich der gesamte PvP teil), allerdings gibt es auch einige Sachen die ich nicht so überzeugend fand (Grafik/Animation, fehlende Portmöglichkeiten).
> Leider ist der PvE-Teil wenig motivierend und da hat WoW ganz klar die Nase vorn.
> Bleibt also abzuwarten ob GOA es mit dem PvP orientierten Content schafft die Spieler zu halten.



erstens hat mythic das spiel entwickelt und nicht goa. goa macht nur den eurosupport

zweitens hat WAR jetzt schon in kürzester zeit eine riesen community gesammelt. bei wow ging das auch nicht schneller und wenn schon langsamer (nach 1 jahr hatte wow 2mio wie ich mich erinner. weiss aber nicht wies nach ein paar wochen aussah. war hat jetzt schon gegen 1mio spieler)

und drittens gibt es massig pve content doch er ist einfach 2t rangig. es ist nahezu idiotisch zu sagen, dass WAR super ist weil es auf PvP ausgelegt ist (und sich jetzt schon extrem gut bewiesen hat) und im gleichen atemzug den PvE content zu tadeln weil er nur als nebensache gehandhabt wird... genau das wollen ja die WAR spieler und nichts anderes. genau das wurde angekündigt und erwartet.

bisher supermässig umgesetzt! und wer sich über die rüstungssets, die gildenbelohnungen und die vielen details in den städte und burgbelagerungen informiert hat, der sieht in eine vielversprechende zukunft.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (30. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt halt jetzt für jeden das geeignete Spiel. Ich war noch nie ein großer PvE Freund, Dungeons langweilen mich spätestens beim hundertesten Betreten.
Ich mag einfach große Raids (nein liebe Wowler, ich meine nicht "Ingis-raiden", sondern den Original-Begriff aus Daoc damals). Das Gefühl eine Burgmauer geknackt zu haben und plötzlich stehen einem ein Haufen randalierender Zwerge vor der Nase ist einfach unbeschreiblich und jedes Mal anders und neu. Kein anderes MMORPG kann mir das Derzeit bieten.
Im Übrigen glaub ich nicht das WotlK der Genickbruch für WAR wird, klar gibt es viele Spieler denen WoW zu langweilig geworden ist und die deshalb mit WAR etwas mehr Abwechslung bis zum Release ihres Addons haben wollen. Es gibt aber auch genug Leute die WoW von vornerein nicht mochten und mit WAR genau das gefunden haben was sie gesucht haben. Die Wotlk-Rückkehrer werden auch noch früh genug merken dass das Addon außer anderen Texturen trotzdem das alte "World of Farmcraft" bleibt...


----------



## Arkasi (30. Oktober 2008)

Was mir unbegreiflich ist, ist dieses "es gehen immer nur die gleichen BGs auf" Geschrei.

Man muss sich nicht überall anmelden, man kann auch einzelne BGs wählen oder sich überall anmelden und aus einzelnen Warteschlangen wieder aussteigen. Solange alle immer nur den "Join all" Knopf drücken, wird sich das auch nicht ändern.

Das einzige, was die Entwickler machen können ist, die Reihenfolge der BGs in der Warteschlange zu ändern, aber ob das viel bringt, weiß ich nicht.

Was mich wirklich stört ist, dass man am Anfang viel zuviele Server aufgestellt hat und viele nun massiv unterbevölkert sind. Klar dass da im RvR nix los ist, ist ja keiner da.


----------



## Kanibal (30. Oktober 2008)

was ich net verstehe das die sc nur für besimmte lv sind den wenn man wie in wow sich einfach anmeldet und bekommt ein scdas in deinem lv liegt aber man selbst sagen kann ich will steintrolkreuzung mit lv 24 auch noch spielen und hat dan halt gegner in diesem lvl . und wenn das alles server übergreifend währe währe da auch was los


----------



## Gromthar (30. Oktober 2008)

Was ich erwartet habe wurde übertroffen.
Was ich befürchtet habe ist eingetreten.

Das Positive bei WAR:
- sehr viele Details
- Storydichte
- eine menge Gimmiks
- RvR/PvP Orientierung
- sehr stimmiges Design
- tolle Keepschlachten
- jederzeit RvR-Zugang
- interessantes Klassendesign
- witzige und tragische Questreihen
- passende Grafik

Das Negative bei WAR:
- kaum Bedeutung des open-RvR
- es gibt im Schnitt mehr RP und EP durch Szenarien, als durch einfaches open RvR
- Klassen-, bzw Fraktionsbalancing, mangelhaft
- viel zu zerglastig
- zu einfach zugänglich; mir fehlt die Komplexität der Klassen und Spielweisen -> die Klassen werden mir allesamt recht schnell langweilig; ich bin wohl zu sehr Perfektionist
- nicht abwechslungsreich genug
- schlechte Performance bei der Grafikqualität


Nachdem ich mit der PO am 15.09. angefing WAR zu spielen war ich zunächst begeistert. Mir gefiel die Idee durch RvR zu Leveln und so tat ich es auch - ich verbrachte also die meiste Zeit im RvR und kam nach etwa 3 Wochen bereits ins T4. Ab dort wurde mir allerdings eine Sache schnell bewusst: mit Balancing hat es Mythic noch nicht so sehr. Von Hexenkriegerinnen, die auf selben Level einen Volltank erledigten, bis zu Feuermagiern, die in Eigenregie (und ein wenig Heilung) so ziemlich alles im Alleingang umhauten. Also ging ich zunächst ins PvE, in der Hoffnung Mythic würde sich schnell etwas einfallen lassen um Misstände schnellstens aus dem Weg zu schaffen. Kurz und schmerzlos wurde ich also Stufe 40 und ... fing an mich zu langweilen. Die kläglichen Versuche der Gegnerfraktion unsere Hauptstadt anzugreifen wurden sehr schnell zurückgeschlagen, sodass diese nach einer Woche Dauerversuchen nun gänzlich ausbleiben. Das Spiel verlagerte sich also in die Szenarien, da im open RvR nicht viel zu holen war. Eroberte unsere Gilde ein Keep, war es wenige Stunden später schon wieder weg, da niemand einen Sinn darin sah dies auch zu halten - es brachte schließlich weder RP noch EP, sondern kostete nur einen Haufen Gold pro Stunde.
Das ausgesuchte Szenario unseres Servers (ist es wohl auf allen Servern) war die Schlangen-Passage. Seit nun 5 Wochen mache ich also kaum mehr etwas anderes als dieses, recht dröges, Szenario zu spielen. Zwischendurch habe ich zwar auch einen zweiten Char in den T4 Bereich gebracht, doch dies macht das Spiel nicht besser, zeigt mir jedoch immer öfter auf welche eklatanten Mängel es hat. Mittlerweile kenne ich jeden Stein per Vornamen und gebe zu: ich habe die Schnauze voll!
Sei es jedoch nur dieses Szenario, dass mich daran hindert ins Spiel einzuloggen, würde ich einfach etwas anderes machen. Es gibt jedoch nichts anderes zu tun! Die PQs öden nach dem Xten mal gewaltig an, die Instanzen dauern zu lange und sind alles andere als spektakulär entwickelt und  ... naja, mehr gibt es um ehrlich zu nicht, da open-RvR quasi kaum bis gar nicht existiert. Vergeblich versucht man als Spieler der unterlegeneren Fraktion des Servers Leute zu finden ein Keep, ein paar Feldziele oder gar eine feindliche Stadt anzugreifen - versucht man es, trifft man auf nahezu das doppelte an Gegenwehr und ist damit unmittelbar zu scheitern verurteilt.

Natürlich sind einige der genannten Probleme Hausgemacht - will meinen: Teilschuld der Servercommunity. Dies ändert aber nichts daran, dass Mythic Dinge entwickelt und die Spieler nicht in die "richtige" Richtung motiviert. Die Spieler gehen, wie jeder normale Mensch, den Weg des geringsten Wiederstands. Wer also RP und EP haben möchte wird tunlichst vermeiden seine kostbare Zeit im open RvR zu vergeuden, sondern geht in die Szenarien. Dort gibt es pro gewonnenes Spiel zwischen 2k und 4k Ruf alle 15-20 Minuten und ohne nervige übermächtige Zergs, gegen die man in Unterzahl ohnehin kein Land sieht. Ganz klar: wer will schon freiwillig Farmopfer sein.

Als Beispiel: Meine Gildenstammgruppe für die Szenarien besteht derzeit aus zwei Heilern, 3 Feuermagiern und einem Eisenbrecher. Kaum ein Gegner hat auch nur den Hauch einer Chance dagegen. Entweder steht er im Root, bekommt einen Knockdown oder einen Kick. Das ist lächerlich! Ich fühle mich hier schlicht unterfordert. Es hat wirklich überhaupt nichts mit spielerischen Fähigkeiten zu tun hier eine gute Show abzuliefern.

Mein derzeitiges Fazit und Prognose zu WAR:
Dieses Spiel wird sich nicht lange halten, sollte das Fraktions-Balancing nicht schleunigst kommen und die Vielfalt im Spiel nicht zeitnah gefördert werden. Jedes neu erscheinende MMO muss sich *leider* am Branchenprimus WoW orientieren. Selbst HdRO übernimmt mittlerweile stetig mehr Features (wenn auch in geändertem Umfang und Ausmaß) in ihren PvE Content. Auch WAR darf sich dem nicht verschließen. Sollte WAR also weiterhin, statt gescheiten Anpassungen weiterhin Klassenänderungen wie "Erzmagier: Balance der Essenz: Der Schaden dieser Fähigkeit wurde erhöht." als Patchnotes verkaufen und stattdessen lieber ein Halloween-Event einbauen, sehe ich für dieses Spiel mehr als schwarz.
Ich werde mir WAR noch 2-3 Wochen genau anschauen, auf Stellungnahmen, Anpassungen und Erweiterungen des Spielkonzepts warten. Sollte nichts sinniges kommen und weiterhin dieses Low-Gaming gefördert, ist WAR nicht mehr als ein erweitertes WoW-PvP ohne Bezug zur Spielwelt. Warsong-, Arathi- und Alteracspieler werden sich hier wohl fühlen. Der Rest schaut in die Röhre.
In einem MMO möchte ich das Gefühl haben Teil eines SpielWELT zu sein, bei WAR bin ich derzeit Teil einer Szenariowarteschlange. Ich erwarte keine Perfektion, aber zumindest eine gewisse Vielfalt.

Jedem Spieler von WAR gönne ich jetzt und in Zukunft seinen Spaß, denn genau das soll er hier und auch in jedem anderen MMO haben.


Wahrscheinlich liest das hier ohnehin kaum jemand, aber danke an jeden der genug Geduld aufweisen konnte meinen Worten zu folgen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boogay (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich möchte nur noch mal eine Frage in den Raum werfen was hatte WoW einen Monat nach Release ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfG


----------



## Gromthar (30. Oktober 2008)

boogay schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur noch mal eine Frage in den Raum werfen was hatte WoW einen Monat nach Release ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Darum geht es auch gar nicht. Mythic muss sich an *bestehenden* Konkurrenten im derzeitgigen Entwicklungsstand orientieren. Ich könnte auch anfügen wie gut Ultima Online zu Beginn lief - interessiert nur niemanden. Ich, als Spieler will doch eigentilch nur ein nettes Spiel und dort meinen Spaß haben. Habe ich das nicht, gehe ich eben wieder. Da interessiert mich auch nicht wie lange die noch brauchen damit ich eben meinen gewünschten Spaß habe.


----------



## Helevorn (30. Oktober 2008)

boogay schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur noch mal eine Frage in den Raum werfen was hatte WoW einen Monat nach Release ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann werfe ich mal ne antwort in den raum.
da standen in IF mehr leute vor der bank, als es aktuell bei war auf manchen servern insgesamt an leuten gibt. 

@gromthar
habs gelesen und kann mich da gut wiederfinden, sehe es (leider) genauso.

die lotterie-szenarien, es gewinnt der dem die meisten sog. tanks zugelost wurden, sind der weg des geringsten widerstandes. und sind damit der tot von jedem open rvr womit warhammer groß geworben hat.

low-gaming trifft es sehr gut, es ist schlicht stinklangweilig geworden. da eben kaum leute anzutreffen sind außer halb tor anrocs, ähm ich meine den szenarien.

mythic muss dringens eine kurskorrektur vornehmen, weg aus den hirntoten, langweiligen szenarien raus INS OPEN RVR.  raus in die SPIELEWELT, die so groß gepriesen wurde. wer den aktuellen zustand schönredet macht sich selber was vor.

blizzard lacht sich sicherlich schlapp über "war is coming", denn vor DIESEM warhammer brauchen sie nicht mal ansatzweise angst haben


----------



## Tic0 (30. Oktober 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Das Positive bei WAR:
> - sehr viele Details
> - Storydichte
> - eine menge Gimmiks
> ...




Dem ganzen kann ich zum großteil zustimmen.

Ich meine, Warhammer hatte keinen schlechten Start und es hat sich zu beginn auch wirklich gut spielen lassen, wirkliche Bugs
sind kaum aufgefallen. Mittlerweile hat sich das aber doch geändert, ich stehe jetzt auch vor der 40 und je länger man spielt, desto
mehr machen sich die Bugs bemerkbar. Die Sache ist, wenn ich dann solche Patchnotes wie die von 1.04 lese, wird mir einfach nur...
Ich meine, das ist wirklich schwach - da muss mehr kommen, aber eindeutig! Warhammer fehlt es derzeit an allen Ecken und Kanten,
das Problem ist, wenn sie daran bald nichts ändern, wird erst einmal ein rießiger Spielerschwund eintreten.

Warhammer kann gut werden, aber ich glaube mittlerweile auch, dass das noch ein paar Monate dauern wird, bis sich das Spiel
wirklich vernünftig Spielen lässt. Hier ist dann die Frage, ob die Leute "warten können", oder doch lieber zum nächst besten MMORPG
wechseln.

Ich kann nur von mir sprechen. Ich stehe wie gesagt vor 40, das Spiel langweilt mich immer mehr. Große Freude auf den Endcontent
gibt es nicht, da RvR momentan so oder so kaum gespielt wird. 

Naja, ich mag Warhammer, aber es fehlt mir leider noch viel zu viel. Daher werde ich wohl auch erstmal eine Pause einlegen, bis
sich das Spiel ein wenig entwickelt hat - aber mal sehen was Patch 1.1 denn so bringt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (30. Oktober 2008)

boogay schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur noch mal eine Frage in den Raum werfen was hatte WoW einen Monat nach Release ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Einen wesentlich dauerhafteren und höheren Spaßfaktor.


----------



## Tic0 (30. Oktober 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Einen wesentlich dauerhafteren und höheren Spaßfaktor.



Das kann ich so bestätigen.

Was vorallem wichtig war (und ich habe damals wirklich viel gespielt) - es war allem in allem ein runder übergang.
Es gab zu Release kein Molten Core, hat aber kein Stück gestört! Man hat auf Stufe 60 gelevelt, hatte dabei einfach
rießen Spass, auf Stufe 60 dann hat man die *reichlich* vorhandenen Instanzen durchgespielt um sich das T0 Set
(war es glaube ich) aus Stratholme & co zu Farmen - auch dabei hatte man noch einen rießen Spass. Während man da
dabei war wurde auch schon MC released und konnte direkt mit dem Raiden beginnen - ich habe damals in WoW wirklich
nichts vermisst. 

Das einzige was bei WoW wirklich zu spät kam, waren die BGs - auch wenn ich da sagen muss, als damaliger PvEler hat
man auch das zu beginn nicht zu stark vermisst.


Nur um einen kleinen vergleich zu ziehen. Warhammer bietet mir das bisher nicht, diesen durchgehenden Spielspass -
zumindest NOCH nicht (leider). Aber trotzdem gibt es oft genug momente, in denen Warhammer sehr viel Spass macht, daher
hoffe ich, das der kommende Patch ordentlich was bringen wird!


----------



## davinci2k8 (30. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> zusammenfassend kann ich sagen, dass für mich WAR seinem gegenspieler wow überlegen ist. es hat großes potential, es wird aber auch zeit,
> dass es bald mal ausgespielt wird. mir ist klar dass es noch lange dauert, bis es auf dem bugfreien level von wow ist.
> 
> was mich stört, ist das "billige" auftreten von war. schon die grafik. wenn man sich die zaubereffekte anschaut,
> ...




bitte nicht falsch verstehen, klar gibts hier kein DX10 vllt sicherlich nicht die besten effekte, dennoch würd ich sagen das WAR auf platz 3-4 in der aktuellen MMO grafikliste belegen würde nach AoC, HdRO vllt noch GW oder EQ2 davor aber da kann man sich schon streiten da es in meinen augen kein vergleich ist. hatte mir kurz vor WAR schon paar teile für PC besorgt da CPU ja schon neu war nur mit alten klamotten zusammenlief.
Nun endlich zusammengebaut und spiele nun mit dem System mit dem ich damals eigentlich AoC in DX10 geniessen wollte. für WAR reichts da nun umso mehr, 60-90 FPS und settings von denen ich selbst bisher nicht gewusst habe das sie existieren... 24X AA um mal das wirkungsstärkste rauszunehmen... soweit zu high end pc´s bringen nich...
die effekte  sind genau angemessen an das was damit geplant ist, wären sie NOCH aufwendiger so würde niemand ruckelfrei an einer KeepSchlacht teilnehmen können...
100 leute die durch die gegend nuken schlagen machen und leuchten...Hallo FingerKino

der endgame-content sieht so aus wie es vorrausgesagt wurde, rvr pvp und wieder rvr, es ist nicht gewollt leute  questen zu lassen bis sie tod umfallen, sie sind nur mittel zum Ziel.
wenn du 40 bist und dich WAR interressiert, wirst du geld verdienen (ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) einträge farmen und massig an epischen schlachten teilnehmen. jetzt zu Halloween startet die Hexennacht, ein event welches ausschliesslich in den RvR gebieten WAR´s stattfinden wird.

stumpf gesagt endcontent wird sein lv 40 werden dann rr 80-100 machen... was aber schon je nach person bis zu mehrere Jahre dauern wird... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis dahin haben wir unsere AddOns, unsere genommen Hauptstädte neue klassen sowie die Fehlenden und und und.. warten wir mal ab was dazu kommt


----------



## Diabelo (30. Oktober 2008)

also ich bin voll zu freiden mit dem game vor allen deswegen weil ohne open pvp da nix geht bei wow kann man es voll kommen umgehen mer weniger es macht halt keine weil jeder nur arena am zocken ist und daher bin ich mit war genau da wo ich sein will und jedes game hat mal von 0 angefagen das dürft ihr nich vergessen :-) lg Terasi server Moot


----------



## ersoichso (30. Oktober 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Was ich erwartet habe wurde übertroffen.
> Was ich befürchtet habe ist eingetreten.
> 
> Das Positive bei WAR:
> ...



das ist genau die sachlage im moment...
und zu 90% sehe ich das genauso und hatte die selben befuerchtungen wie du



> Als Beispiel: Meine Gildenstammgruppe für die Szenarien besteht derzeit aus zwei Heilern, 3 Feuermagiern und einem Eisenbrecher. Kaum ein Gegner hat auch nur den Hauch einer Chance dagegen. Entweder steht er im Root, bekommt einen Knockdown oder einen Kick. Das ist lächerlich! Ich fühle mich hier schlicht unterfordert. Es hat wirklich überhaupt nichts mit spielerischen Fähigkeiten zu tun hier eine gute Show abzuliefern.



die sache mit dem balancing ist derzeitig eigentlich das einzigste grössere problem was dem gameplay betrifft,da wirds wohl leider auf hoffen/warten auf besserung seitens mythic bleiben (sieht man von kleineren derzeitigen "maengeln" wie exp/rp verhaeltnis,orvr foerderung und so weiter ab)



> Natürlich sind einige der genannten Probleme Hausgemacht - will meinen: Teilschuld der Servercommunity. Dies ändert aber nichts daran, dass Mythic Dinge entwickelt und die Spieler nicht in die "richtige" Richtung motiviert.



auf diesen punkt bin ich in den letzten wochen oefters in eine disscusion geraten
dies ist DER ausschlaggebende punkt fuer die sachlage was der gameplay situation ala "ich habe kein bock mehr nur SP","es kommt kein ORvR zustande","es ist das gleiche wie WoW nur ohne PVE"
dies alles sollte WAR auch garnicht 

es bedarf noch geduld aber auf den server wo eine alte DaoC com spielt denke/hoffe ich,dass es bei einem ausgewogenem spieler verhaeltnis zu einer funktionierenden com fuehrt

ich moechte nochmals betonen es bedarf vieler aenderungen seitens mythic!
ich moechte an der stelle kurz die closed-beta com die sich auch hier auf buffed im gildenforum rumtreibt aufmerksam machen (leider weiß ich den namen nichtmehr)eine server community aufbaun ein halbes dutzend gilden pro fraktion einbinden (+ vtl. rnds) und organisiertes RVR betreiben schluss ende...
selbst hierbei wuerde sich fast ´die meisten "gameplay" probleme was die com betrifft selbst loesen

das aber ein anderes kapitel und fuer die uhrzeit fuer mich zu aufraubend aber vtl. hilft es dir/deiner gilde (euer server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) weiter

hierbei noch ein erst kuerzlich geposteter satz aus diesem forum 



> "Eigentlich will ich ja das viele WAR spielen....aber langsam glaub ich es ist eh besser wenn wir eine kleine aber feine community bleiben.
> 
> Arkyn"



als teil einer warteschlange genauso wie du sagtest so fuehlt man sich, nicht der schlacht die moeglich wäre 
das macht es eben kaputt...

und ich HOFFE es gibt denen zu denken
die in der "Drachenwacht" stehn auf das SP sc warten und flamen das die Keeps heute schon zum 5ten mal die besitzer tauschen etc.pp.
und die erstma noch ein monat verlängern wollen "um zu sehn ob sich was aendert"

EDIT:bsp. aus diesem thread


> Meine Erwartungen waren einfach nur spaßiges PvP und allgemein mal wieder spaß am spiel selbst haben zu können es sollte einfach spannend und fesselnd sein.
> 
> Leider war es für mich nur die ersten 2 wochen spannend ab 15 hat sich das für mich zu arg mit dem leveln angezogen und der pve Content ist leider nicht das wa sich erwartet hatte... Public quest bieten für mich keine abwechslung...es ist irgendwie immer das selbe.





> Ja das mir ja klar ich bin aber eine Gemischte spielerin ich mag PvP und Pve und dafür ist Guildwars und WoW perfekt für mich und ich hab es auch nie als schlecht bezeichnet aber im moment ist warhammer noch nicht sfür mich ich wart bis sich im Pve noch was tut es ist nur ein computerspiel man muss es ja nicht dauer zocken man kann auch später noch mal rein schaun.



und es gibt einige andere posts mit dem gleichen beigeschmack in diesem thread und in _diesem_ thread
(ps. diese soll in "keinster" weise als "flame" ankommen sondern es ist einfach ein falsch verstandenes spielprinzip [bsp. ich kaufe einen "FPshooter" uniformiert und denke sinn dabei sei es nur drin rumzuspringen wie in einem "Jump´n´Run" wird nunmal keinen spass haben,so boese es auch klingt])

hierbei zitiere ich als antwort,ebenso aus diesem thread



> Nein ist es auch nicht, weil PVE nie die Prio bei WAR haben wird, was von Anfang an bekannt sein sollte. .


----------



## Damatar (30. Oktober 2008)

ich hab war mit so garkeiner erwartung angespielt da ich wow net aufgeben wollt da ich so viel zeit und soviel chars da hab, hab ich mich wiederwillig den drang der kumpels gebeugt und das auch mall angespielt, endergebnis ich spiel beides , hab bei war ne gilde gefunden (oder bin eher geninjat worden^^) und hab es sogar shcon zum officier geschaft, hab fun mit der gilde und freu mich auf die ersten gildeninternnen burg eroberungen und besonders auf die stadt raids in endconent^^ klar war hat bugs die hat wow auch gehabt oder hat sie ab und an noch immer normal ( ich erinnere mich an den ewig lang andauernden grafik bug  wo die ork schultern so klein wie die der gnome waren .... das war ätzend) und die tatsache das war jetzt schon mit events aufwartet und die noch inicht  einegfückten sachen reinbringt spricht für sie , das eht sogar schneller als bei wow,  da ich in wow mindererfolgreich vp gespielt hab und durch die rl friend gilde mitraids nicht wirklich was zu machen war , hab ich nach war ne entscheidung getroffen, war=pvp. warvraft==pve bzw ini raids. und es klapt soweit ganz gut .


----------



## Evereve (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mir WAR bisher nicht geholt (obwohl es mich sehr reizt), da ich mit AOC sehr auf die Nase gefallen bin und daher erst mal die ersten Feedbacks abwarten wollte. 

Das schlimmste an AOC war für mich, dass man auf Maxlvl angekommen erst mal Däumchen gedreht hat. Sei es weil man keine Raidgruppen fand, die Instanzen verbuggt waren oder schlicht auf vielen Servern kein PVP stattgefunden hat. So haben sehr viele wieder aufgehört oder sich nur mit Twinken beschäftigt. 
Daher würde mich interessieren, wie ihr WAR da einschätzt. 
Bietet das Spiel eurer Meinung nach eine langfristige Beschäftigung (soweit man das jetzt schon einschätzen kann)? Gibts auch auf dem Maxlvl noch genug zu tun oder langweilt man sich da auch binnen kurzer Zeit? Dass War keinen allzugroßen PVE content hat, ist mir dabei klar. 

Wäre sehr nett wenn jmd dazu etwas sagen könnte, denn die Langzeitmotivation ist ein sehr wichtiger Faktor für mich bei einem MMO.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn viele es nicht mögen, aber ich habe Wow von Release bis heute gespielt und die Tatsache, dass immer irgendwas zu tun war, hat mir dort sehr gefalllen.


----------



## Arpalond (30. Oktober 2008)

Zu tun gibts bestimmt genug. Burgen einnehmen und Stadte raiden. Man muß nur bedenken, es ist großteils auf PvP ausgelegt. Also wenn du das magst hast genug zu tun. Interressant wirds erst richtig im high lvl Bereich.

Ich persönlich hab WAR nur für PvP.Für Rp spiel ich SWG und PvE DAoC.
Aber ich persönlich mag WAR und kann es für Leute die PvP mögen nur bekräftigen zu kaufen.


----------



## Rehhaile (30. Oktober 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Ich habe mir WAR bisher nicht geholt (obwohl es mich sehr reizt), da ich mit AOC sehr auf die Nase gefallen bin und daher erst mal die ersten Feedbacks abwarten wollte.
> 
> Das schlimmste an AOC war für mich, dass man auf Maxlvl angekommen erst mal Däumchen gedreht hat. Sei es weil man keine Raidgruppen fand, die Instanzen verbuggt waren oder schlicht auf vielen Servern kein PVP stattgefunden hat. So haben sehr viele wieder aufgehört oder sich nur mit Twinken beschäftigt.
> Daher würde mich interessieren, wie ihr WAR da einschätzt.
> ...




Naja, ein bis zwei Monate Spielspaß wirst du haben, je nach deinem Spielinteresse. Wenn du pve magst, wohl bis du dich auf 40 gequält hast, dann kannst dir ein neues Spiel kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wenn du als Gelegenheitsspieler an zwei bis drei Abenden in der Woche ein bissel zergen willst wird es dir zwei Monate lang gefallen. Such dir aber einen Server mit Warteschlange, sonst vergeht dir das Spiel noch vor dem Ablauf deines Freimonats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkasi (30. Oktober 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Das Negative bei WAR:
> - kaum Bedeutung des open-RvR
> - es gibt im Schnitt mehr RP und EP durch Szenarien, als durch einfaches open RvR
> - Klassen-, bzw Fraktionsbalancing, mangelhaft
> ...



Ganz ehrlich, keine Hexenkriegerin haut einen wirklich guten Tank um. Ja, sie hat ein paar Schläge, die die Rüstung ignorieren, auch einen Selbstbuff, bei dem das 7 Sekunden lang für alle Attacken gilt (60s CD), aber ein guter Tank weiß das auch und kann sich dagegen wehren. Klar, wenn man nur wie ein irrer Stärke hochschraubt, dann hat man in so einer Situation ein Problem.
Was den Feuermagier anbelangt, der ballert sich spätestens mit dem 10 Zauber selbst die Rübe weg, wenn noch wer auf die Idee kommt, ihn anzugreifen, dann glaube ich das mit der geringen Heilung mal überhaupt nicht.

Gerade die Balance der Klassen finde ich gut gelungen, übermächtig erscheinen nur die Feuermagier, aber das auch nur deshalb, weil es soviele davon gibt.



> Das Spiel verlagerte sich also in die Szenarien, da im open RvR nicht viel zu holen war. Eroberte unsere Gilde ein Keep, war es wenige Stunden später schon wieder weg, da niemand einen Sinn darin sah dies auch zu halten - es brachte schließlich weder RP noch EP, sondern kostete nur einen Haufen Gold pro Stunde.



Ein Keep bringt finde ich einiges, die Gilde levelt dadurch schneller und wer mal auf die Idee kommt und ein Keep nicht kurz vorm Schlafengehen zu raiden sondern am frühen Abend, der bekommt nachher jede Menge Ruf bei der Verteidigung. Wer ein Keep einnimmt und danach schlafen geht, hat natürlich nichts davon, dass kann aber nicht wirklich überraschend sein.



> Das ausgesuchte Szenario unseres Servers (ist es wohl auf allen Servern) war die Schlangen-Passage. Seit nun 5 Wochen mache ich also kaum mehr etwas anderes als dieses, recht dröges, Szenario zu spielen. Zwischendurch habe ich zwar auch einen zweiten Char in den T4 Bereich gebracht, doch dies macht das Spiel nicht besser, zeigt mir jedoch immer öfter auf welche eklatanten Mängel es hat. Mittlerweile kenne ich jeden Stein per Vornamen und gebe zu: ich habe die Schnauze voll!
> Sei es jedoch nur dieses Szenario, dass mich daran hindert ins Spiel einzuloggen, würde ich einfach etwas anderes machen. Es gibt jedoch nichts anderes zu tun! Die PQs öden nach dem Xten mal gewaltig an, die Instanzen dauern zu lange und sind alles andere als spektakulär entwickelt und  ... naja, mehr gibt es um ehrlich zu nicht, da open-RvR quasi kaum bis gar nicht existiert. Vergeblich versucht man als Spieler der unterlegeneren Fraktion des Servers Leute zu finden ein Keep, ein paar Feldziele oder gar eine feindliche Stadt anzugreifen - versucht man es, trifft man auf nahezu das doppelte an Gegenwehr und ist damit unmittelbar zu scheitern verurteilt.



Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass man sich für eben jenes BG gar nicht anmelden muss?  Ich weiß schon, der "Join all" Button ist verführerisch, aber die paar Sekunden zusätzliche Zeit um ein paar BGs manuell auszuwählen, wird man wohl jedem zumuten können. Vorallem wenn man mit einer Gruppe unterwegs ist, kommt so ein anderes BG sehr schnell zu Stande, weil es mit Join all Knopferldrücker aufgefüllt wird.

Wenn du keine Mitspieler findest, such dir eine bessere Gilde oder Allianz. Das Kräfteungleichgewicht wird sich noch ändern, Spieler wechseln noch Fraktion oder Server, das dauert alles noch ein wenig. Außerdem wird im echten Endgame der Ruf eine größere Bedeutung haben. Die unterlegene Fraktion kann aber viel leichter Ruf farmen als die Überlegene, vorallem wenn man mal auf den abartigen Gedanken kommt, sich extern (z.B. hier auf Buffed) die Namen von ein paar Gildenleadern zu organisieren und mit denen ein wenig koordiniert vorgeht.



> Als Beispiel: Meine Gildenstammgruppe für die Szenarien besteht derzeit aus zwei Heilern, 3 Feuermagiern und einem Eisenbrecher. Kaum ein Gegner hat auch nur den Hauch einer Chance dagegen. Entweder steht er im Root, bekommt einen Knockdown oder einen Kick. Das ist lächerlich! Ich fühle mich hier schlicht unterfordert. Es hat wirklich überhaupt nichts mit spielerischen Fähigkeiten zu tun hier eine gute Show abzuliefern.



Das liegt nicht an den Klassen sondern daran, dass ihr zusammenspielt, vermutlich auch über TS. Da den Chat keine Sau liest, macht jeder im BG was wer will oder was er für sinnvoll erachtet. Kleine Geschichte dazu:
Talabec Damm, der Feind hat das Fass und rennt zum Abgabepunkt. Wir stellen schnell eine dürftige Verteidigung auf und hoffen auf Verstärkung vom Friedhof. Der Fässchenträger stirbt, aber der Kampf geht noch weiter. Inzwischen hebt ein neu auferstandener Heiler von meiner Gruppe das Fässchen in der Mitte auf, also kommt der Befehl den Gegner nicht zu killen (weil die sonst viel zu nah beim Abgabepunkt spawnen) sondern auf niedrigen HP zu halten und erst am Ende alle umnieten. Schreib mal im Chat, dass die Leute doch so nett sein sollen und für 1-2 Minuten auf Kills verzichten sollen. Vergiß es, da denkt keiner mit.
Stammgruppen sind immer viel stärker als hirnlos agierende Einzelspieler. Würdet ihr mal auf eine kompetente Stammgruppe treffen, zerfetzt die euer lächerliches Gruppensetup - was bitte willst du mit 3 Feuermagieren? 3-4 DDs nehmen einen davon in den Foccus, euere beiden Heiler brauchen alles was sie haben, um den am Leben zu erhalten und der Rest von geht auf die Angreifer, egal ob per Kick oder sonstwas. Dann kommt eine kleine Hexe aus dem Stealth haut die beiden anderen Feuermagier nahezu instant um und deine Gruppe wird in den Boden gestampft. Wer sich auf Feuermagier als DDs verläßt, der hat noch nie gegen einen vernünftigen Gegner gespielt. Randomspinner abfarmen kann man auch mit 6 Runenpriestern, wenn die zusammenspielen!


----------



## Ellrock (30. Oktober 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Wäre sehr nett wenn jmd dazu etwas sagen könnte, denn die Langzeitmotivation ist ein sehr wichtiger Faktor für mich bei einem MMO.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja - was ist Langzeitmotivation. Ich habe daoc 5 Jahre gespielt - allerdings immer mit kleinen Unterbrechungen. Ich denke - dass ich war ohne Problem ein Jahr spielen kann im jetzigen Releasestand. 

Da an dem Spiel noch gearbeitet wird und auch ein Finetuning notwendig ist und zudem Hdro und Wow quais einen Content-Nachschiebe-Rhythmus von 3-4 Monaten auf dem Markt  eingeführt haben, lasse ich mich überraschen was da noch kommt. Mythic wird diesen Rhythmus auch einhalten. Mann sieht das schon daran, wie schnell sie melden,  die fehlenen vier Klassen nachzuschieben. Die anderen Hauptstädte mit ihren Quests werden noch kommen.

Für DAOC sind sechs Addons rausgekommen und die Hälfte war direkt als Contentpatche kostenlos. Also laß dich von war überraschen, was da noch kommt.  Ich bin selber gespannt darauf.

Twinken ist für mich persönlich nie wirklich eine Option gewesen. Pro Spiel spiele ich mit maximal 2 Chars. Den Rest lösche ich nach dem Testen wieder. Sonst verliert man sich im Twinken.


----------



## Worlok (30. Oktober 2008)

man sollte den Spiel die faire Chance geben das es verdient 
jeder fängt klein an und der einstieg war doch so gesehen super

in W.A.R gibt es viele anlaufstellen warum es sich lohnt zu spielen


----------



## Evereve (30. Oktober 2008)

Rehhaile schrieb:


> Naja, ein bis zwei Monate Spielspaß wirst du haben, je nach deinem Spielinteresse. Wenn du pve magst, wohl bis du dich auf 40 gequält hast, dann kannst dir ein neues Spiel kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das sind ja tolle Aussichten.... ne dann lass ich das mal wohl lieber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin zwar in Bezug auf WAR eher am PVP interessiert, aber ich spiele deutlich mehr als zwei Abende pro Woche. Und was ich da jetzt lese....deja vue...sieht für mich genau nach meinen Erfahrungen mit AOC aus.
Für zwei Monate Spielspaß brauch ich kein MMO, da tuts ein Offlinespiel auch


----------



## Katharsis666 (30. Oktober 2008)

Also mir machts momentan tierisch Spass, liegt vllt daran, dass ich nicht wie viele möglichst schnell 40 werden will sondern ich geniesse es und les mir auch die teils sehr spannenden Questlines durch(für mich ist bei einem MMO der Weg das Ziel, auch ein WoW wird auf lvl 70 verdammt schnell langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei ich im endgame 1000mal lieber Burgen erobere als zum xten mal Boss X eins auf die Nase zu hauen um an meine neuen PewPew Schultern zu kommen). Auch der Wälzer ist für mich sehr motvieren, so dass ich die ganzen Map erkundet haben will, hatte ich bei keinem MMO bisher. Was RvR angeht, auf unserem Server wird ständig irgendwo was angegrifen, aber ich denke die meisten wollen einfach 40 werden durch SCs und dan Keeps raiden. Mich nervt atm nur, dass nur Schlangenpassage aufgeht, habe bis jetzt im t4 nur dieses SC gesehn -.-, dass liegt klar auch bei der Spielerschaft die nur ans fix auf 40 kommen denkt. Irgendwie hat sich die MMO Community verdammt verändert in den letzten Jahren, leider nicht wirklich positiv...


----------



## QMaster30 (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich bitte die Leute, die sagen man solle noch warten, denn wir sind ja erst am Anfang, folgendes zu beachten. Jeder von uns zahlt eine Abogebühr jeden Monat und erwartet dafür ein Produkt, welches ihm normalerweise 100% gefällt. ( bei jedem anderen Produkt machen wir dies so). Daher erwarte ich dies auch von einem Onlinespiel. Wenn wir ein Auto kaufen und es hat Macken, entschuldigen wir dies auch nicht mit: Ist doch ne neue Marke, da wird noch. Daher verstehe ich jeden, der mit spielen aufhört, weil es einige Punkte gibt, die nicht gefallen. Jedoch hoffe und wünsche ich den War-Machern, dass viele Leute zur Stange halten und somit die Weiterentwicklung unterstützen. 
Meine persönlichen Erwartungen wurden in Punkto Performance und Abwechslung im Spiel leider nicht erfüllt.


----------



## Petera (30. Oktober 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Das sind ja tolle Aussichten.... ne dann lass ich das mal wohl lieber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es ist dein Pech, wenn du jede Lüge glaubst, die dir vorgesetzt wird. Im Gegensatz zu AOC existiert genug Kontent um dich weit über die 40 hinaus zu beschäftigen, nicht zu unterhalten, wenn dir der Unterschied bewusst ist. Das Problem im Moment ist, das die Fraktionen ungleichmäßig besetzt sind und nicht alle Ordnungsspieler damit klar kommen, ständig von einer zahlenmäßig überlegene Gegnerschar überrollt zu werden. Szenarien sind deshalb übermäßig beliebt und leider auch immer die gleichen. Doch ist da Abhilfe in Sicht, doch wirklich helfen wird nur ein Umdenken der Community. Was nützt mir der "stylistische" Charakter wenn niemand mit mir spielen will ?

Grüße

Petera


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Oktober 2008)

In JEDEM Spieleforum gibt es IMMER jemanden, der Games mit Autos vergleicht. Und idR. kommt zehn Minuten einer, nimmt das Spiel in Schutz und bezeichnet sich selbst als Programmierer oder sogar Spieledesigner und diskutiert darüber, wie schwierig es heutzutage doch ist, Spiele überhaupt halbwegs fertig und funktionierend auf den Markt zu bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was unter'm Strich zählt, ist nur die Kohle. Wenn genug Leute ein Spiel kaufen, ist es vollkommen egal, wie "fertig" es letztendlich ist oder nicht, wenn man sie wenigstens irgendwie bei der Stange halten kann. Es gibt schöne, "fertige" Spiele, die aber keine Sau zocken will.


----------



## Derrty (30. Oktober 2008)

QMaster30 schrieb:


> Ich bitte die Leute, die sagen man solle noch warten, denn wir sind ja erst am Anfang, folgendes zu beachten. Jeder von uns zahlt eine Abogebühr jeden Monat und erwartet dafür ein Produkt, welches ihm normalerweise 100% gefällt. ( bei jedem anderen Produkt machen wir dies so). Daher erwarte ich dies auch von einem Onlinespiel. Wenn wir ein Auto kaufen und es hat Macken, entschuldigen wir dies auch nicht mit: Ist doch ne neue Marke, da wird noch. Daher verstehe ich jeden, der mit spielen aufhört, weil es einige Punkte gibt, die nicht gefallen. Jedoch hoffe und wünsche ich den War-Machern, dass viele Leute zur Stange halten und somit die Weiterentwicklung unterstützen.
> Meine persönlichen Erwartungen wurden in Punkto Performance und Abwechslung im Spiel leider nicht erfüllt.



Du Kannst kein Serianauto mit ein neuen MMO vergleichen^^
Eher ein quasi "Serien-Prototyp" Das hat auch macken, die Serien die danach rauskommen sind jedoch verbessert.

DU kannst von einem Neuen Spiel das so riesig und vielseitig ist wie MMO's nicht erwarten das sie so rauskommen wie nach knapp mehrere Jahre entwicklungszeit!


----------



## Skarth (30. Oktober 2008)

Xenrus schrieb:


> Leute die mit WAR angefangen haben und dann wieder zu WoW sind, haben noch nie ein MMO von Anfang an gespielt. Klar is WoW WAR einiges voraus, jedoch läuft WOW auch schon seit mehr als 3 Jahren und hatte auch schon 1 addon, bald sinds 2.



Das ist einfach falsch. Ich habe mit WOW in der Closed Beta gespielt und es dann mit Realse durchgehend gespielt. Eine Pause von 6 Monaten habe ich eingelegt als der Schurke auf 70 war und nichts mehr aus Kara brauchte. Der Raidaufwand wurde einfach zu hoch und es hat mitm Zeitfaktor nimmer gepasst.

Ich habe also sehr wohl World of Warcraft von Anbeginn gespielt und habe die Entwicklung miterlebt. Von der Telia-zu-hoher-Ping-Zeit bis hin zu den völlig überzogenen Wartungsarbeiten. Never play on Patchday war damals eine Faustregel!

Warhammer online hat sich selbst zuviel aufgehalst. Zuviel wurde für den Start versprochen. Was wurde getan? Es wurde gestrichen und dass nicht schlecht. Klar, die Klassen kommen ja jetzt nach, aber hey, sagt das doch gleich. "Wir bringen paar Monate nach Realse einen Patch wo das is drin ist" und nicht "Oh, uns ist aufgefallen, das, was wir euch angekündigt haben, schaffen wir nicht, wir wollen schon jetzt eure Kohle"

Warhammer hatte einfach Glück durch Age of Conan. Denn das Spiel hält bis heute (?) nicht genau das was angekündigt wurde. Das Spiel macht Spaß, keine Frage und es wird wachsen und sehe dabei auch sehr gerne zu. Denn wenn mich das Addon zu WOW komischerweise doch nerven sollte, freue ich mich auf Warhammer. Dann reaktiviere ich den Account gerne, denn dann wird aus dem Keimling mit Sicherheit eine schon sprießende Blume sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelthoras (30. Oktober 2008)

QMaster30 schrieb:


> Ich bitte die Leute, die sagen man solle noch warten, denn wir sind ja erst am Anfang, folgendes zu beachten.



Vor allem, da Mythic eigentlich auch garnicht "am Anfang" ist; die machen das - *genau das* - schon seit Ende 2001. Sprich: alles, was die jetzt Grundlegendes vergurken, vergurken sie trotz geballter 7 Jahre MMO-RvR-Erfahrung. Warum sollte man ihnen auch nur ansatzweise verzeihen, dass sie dieselben Fehler, die ihnen schon einmal auf die Füsse gefallen sind, jetzt ein zweites Mal begehen? Selbes gilt für GOA! Ich sehe da immer schwarz, weil ich das Gefühl bekomme, dass hier eine wohlmeinende Fangemeinschaft frohen Mutes Anfangsmacken hinnimmt in der Hoffnung, dass es ja bei jedem MMO-Start bisher mehr oder weniger Probleme gegeben hat, die dann die Hersteller trotzdem in den Griff bekamen. Nur ist es eben bei Mythic und GOA wohl so, dass sie es in den letzten Jahren nicht geschafft haben - warum sollte ich also davon ausgehen, dass sie es JETZT innerhalb weniger Wochen/Monate auf einmal doch packen? Vor allem, wenn sie in _Jahren_ scheinbar wenig gelernt haben? Sowas stimmt mich traurig, wegen des Spiels und wegen der Spieler, die den Vertrauensvorschuß leisten.

Hoffentlich geht der Schuß nicht nach hinten los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Vandergroth (30. Oktober 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> Schreibt doch mal was eure Erwartungen an WAR waren und ob sie erfüllt wurden und wen nicht warum!



Mit Ausnahme der zu Beginn des Spiels fehlenden Hauptstädte und Klassen (und der PvP Balance zwischen Ordnung und Zerstörung) wurden alle meine Erwartungen vollends erfüllt.

Die Levelphase ist nervig, aber nur, wenn man kaum zum PvP spielen in Szenarios kommt, oder dort einfach von der Ordnung abgefarmt wird. Mit meinem Main wars echt anstrengend die 40 zu erreichen aber meine Twinks sind schneller auf recht gute Level gestiegen, weil das Spiel immer wieder hier und da kleinere Verbesserungen erhält, die es angenehmer machen Charaktäre zu leveln.

Das PvP-genre ist meiner Meinung nach revolutioniert worden! Auch wenn ich die Gebietskontrolle bei weitem nicht verstehe und auch keinen Plan habe, warum die Gebietskontrolle sinkt, wenn ich in dem entsprechenden Gebiet unterwegs bin, ist dieses Feature mit unendlichem Potential gespickt. Habe auch meinem Server noch nicht erlebt, daß eine Seite wirklich einen ernstzunehmenden Angriff auf Gebiete hätte durchführen können. Da steckt noch viel dahinter, wenn ich mir überlege, daß es bereits server gibt, auf denen die Hauptstädte schon gefallen sind. GZ dazu an dieser Stelle.

Der PvE Content ist im Vergleich zu WoW unendlich! Ich habe 4 Jahre WoW hinter mir und jeweils 2 Phasen von gut 3-4 Monaten, in denen ich nicht mehr gespielt habe, weil es einfach nichts mehr zu tun gab. Hat man erstmal alle Fraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig und jedes Raiddungeon gesehen ist Schluß mit lustig. Das ist der "Content" PvP und dazu sag ich nur Alterac! Wer weiß, was ich meine, wird sich jetzt die Hand vor die Stirn schlagen und sich erneut fragen: Warum Blizz, habt ihr dieses BG nicht a) so gelassen, wie es implementiert wurde und b) warum wurden statt Gebietsveränderungenen einfach die Spielregeln geändert?
Der Wälzer des Wissens hat immenses Potential und ich versuche täglich meine Einträge zu erweitern. Mitlerweile habe ich über 1500 Einträge freigeschaltet (mit meinem Main) und es ist noch kein Ende in Sicht.

Wenn wir schon beim Wälzer sind:
Titel! Titel, Titel, Titel! Da hab ich mitlerweile eine Auswahl aus 81! Und auch hier kein Ende in Sicht.

Ich freu mich schon auf die Dinge, die es leider nicht in den Headstart oder den Release geschafft haben: Die fehlenden Klassen, Gildenhäuser, Standartentrophäen und all die Patches und Hotfixes, die die Fehler beheben, die "schade" sind. Als Beispiel die erste Trophäe beim Chaos, die einfach nicht angezeigt wird. Dann noch ein bisschen Ballance zwischen Ordnung und Zerstörung, was die Klassen betrifft und dann bin ich erstmal vollkommen zufrieden, vor allem, wenn ich jetzt sehe, daß innerhalb von 1 Monat zwei Events stattfinden sollen, die sich schonmal echt interessant auf einigen Seiten nachlesen lassen. (Vor allem der Stahl und Eisen! Event rockt ja mal voll - und führt kein neues kostenpflichtiges Addon ein!)

2 Daumen hoch für WAR!


----------



## Kelthoras (30. Oktober 2008)

Skarth schrieb:


> Ich habe also sehr wohl World of Warcraft von Anbeginn gespielt und habe die Entwicklung miterlebt. Von der Telia-zu-hoher-Ping-Zeit bis hin zu den völlig überzogenen Wartungsarbeiten. Never play on Patchday war damals eine Faustregel!



Die Monate der regelmäßigen Netzverstopfungen war ein leidiges Problem der armen Telekom&Reseller-Kunden! Ich hatte dank Nischenanbieter während der gesamten Zeit, während die allermeisten anderen über schlimme Lags und Verbindungsabbrüche schimpften, eine durchgehend freie und funktionierende Leitung zum Spiel. Da konnte Blizzard damals nun wirklich nix für - und zumindest ist es dem Genreprimus zu verdanken, dass wir heute auch andere MMOs wie WAR o.ä. in den Abendstunden weit lagfreier spielen können, da inzwischen die Netzinfrastruktur es hergibt.

Und überzogene Wartungsarbeiten sind ärgerlich, gibt es aber dann und wann in jedem Spiel. Alle paar Monate mal einen schlimmen Patchday oder ein paar schlimme Patchtage? Ich kann damit umgehen, sie gehören inzwischen zur MMO-Realität. Und sie sind mir derzeit noch lieber als noch Zeiten, in denen man zwar in völliger Abwesenheit von regelmäßigen Wartungsarbeiten und größeren Patchtagen durchgängig in MMOs spielen konnte, aber bei dem einen oder anderen Vertreter gerne auch mal 3-Wochen-Rollbacks aufgrund von Serverfehlern stattfanden, oder - in einem besonders schweren Fall - das Erspielte eines dreiviertel Jahres mit einem Serverausfall mitsamt Backup komplett über den Jordan ging. Da sind heutige MMO-Serverhoster wie Telia oder GOA wenigstens einheitlich professionell, Gott sei Dank.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und sowas braucht nun 'mal sehr sorgfältige Wartung, da nehme ich ein paar Stunden im Monat in Kauf. Und letztendlich ist es kein Kriterium, wo ein MMO anders/besser ist als das andere.


----------



## Yoll (30. Oktober 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Ich werde mir WAR noch 2-3 Wochen genau anschauen, auf Stellungnahmen, Anpassungen und Erweiterungen des Spielkonzepts warten. Sollte nichts sinniges kommen und weiterhin dieses Low-Gaming gefördert, ist WAR nicht mehr als ein erweitertes WoW-PvP ohne Bezug zur Spielwelt. Warsong-, Arathi- und Alteracspieler werden sich hier wohl fühlen. Der Rest schaut in die Röhre.
> In einem MMO möchte ich das Gefühl haben Teil eines SpielWELT zu sein, bei WAR bin ich derzeit Teil einer Szenariowarteschlange. Ich erwarte keine Perfektion, aber zumindest eine gewisse Vielfalt.
> 
> Jedem Spieler von WAR gönne ich jetzt und in Zukunft seinen Spaß, denn genau das soll er hier und auch in jedem anderen MMO haben.
> ...



Sehr schöner Text. Trifft es auch ziemlich gut. Ich kann die Sachlage im T4-Bereich zwar nicht beurteilen...aber wenn es wirklich so ist dann steht es noch schlimmer mit WAR als ich bisher dachte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Lari (30. Oktober 2008)

Man zwingt euch ja auch Szenarien zu spielen. Das open PvP ist eine Lüge und existiert eigentlich garnicht. Die PvE Instanzen gibts in Wirklichkeit auch nicht.
Nur Szenarien. *kopfschüttel*

Und Argumente wie "aber der einzigste Weg effektiv zu leveln sind Szenarien" könnt ihr euch sparen, ich spiele, was mir Spaß macht, und nicht, was am effektivsten ist. Da könnt ich auch einen Levelservice nutzen, nimmt mir dann die "Arbeit" ja ab.


----------



## clickrush (30. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Man zwingt euch ja auch Szenarien zu spielen. Das open PvP ist eine Lüge und existiert eigentlich garnicht. Die PvE Instanzen gibts in Wirklichkeit auch nicht.
> Nur Szenarien. *kopfschüttel*
> 
> Und Argumente wie "aber der einzigste Weg effektiv zu leveln sind Szenarien" könnt ihr euch sparen, ich spiele, was mir Spaß macht, und nicht, was am effektivsten ist. Da könnt ich auch einen Levelservice nutzen, nimmt mir dann die "Arbeit" ja ab.



Das open PvP soll eine Lüge sein? ich hoffe du möchtest hier nur etwas frust ablassen und leute wie mich nicht als lügner bezeichnen denn...

auf unserm server haben wir ca 3 mal die woche längere openpvp schlachten, die sich auch mal über Stunden hinwegziehen, da immer wieder eine seite zurückgeschlagen wird, und dann wo anders wieder neu sammelt usw.

doch ich muss anfügen ich spiel auf einem openrvr-rp server. da können in den t3 gebieten auch t4 leute mitmischen, was ich als vorteil anschaue (sonst wäre es vieleicht so lahm wie bei euch)

auf jeden fall kannst du auf die kommenden monate warten. spätestens wenn es eine anzahl 40er hat, wird den leuten auffallen dass sie die guten belohnungen nur im rvr bekommen und dann gehts auch bei euch heftig ab


----------



## Sorzzara (30. Oktober 2008)

Clickrush, der Sinn ironischer Falschargumentation scheint an dir spurlos vorübergegangen zu sein =)


----------



## Lari (30. Oktober 2008)

Ja, das war Ironie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man sollte mich und meine Meinung über WAR doch mittlerweile kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (30. Oktober 2008)

Lari wollte nur deutlich machen wie einige her denken. Es sind halt wirklich viele die sagen "Hey in Scenarios bekomme ich meinen Ruf sicher, warum also Open RvR"

Bei uns auf Helmgart steppt natürlich der Bär, doch irgenwie mögen die meisten noch kein Open RvR. Anscheinend sind viele von WoW immer noch BGs gewohnt.


----------



## clickrush (30. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ja, das war Ironie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



autsch wie ungeschickt von mir. ja hab mich auch etwas gewundert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skarth (30. Oktober 2008)

Kelthoras schrieb:


> Die Monate der regelmäßigen Netzverstopfungen war ein leidiges Problem der armen Telekom&Reseller-Kunden! Ich hatte dank Nischenanbieter während der gesamten Zeit, während die allermeisten anderen über schlimme Lags und Verbindungsabbrüche schimpften, eine durchgehend freie und funktionierende Leitung zum Spiel. Da konnte Blizzard damals nun wirklich nix für - und zumindest ist es dem Genreprimus zu verdanken, dass wir heute auch andere MMOs wie WAR o.ä. in den Abendstunden weit lagfreier spielen können, da inzwischen die Netzinfrastruktur es hergibt.
> 
> Und überzogene Wartungsarbeiten sind ärgerlich, gibt es aber dann und wann in jedem Spiel. Alle paar Monate mal einen schlimmen Patchday oder ein paar schlimme Patchtage? Ich kann damit umgehen, sie gehören inzwischen zur MMO-Realität. Und sie sind mir derzeit noch lieber als noch Zeiten, in denen man zwar in völliger Abwesenheit von regelmäßigen Wartungsarbeiten und größeren Patchtagen durchgängig in MMOs spielen konnte, aber bei dem einen oder anderen Vertreter gerne auch mal 3-Wochen-Rollbacks aufgrund von Serverfehlern stattfanden, oder - in einem besonders schweren Fall - das Erspielte eines dreiviertel Jahres mit einem Serverausfall mitsamt Backup komplett über den Jordan ging. Da sind heutige MMO-Serverhoster wie Telia oder GOA wenigstens einheitlich professionell, Gott sei Dank.
> 
> ...



Alles was ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen wollte war, zu belegen dass ich zu den Leuten gehöre die man mittlerweile bei Wow als alten Hasen bezeichnet. Ich kenne die Entwicklung eines MMOs und weiß dass Warhammer einfach ein halbes Jahr länger gebraucht hätte. Der Start war gut, keine Frage, aber schon jetzt das Spiel in den Himmel loben würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen. genauso wenig sage ich dass das Spiel kacke ist.

Wir sprechen uns in einem Jahr, zum Realse des dritten WOW Addon und dem zweiten zu Warhammer online.

DA werden sich die Lager dann spalten!


----------



## Lari (30. Oktober 2008)

Skarth schrieb:


> Wir sprechen uns in einem Jahr, zum Realse des dritten WOW Addon und dem zweiten zu Warhammer online.
> 
> DA werden sich die Lager dann spalten!


3. WoW-Addon frühstens 2010. Stand mal in einem Interview bei allvatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skarth (30. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> 3. WoW-Addon frühstens 2010. Stand mal in einem Interview bei allvatar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was bist du doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (30. Oktober 2008)

Skarth schrieb:


> Was bist du doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aaahhhh, ok, ich gebs zu, falsch verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wusste ja net, dass du damit isgesamt drei Zeitpunkte meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanibal (30. Oktober 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Darum geht es auch gar nicht. Mythic muss sich an *bestehenden* Konkurrenten im derzeitgigen Entwicklungsstand orientieren. Ich könnte auch anfügen wie gut Ultima Online zu Beginn lief - interessiert nur niemanden. Ich, als Spieler will doch eigentilch nur ein nettes Spiel und dort meinen Spaß haben. Habe ich das nicht, gehe ich eben wieder. Da interessiert mich auch nicht wie lange die noch brauchen damit ich eben meinen gewünschten Spaß habe.



danke endlich mal einer der das so sieht wie ich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




clickrush schrieb:


> Das open PvP soll eine Lüge sein? ich hoffe du möchtest hier nur etwas frust ablassen und leute wie mich nicht als lügner bezeichnen denn...
> 
> auf unserm server haben wir ca 3 mal die woche längere openpvp schlachten, die sich auch mal über Stunden hinwegziehen, da immer wieder eine seite zurückgeschlagen wird, und dann wo anders wieder neu sammelt usw.
> 
> ...



open pvp ja bin ich auch , aber t3 und t4 wie soll das gehen wenn man nicht mal ne gruppe zusamen bekommt  hmm da ist nur immer zerstöhrung , bei uns sind 75% die zerstöhrung spielen , und du spielst sicher auf einen server der so voll ist das man sich in ne warteschlage stellt und mal schnell tanken fahren kann was essen klo trinken baden und dan mal kurz reinzukommen dis das spiel dan abkackt . popen pvp ist auf vielen server so selten wie der phönix in wow


----------



## Sandmannn (30. Oktober 2008)

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich auch etwas mehr von War erwartet habe, was vielfalt angeht, aber insgesammt gefällt mir das spiel schon gut. Mit der Zeit wird sowiso noch besser, da bin ich mir sicher. Eigentlich habe ich garnicht so viel von Warhammer im Vorraus wissen wollen. Ich wollte mich mal überraschen lassen. xD


----------



## _WOW_Mdeath (31. Oktober 2008)

Oke, als erstes ich hab die ganzen beiträge nicht gelesen,...(also ka was die war-n00bs so schreiben)!
Aber ich sag mal MEINE meinung, und die ist einfach,..... jeder wo davor WoW gespielt hat der kommt auch mit sicherheit zurück,....weil WAR einfach der langweiligste scheiß ist was es gibt,...
es geht los bei der rüssi wo jeder 40ger (egal welche rasse) immer den gleichen schrott hat,...von abwechslung oder so keine spur!!! 
und dauernd nur PvP,....?? ihr könnt mir alle erzählen was ihr wollt,.......die inzen FEHLEN einfach bei WAR,.. 
scheiß random game wenn die blizz-server down sind,...xD
(ja ist ne tatsache, also stfu WAR geek´s) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (31. Oktober 2008)

_WOW_Mdeath schrieb:


> Oke, als erstes ich hab die ganzen beiträge nicht gelesen,...(also ka was die war-n00bs so schreiben)!
> Aber ich sag mal MEINE meinung, und die ist einfach,..... jeder wo davor WoW gespielt hat der kommt auch mit sicherheit zurück,....weil WAR einfach der langweiligste scheiß ist was es gibt,...
> es geht los bei der rüssi wo jeder 40ger (egal welche rasse) immer den gleichen schrott hat,...von abwechslung oder so keine spur!!!
> und dauernd nur PvP,....?? ihr könnt mir alle erzählen was ihr wollt,.......die inzen FEHLEN einfach bei WAR,..
> ...



OMG, it's a lolkid from World of Whinecraft!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Welch seltener und gern gesehener Gast in diesen unseren heiligen Hallen. Leider ohne +Int-Buff, scheint's. 
Sonst wäre aufgefallen, dass es mit der Vielfalt bei WoW noch weniger weit her ist - da laufen sogar alle mit der gleichen Skillung rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _WOW_Mdeath (31. Oktober 2008)

Allright,...wir reden ja von der skillung mein lieber,..???
Nicht etwa von der RÜSTUNG,...oder sonst was,...?
Aber ja genau des wollte ich provozieren,....paar WoW-Flamer, die 2 Std. Wack,...oh sorry ich mein WAR gezockt haben und nur nicht mehr beim Godfather sind weil mal für einen tag die server down waren??!!

ftw,...ich habs geschafft,...xD
ps. WAR sucks!!!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gumja (31. Oktober 2008)

_WOW_Mdeath schrieb:


> Allright,...wir reden ja von der skillung mein lieber,..???
> Nicht etwa von der RÜSTUNG,...oder sonst was,...?
> Aber ja genau des wollte ich provozieren,....paar WoW-Flamer, die 2 Std. Wack,...oh sorry ich mein WAR gezockt haben und nur nicht mehr beim Godfather sind weil mal für einen tag die server down waren??!!
> 
> ...


Musst du um die Uhrzeit nicht längst im Bett sein?


----------



## gagaimkopf (31. Oktober 2008)

WOW_Mdeath

Nach dem was du hier für einen Stuss von dir gibst schätz ich deinen IQ mal ca. auf 9-11 Jahre alt.

Anhand deines Bildes denke ich mal du bist so ca 20 Jahre alt, grob geschätzt.

Und was schliessen wir daraus?
Zu oft als Kind aufn Kopp gefallen wa?

Komm wieder wenn du vom Verhalten her dienem Alter entsprichst..
Denn das was du hier abziehst is einfach nur lächerlich..... Kindergartenniveau.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long Gaga

PS: Noch gar keinen Augenkrebs von deiner hübsch-bunt-Disco-Laserlightshow-blingbling-Rüstung in WoW?


----------



## Lari (31. Oktober 2008)

@ WoW-Futzi:
Du hast bestimmt kein WAR gespielt bzw. den Endcontent gesehen.
Rüstungen gibt es genug, wie war es denn zu Beginn von WoW? Wollte da nicht jeder Txyz equipped sein? Riesen Vielfalt, muss ich schon sagen. Aber es reicht ja auch, stört eigentlich die wenigsten.
Instanzen gibt es auch, sogar 24 Mann Raid-Encounter.

Da du keinen Plan hast: Hier hast du einen Schnuller, solltest du sinnvoller mit beschäftigt sein.


----------



## Arpalond (31. Oktober 2008)

Îch muß zugeben, langsam nerven mich diese aussagen. Wenn euch das Spiel nicht gefällt, dann geht zu dem Überspiel WoW und gebt ruhe.
Sowas von nervig. Wenns wehnigstens eine ordentliche Kritik ist und vor allem mal richtige Argumente. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDamatadore (31. Oktober 2008)

Arpalond schrieb:


> Îch muß zugeben, langsam nerven mich diese aussagen. Wenn euch das Spiel nicht gefällt, dann geht zu dem Überspiel WoW und gebt ruhe.
> Sowas von nervig. Wenns wehnigstens eine ordentliche Kritik ist und vor allem mal richtige Argumente.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wenn jemandem z.b. die Figuren nicht gefallen aber du dir Figuren super findest, wie soll dann jemand in aus seiner/deiner Sicht ordentliche Argumente schreiben?

Ordentliche Kritik vorzubringen ist eine Kunst und wenn jemand diese Kunst beherrscht, dann würde dies bedeuten, das er dich von der ordentlichen Kritik überzeugt.


----------



## Sandmannn (31. Oktober 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Wenn jemandem z.b. die Figuren nicht gefallen aber du dir Figuren super findest, wie soll dann jemand in aus seiner/deiner Sicht ordentliche Argumente schreiben?
> 
> Ordentliche Kritik vorzubringen ist eine Kunst und wenn jemand diese Kunst beherrscht, dann würde dies bedeuten, das er dich von der ordentlichen Kritik überzeugt.


 dennoch gibt es schon nen Thread über die einseitigkeit der Rüstungen von Warhammer Rüstungsthread


----------



## Arpalond (31. Oktober 2008)

Um nicht falsch zu verstehn.
Kritik finde ich ja ok. Wenn niemand etwas bemängeln würde, würde das Spiel nicht verbessert werden.Und es gibt noch genug zu machen.
Aber solche aussagen von WoWfutzis wie scheisse das Spiel nicht ist und wie Super WoW dagegen.
Das regt mich heut einfach auf (liegt auch bisl am schlafmangel).

Und ständig dieser vergleich. WoW ziehlt auf ne andere Ziehlgruppe an und WAR wird nie so viele Spieler wie WoW haben, aber ich bin mir sicher, Sie legens auch nicht darauf an.

Ich bin nur froh wenn diese Leute endlich weck sind.


----------



## Katharsis666 (31. Oktober 2008)

_WOW_Mdeath schrieb:


> und dauernd nur PvP,....?? ihr könnt mir alle erzählen was ihr wollt,.......die inzen FEHLEN einfach bei WAR,..
> scheiß random game wenn die blizz-server down sind,...xD
> (ja ist ne tatsache, also stfu WAR geek´s)
> 
> ...




Ich sag mal selber schuld! WAR ist ein RvR Game und das funktioniert als Endgame eigtl wunderbar zumindest hat es das für mich bei DaoC, Endgame PVE Raids wirste hoffentlich keine bei WAR finden, ich finde das würd einem solchen Spiel nicht gut tun. Das einzige grosse Problem das WAR atm hat ist das Fraktionsgleichgewicht, denke aber das wird sich in ein paar Wochen auch einpendeln. Also geh ma brav zurück zu lutsch King hier wirst du anscheinend nie glücklich werden.


----------



## Diola (31. Oktober 2008)

Selbst der TE klingt wie die Presse und der Hersteller.

So wenig Inhalt wie WAR mit dem ganzen Spiel würde Blizzard manchmal mit Contentpatchs einfügen.
Was habe ich erwartet? Abwechslung! 

Habe es nun endlich geschafft mich vom Toll-Quatschen zu befreien und bin wieder beim Alten gelandet. 
Nach objektiver Bestandsaufnahme im Nachhinein: War kurz und nervig, weil zuviel erwartet. Und ich habe sicher nicht die Hälfte von dem erwartet, was versprochen wurde, inklusive immage.

Ein Hersteller der sich lediglich in Foren linientreuer Publizisten äußert und nicht mal selbst eins betreibt! Ha!

NG Diola


----------



## Arpalond (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich persönlich hab genau das bekommen was ich erwartet habe.
Ein Spiel in dem ich ordentlich PvP betreiben kann.
Wenn ich Lust auf was anderes habe, Spiel ich DAoC für PvE oder SWG für RP.
(Hab auch lange WoW gespielt /seit anfang an immer wieder mal/ aber auf dauer konnt ichs nimma sehn).
Es ist ein Spiel für eigentlich reines RvR. Nicht mehr und nicht wehniger.


----------



## Trixter (31. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (31. Oktober 2008)

Was ich erwartet habe? Zuviel.


----------



## Robby1234 (31. Oktober 2008)

Dass mich beim Einloggen mehr erwartet als nur Gefarme bis der nächste Raid beginnt, zu dem ich sowieso keine Lust habe aber bei dem ich unbedingt dabei sein muss weil keine Heiler am Start sind ...

Erwartung erfüllt

Würden WoW Spieler ihren blinden Patriotismus gegenüber Blizzard mal verdrängen, würde WAR mehr Zulauf bekommen als jetzt schon.


----------



## KennyKiller (31. Oktober 2008)

Naja das einzigste was für mich noch fehlt, ist ne bessere Grafik, also: Grafikkpatch rausbringen


----------



## Yoll (31. Oktober 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> Naja das einzigste was für mich noch fehlt, ist ne bessere Grafik, also: Grafikkpatch rausbringen



Ja, bitte noch mehr lags und ruckelorgien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dhar`Leth (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollte mir eigentlich keinen Account machen bei buffed aber langsam bin ich an so einem Punkt wo ich Kopfschmerzen bekomme.

Mal zu dem sachen ``W.A.R bessere Grafik`` manche meinten die Grafik wäre schlechter als in WoW, totaler quatsch die Grafik ist genauso gut wie in WoW NUR das in WoW mehr bunte Farben sind alles etwas kurviger etc. In WAR ist alles scharfkantiker. Nebenbei gesagt was heult ihr über die Grafik? AoC ist zum teil das beste Beispiel nicht jeder hat einen 2000Euro-Rechner im zimmer stehen.

Viele sagten hier die BG`s sind das gleiche wie in WoW und die Klassen wären scheiße. Ahja ich sage dazu nur die BG`s sind nebensache in W.A.R. den worauf es ankommt ist Open RVR und dazu gehören die BG`s nicht. Und die Klassen lassen sich mal um einiges geiler spielen wie in WoW. Ein guter Spieler in WoW mit der richtigen Skillung + Ausrüstung schlagt 2mal auf einen Feind und der fällt um. Sry aber da könnte ich genauso gut Call of Duty 4 zocken das ist für mich kein PvP wo man alleine alles übern haufen schlägt.

Ach zu den Posts wo meinten die Rüstungen wären einseitig etc sag mal kennt ihr WARHAMMER überhaupt? Games Workshop gibt vor wie die Rüstungen aussehen sollen und jeder der Warhammer zockt egal ob Fantasy oder 40k weis wie geil die Rüstungen später aussehen.


Normal wollte ich zu WoW garnichts sagen...Ich habe 3-4 Jahre WoW gezockt habe erst meinen Großmarschal gemacht und dann PVE gemacht. Der Kundensupport von WoW ist mehr als nur schlecht das ist unterste Schublade.

Am besten ist es mal euch zu informieren einfach mal Games Workshop in google eingeben. Aber einfach schreiben das ist scheiße und das wäre mies und dabei keine Ahnung haben...


----------



## _WOW_Mdeath (1. November 2008)

Ach ich find des ja geil wie ich hier die leute (die nichts in wow erreicht haben), zum schlechten argumentiern bring,..!!!
nr. 1 ich scheiß auf die grafik,...wenn ich gute grafik will dann spiel ich AoC,....
nr.2 wenn ich lust auf pvp hab dann geh ich in WOW in BG oder warte auf die neue erweiterung,....aber ich denk da habt ihr ja des neue pvp noch nie gesehen,..!!!
nr.3 ja des ist doch des schöne, wenn jeder die selbe skillung hat, dann kommt es nunmal drauf an wer die bessere geduld zum farmen hat, und seine klasse am besten versteht damit man sich ein ordentliches eq und ehre erabeitet,...
nr.4 ich hab alle der erwähnten speile auf dem pc,..aoc, war und wow, und ich finde einfach das des KOMPLETTESTE game wow ist,...
da hat jeder was er will pvp, pve, rp, farmen,...
nr.5 gibt blizzard nicht entschädigung für ne scheiß woche,..? ach ich glaub ja schon, und was macht goa dagegen, seit 18.september läuft des spiel nicht flüssig,...(zumindest bei einer hälfte der acc),...aber mal gratis tage,...lol warum denn auch!!!
und glaubt mir ich poste nur in euren forum weil ich nie wieder nur nen gedanken daran verschwende jemals wieder war zu zocken,..
und wartet ab wie eure gilden am 13.nov auseinander brechen,...
also schönen abend wünscht euch euer 9-11 jähriges kiddie was aber dennoch aussieht wie 20 (grob geschätzt 21),...muss jetzt wieder farmen gehen, man hat ja sonst nichts zu tun,.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shezar! (1. November 2008)

Na der Mdeath hat natürlich den Masterplan, ist hier um zu provozieren und die Produktivität ein wenig unter den Teppich zu kehren.
LOVE IT

Ich liebe es, wie ich leute die in ihrem Leben nur ein einziges MMO gespielt haben und nun meinen sie hätten DEN MASTERPLAN, zum Unsinn posten bringen kann.
Oh ich bin ja so geil mit meinem lieblingsspiel.

Geh farmen aber tu es leise... Du hast das Recht zu schweigen, nutze es.


----------



## boogay (1. November 2008)

_WOW_Mdeath schrieb:


> nr.3 ja des ist doch des schöne, wenn jeder die selbe skillung hat, dann kommt es nunmal drauf an wer die bessere geduld zum farmen hat, und seine klasse am besten versteht damit man sich ein ordentliches eq und ehre erabeitet,...
> nr.4 ich hab alle der erwähnten speile auf dem pc,..aoc, war und wow, und ich finde einfach das des KOMPLETTESTE game wow ist,...
> da hat jeder was er will pvp, pve, rp, farmen,...
> nr.5 gibt blizzard nicht entschädigung für ne scheiß woche,..? ach ich glaub ja schon, und was macht goa dagegen, seit 18.september läuft des spiel nicht flüssig,...(zumindest bei einer hälfte der acc),...aber mal gratis tage,...lol warum denn auch!!!
> ...



Woooooot? Ich glaube du hast dir zwei mal selbst in's Bein geschossen.
1. WoW ist seit 4Jahren auf dem Markt und hat dadurch einen groben Vorsprung, was Serverwartungen und ähnliche Dinge angeht, die die Spieler zufrieden stimmen sollen!!....
2. Jeder dieselbe Skillung = schön und dann deine Schlussfolgerung, dass es dann auf Geduld zum farmen ankommt!? Wie bitte!? Sowas dämliches habe ich ja noch nie gehört. Wenn dann hieß es immer "ich hab mehr skill du boon" aber das ist ja mal das Geilste überhaupt.
3. Das mit dem flüssig laufen ist ja wohl naja...gut man hat halt manchmal CTDs aber wirklich schlimm find' ich das jetzt nicht...manchmal halt ein bisschen nervig, aber man startet das Spiel neu und alles paletti.
4. Bitte!! Bitte!! Bitte tu uns wirklich den Gefallen und poste nie wieder hier in diesem Forum! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
5. Ich warte auf den 13.November und dann werden wir ja immer noch sehen was los ist aber die, die dort hingehen, sollen auch dahin gehen... warum auch nicht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
6. Wenn du das Farmen an sich als sinnvollen und tollen Spieleinhalt empfindest dann bist du ja bei WoW genau richtig! Also bleib' dort und lass unsinnige Comments über WaR bleiben, weil weiter als lvl 10 scheinst ja nicht gekommen zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: Und naja, nochwas zum RP... da kann man ja manchmal wirklich nicht von sprechen. Wenn ich RP will, geh ich zu Lotro.


----------



## Rickrolled (1. November 2008)

_WOW_Mdeath schrieb:


> Ach ich find des ja geil wie ich hier die leute (die nichts in wow erreicht haben), zum schlechten argumentiern bring,..!!!
> nr. 1 ich scheiß auf die grafik,...wenn ich gute grafik will dann spiel ich AoC,....
> nr.2 wenn ich lust auf pvp hab dann geh ich in WOW in BG oder warte auf die neue erweiterung,....aber ich denk da habt ihr ja des neue pvp noch nie gesehen,..!!!
> nr.3 ja des ist doch des schöne, wenn jeder die selbe skillung hat, dann kommt es nunmal drauf an wer die bessere geduld zum farmen hat, und seine klasse am besten versteht damit man sich ein ordentliches eq und ehre erabeitet,...
> ...



Danke das du mir die Zeit versüsst, während ich Kessel farme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wohin gehst du wenn du epische keepschlachten, Hauptstädte erobern willst, ein Game mit sehr geilen Gameplay und Taktischetiefe haben willst?
gepaart mit Item-Spirale wo dein WehohWeh auch drauf aufbaut, nur steht bei WAR das RvR/PvP im fordergrund.

Ich komme doch auch nicht zu dir ins World of Grincraft forum erzähle dir das LOTR das bessere PvE/RP Game als WehohWeh ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gibt halt Leute die mögen RvR,PvP und PvE und welchen die lieber Angeln, Epixx, Haustiere und Mounts sammeln, Säulen rubbeln und gescriptete Bossmobs anhand von Guides und Videos legen. jedem das Seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shezar! (1. November 2008)

Rickrolled schrieb:


> Danke das du mir die Zeit versüsst, während ich Kessel farme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/sign 

zeigs ihm


----------



## Henn0 (1. November 2008)

Rickrolled schrieb:


> Danke das du mir die Zeit versüsst, während ich Kessel farme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danach schaltete er den Explorer aus, ging in ein BG und zergte. Oder meldete sich als Gruppe an farmte Random gruppen ab. Wie EPISCH!
Achja Kessel farmen hört sich episch an, ich weiß zwar nicht was das ist, aber hört sich stark nach grind an.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (1. November 2008)

Ich habe ein Spiel erwartet!
OMG was für ne frage...


----------



## Iodun (1. November 2008)

ist ja schon lustig wenn wow-leute ihre geistigen ergüsse hier posten. seltsamerweise sind in meiner gilde alles ex-wowler. die sind auch irgendwie alle da wegen dem geilen rvr-system. jetzt stellt sich nur noch die frage was war den leuten bietet was wow nicht in ausreichender form bereitstellen konnte. auch ist setsam das man immer wieder wenn man wow anspricht solche aussagen bekommt wie "war einfach nur noch zum kotzen nach 3 jahren" oder " bin ich froh das ich da weg bin" oder " oh man 3 stunden in irgendwelchen inis nach christbaumbeleuchtung für die rüssi suchen nervt" und letztendlich " es wurde zeit das war kommt, hier kann man wenigsten vernünftig pvp machen". von daher können wir alle getrost über die versuche der leute uns zu erzählen wie toll doch wow ist hinwegsehen, weil die meisten von uns haben es jahrelang gespielt und wissen was da los ist, bzw . wir haben da ja auch in 3 jahren einiges erreicht und den ein oder anderen 70ger aus dem boden gestampft. und ich denke jeder von uns hat mehr als gute gründe wow den rücken kehren.


----------



## Rickrolled (1. November 2008)

Henn0 schrieb:


> Danach schaltete er den Explorer aus, ging in ein BG und zergte. Oder meldete sich als Gruppe an farmte Random gruppen ab. Wie EPISCH!
> Achja Kessel farmen hört sich episch an, ich weiß zwar nicht was das ist, aber hört sich stark nach grind an.


 
nicht ganz...
Danach tappte ich zurück ingame und farmte weiter Kessel, da ich den Einfluss für das Hexennacht Event voll bekommen will... klar gibt es in WAR auch PvE/Grind, was wäre ein MMORPG ohne grinden und farmen?

Szenarios habe ich seit der EXP und Ruf anpassung Phase3 kaum noch gemacht, da ich open RvR bevorzuge... mir immer noch 
Eine, der 4 Event Masken fehlt und mir die Open RvR Event Public Quest sehr viel spass macht, SPASS... dass worauf es ankommt!

Seid doch froh das es WAR gibt, schaut was für gute Änderungen eurer WehohWeh seit Warhammer open Beta erfahren hat.

Spontan fällt mir ein:
-PvE > PvP Serverwechsel
-von überall für BG`s anmelden
-Achievement und Titel light*g
-dürch PvP und BG´s leveln

usw... seid doch mal bischen dankbar dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wer weiss was noch gutes kommt, jetzt wo Blizzard endlich mit den Arsch hochbekommen muss. 
Gut, Wrath of the Leech King müsst ihr euch jetzt erstmal geben. Naxxaramas war damals im hardcore 40er Mode ganz spassig. viel spass, denen die es noch nicht kennen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eine gruselige Hexennacht wünscht euch der Goblin Stump`n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Waaagh!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henn0 (1. November 2008)

Was meinst du wieviel dein geliebtes War von anderen mmos hat?
Ach ich sollte es lassen, du denkst doch auch Warhammer online gäbe es seit 10 Jahren, und alle feature die es im MMO-Genre gibt kommen aus der Hand von Mythic.


----------



## Shezar! (1. November 2008)

Henn0 schrieb:


> Was meinst du wieviel dein geliebtes War von anderen mmos hat?
> Ach ich sollte es lassen, du denkst doch auch Warhammer online gäbe es seit 10 Jahren, und alle feature die es im MMO-Genre gibt kommen aus der Hand von Mythic.



Man sollte dabei bedenken, dass die Leute von Mythic weitaus früher ihre Finger in der Welt der MMOs hatte als Blizzard.
Das War große Teile von WoW mitgenommen hat um ein gutes Spiel zu schaffen kann niemand Leugnen... muss man ja aber auch nicht.
Aber wenn man das schon nicht kann, sollte man es vielleicht auch lassen Blizzard als den Godfather und erfinder des Feuers zu bezeichnen, denn das die sachen aus Daoc EQ und wie sie alle heißen geklaut haben, und jetzt die ganzen Archievements und was Rickrolled da nich noch alles aufgezählt hat, reingebracht haben sind dann doch sicher auf Mythics spielemist gewachsen.


----------



## abszu (1. November 2008)

Iodun schrieb:


> ist ja schon lustig wenn wow-leute ihre geistigen ergüsse hier posten. seltsamerweise sind in meiner gilde alles ex-wowler. die sind auch irgendwie alle da wegen dem geilen rvr-system. jetzt stellt sich nur noch die frage was war den leuten bietet was wow nicht in ausreichender form bereitstellen konnte. auch ist setsam das man immer wieder wenn man wow anspricht solche aussagen bekommt wie "war einfach nur noch zum kotzen nach 3 jahren" oder " bin ich froh das ich da weg bin" oder " oh man 3 stunden in irgendwelchen inis nach christbaumbeleuchtung für die rüssi suchen nervt" und letztendlich " es wurde zeit das war kommt, hier kann man wenigsten vernünftig pvp machen". von daher können wir alle getrost über die versuche der leute uns zu erzählen wie toll doch wow ist hinwegsehen, weil die meisten von uns haben es jahrelang gespielt und wissen was da los ist, bzw . wir haben da ja auch in 3 jahren einiges erreicht und den ein oder anderen 70ger aus dem boden gestampft. und ich denke jeder von uns hat mehr als gute gründe wow den rücken kehren.




Hm, daraus muss man ja den Schluss ziehen. daß du und deine Freunde 3 Jahre(!!!) ein Spiel spielten, welches sie schlecht fanden. Find ich irgendwie krank... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asmagan (1. November 2008)

Es gibt viele gute MMORPGs warum bin ich scheinbar einer der wenigen, die sich darüber freuen. Warum sollte ich auch ein einziges für mich selber hypen und andere, die zu gegebener Zeit vielleicht für mein Spielerlebnis besser sind, schlecht machen. Aber da sieht man einmal mehr das Menschen zu simplen Gedankengut neigen und vorzugsweise engstirnig durch die Welt gehen möchten. Deswegen wird es in dieser Welt auch immer ideologische Adern geben, die uns gefährlich werden. Na ja... schweife etwas ab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fakt ist doch das es in jeden MMORPG die Möglichkeit eines einmaligen Abos gibt. Hab ich zuviel von Azeroth, gehe ich zu WAR, habe ich genug vom RvR gehe ich zu Lotro und mache RP, sehr nette Community hab ich dann auch bei City of Heroes erlebt und für meine eigene Nostalgie wird bei mir Everquest rausgewühlt und da wird sicher noch mehr kommen. Hmm... Na ja, hab die Theorie das sich Leute die sich nur auf ein Spiel versteifen, auch einseitig ernähren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist im übrigen genauso schlecht für die Gesundheit, wie immer nur ein Spiel nicht gut für den Geist ist. Und sowieso die "Welt da draußen" gibt es auch noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber genug geschwätzt, ihr liebt es doch euch drüber aufzuregen und euch anzuflamen. Das gibt euch doch irgendwas gebts zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na ja, das macht die Jugend von Heute halt so, damit muss ich mich als älterer Spieler wohl einfach abfinden.

Also dann hf, bei was auch immer.


----------



## Henn0 (1. November 2008)

Shezar! schrieb:


> Man sollte dabei bedenken, dass die Leute von Mythic weitaus früher ihre Finger in der Welt der MMOs hatte als Blizzard.
> Das War große Teile von WoW mitgenommen hat um ein gutes Spiel zu schaffen kann niemand Leugnen... muss man ja aber auch nicht.
> Aber wenn man das schon nicht kann, sollte man es vielleicht auch lassen Blizzard als den Godfather und erfinder des Feuers zu bezeichnen, denn das die sachen aus Daoc EQ und wie sie alle heißen geklaut haben, und jetzt die ganzen Archievements und was Rickrolled da nich noch alles aufgezählt hat, reingebracht haben sind dann doch sicher auf Mythics spielemist gewachsen.


Sachma, du glaubst wirklich das Archivments von diesen Leuten ERFUNDEN wurde? Oder das man PvP von überall betreten kann? Es geht nicht um erfinden, es geht darum ob man es implementiert! Die ideen stecken doch in allen unseren Köpfen. Ausserdem hat man bestimmt nicht in letzter Sekunde das Archivment System implementiert


----------



## Shezar! (1. November 2008)

Archievements gabs schon vor den Zeiten von War und WoW das ist richtig.
Aber du willst mir jetzt nicht im Ernst sagen das Blizzard da von ganz alleine auf die Idee gekommen ist.


----------



## Ascían (1. November 2008)

Shezar! schrieb:


> Aber du willst mir jetzt nicht im Ernst sagen das Blizzard da von ganz alleine auf die Idee gekommen ist.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henn0 (1. November 2008)

Shezar! schrieb:


> Archievements gabs schon vor den Zeiten von War und WoW das ist richtig.
> Aber du willst mir jetzt nicht im Ernst sagen das Blizzard da von ganz alleine auf die Idee gekommen ist.


Doch, warum denn nicht?
Woher ich das weiß?
Ich weiß es eigentlich garnicht. Eigentlich weiß keiner wann die entwicklungen zu einem feature anfangen.
Ausserdem sind doch alle Anschuldigungen sowieso "Hören sagen, wird schon so sein" und total oberflächlich.


----------



## Iodun (1. November 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Hm, daraus muss man ja den Schluss ziehen. daß du und deine Freunde 3 Jahre(!!!) ein Spiel spielten, welches sie schlecht fanden. Find ich irgendwie krank...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



niemand behauptet wow wäre schlecht es hing einem nur zum hals raus nacher. und das wow was pvp angeht mächtig nachzuholen hat war WAR die beste lösung. ich habe wow immer gern gespielt , würde es jetzt aber nicht mal mehr mit handschuhen anfassen seit ich WAR spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henn0 (1. November 2008)

Iodun schrieb:


> niemand behauptet wow wäre schlecht es hing einem nur zum hals raus nacher. und das wow was pvp angeht mächtig nachzuholen hat war WAR die beste lösung. ich habe wow immer gern gespielt , würde es jetzt aber nicht mal mehr mit handschuhen anfassen seit ich WAR spiele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dieses Arogante verhalten ist doch was vielen aufstößt. Ihr tut so als wären Leute die WoW zocken abschaum, Minderwertig im kreis der Gamer, würden alles fressen. Es kommt mir so vor als würden die meisten Denken sie hätten mehr stil, weil sie sich mit dem coolen War Universum auseinander setzen.


----------



## Shezar! (1. November 2008)

Henn0 schrieb:


> Dieses Arogante verhalten ist doch was vielen aufstößt. Ihr tut so als wären Leute die WoW zocken abschaum, Minderwertig im kreis der Gamer, würden alles fressen. Es kommt mir so vor als würden die meisten Denken sie hätten mehr stil, weil sie sich mit dem coolen War Universum auseinander setzen.



Da würde sich vieles aber widersprechen, da die Meisten ja selbst aus WoW kommen.
Niemand behauptet das WoW spieler Abschaum oder etwas in der Art wären, es kommt mir eher so vor als würden viele WoW spieler das von den War spielern denken.


----------



## Nick1414 (1. November 2008)

Also ich vergleiche einfach mal meine Erfahrungen mit WoW mit denen, die ich über WAR bisher gesammelt habe:

WoW hab ich jetzt fast 3 Jahre gespielt.
Klar, es hat Spaß gemacht, sonst hätte ich es nicht gespielt.
Was meiner Lust auf WoW aber den Garaus gemacht hat,
ist dieses Schema xy Markenfarmen, BG's zergen und Dailies machen.
WAR ist meiner Meinung nach viel abwechslungsreicher.
Hier wird niemand durch 1337-Gear zum Zomfg Ololol-R0xx0r; gut so!
Klar, das Spiel hat Macken, aber dafür ist es auch noch quasi ein Baby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem hat WAR unglaubliches Potenzial.
Jetzt zu sagen, es hätte mehr als WoW, wäre Unsinn.
Vielleicht sollten die Leute erkennen, dass der Vergleich WAR/WoW keinen Sinn ergibt,
da beide Spiele völlig unterschiedliche Schwerpunkte legen.

Word-


----------



## fortuneNext (1. November 2008)

Also diese Sprüche vonwegen "WoW ist halt besser weil es schon 3 Jahre länger hat ud Addon" bla bla sind alle totaler Blödsinn.
WAR ist jetzt schon besser als WoW.


----------



## Zafric (1. November 2008)

Ich finde das klingt echt oft so, dass hier einige meinen, nur weil wer WoW besser findet, er ein Kiddie ist und sich doch verziehen soll.
Und der Thread hies auch net "Was ist in War besser/schlechter als in WoW?" sondern einfach nur, was ihr von WAR erwartet habt...


----------



## abszu (1. November 2008)

Iodun schrieb:


> niemand behauptet wow wäre schlecht es hing einem nur zum hals raus nacher. und das wow was pvp angeht mächtig nachzuholen hat war WAR die beste lösung. ich habe wow immer gern gespielt , würde es jetzt aber nicht mal mehr mit handschuhen anfassen seit ich WAR spiele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja.. wie nahe doch Liebe und Hass liegen, nicht wahr?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amkhar (3. November 2008)

_WOW_Mdeath schrieb:


> Ja lol,....jeder in dem verfickten forum denkt ja wer wow favourisiert, kann ja nur ein kiddie oder sonst was sein,...???
> da krieg ich ja im rl gliech nen lachflash,...
> ,....ihr habt schon recht,.....war(goa) ist scho richtig gut dabei,......LOL
> des scheiß spiel schenk ich her mit acc,...wsp/me



Genau wegen solcher Spieler wie Dir schäme ich mich schon fast mich als WoW Spieler zu outen,aber nur fast.
Entgegen der bei WAR Spielern  gehegten Meinung die sogenannten WoW-Kiddies wären bei WoW geblieben und diejenigen welche WAR testeten würden zurück zu Wow gehen bin ich der Meinung daß es sich genau andes herum verhält,nur scheinst Du eine der wenigen Ausnahmeerscheinungen zu sein.
Ich glaube der schlimmste Abschaum der WoW-PvP Oberroxxor-Schlagmichtots ist abgewandert und hat meinen und auch den Segen der meisten anderen Wow Spieler.Aber genau diese Klientel bezeichnet jetzt die WoW Spieler als die Dummen die ja nichts begreifen und blöd Blizzard hinterherlaufen.
Zu beobachten ist dies meiner bescheidenen meinung nach an der schlichten Tatsache der Entwicklung der Comunity.Während sich die Qualität bei WoW allmählich wieder steigert sinkt die von WAR schön langsam ins Bodenlose.
(Ausnahmen wie DU bestätigen die Regel)


----------



## Náyla. (3. November 2008)

Amkhar schrieb:


> Ich glaube der schlimmste Abschaum der WoW-PvP Oberroxxor-Schlagmichtots ist abgewandert und hat meinen und auch den Segen der meisten anderen Wow Spieler.



Hmm, habe bisher eher das Gegenteil bemerkt. Viele vernünftige Menschen bei WAR.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem sind nicht alle guten WoW-PvPler "Kiddies". Nur die ArenaroxX0rs, die sich was auf ihr Rating einbilden.


----------



## Weskor (3. November 2008)

Also Ich spiele WAR jetzt schon seit release, und muss sagen das ich bis auf kleinere bugs größtenteils zufrieden bin. Ich habe zuvor 3 Jahre WoW gedaddelt und hab dieses Kapitel, WAR sei dank, nun endlich abgeschlossen. Meiner meinung nach kann man aber WAR überhaupt nicht mit WoW vergleichen, würde man einen direkten und fairen vergleich machen wollen, müsste man WAR mit dem alten Release-WoW vergleichen, denn das WoW spielinhaltlich mehr zu bieten hat liegt ja wohl auf der Hand, da wurden schon jede menge Patches und bald auch schon 2 Addons nachgeschoben, was einen direkten vergleich unmöglich macht. Warten wir erstmal ab wie sich WAR entwickelt und was die Patch-Zukunft bringen wird. Ich bin da jedenfalls ganz zuversichtlich. Das einzige was mich gestört hat, war die Tatsache das die Minimal-anforderungen auf der Spielepackung ziemlich unrealistisch sind, deswegen musste ich meinen Rechner ein bisschen aufrüsten, was sich aber gottseidank noch in grenzen hielt.

In diesem Sinne, würd ich einfach mal ein paar Monate ins Land ziehen lassen, WAR reisst jetzt schon mit, wenn doch ein paar ecken und kanten ausgebügelt werden das ist das DER PvP-Knaller! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efgrib (3. November 2008)

Weskor schrieb:


> . Meiner meinung nach kann man aber WAR überhaupt nicht mit WoW vergleichen, würde man einen direkten und fairen vergleich machen wollen, müsste man WAR mit dem alten Release-WoW vergleichen,



aha. warum sollte ich bei spielen andere maßstäbe ansetzen als bei anderen produkten? ich kaufe doch kein neues produkt das weniger bietet als mein altes.


----------



## jörgk (3. November 2008)

huhu,

mit ganz einfachen worten gesagt:

ich habe erwartet, dass mir nicht nochmal sowas passiert wie in aoc......... sicherlich hat war auch einen sehr sehr guten start hingelegt, aber viel mehr wird da auch nicht mehr kommen. mitlerweile ziehe ich auch erste vergleiche zu age off fehlerlein!

im grunde ist war auch nur ein halb fertiges produkt, wenn man ganz ehrlich ist und die rosarote brille mal beiseite legt! 

bereits jetzt ist zu vernehmen das die server zum grossteil leer sind, szenarien können nicht gespielt werden oder gehen erst nach ewigen wartezeiten auf etc. pp.

wenn denn mal eins aufgeht ist man entweder minutenlang in überzahl oder unterzahl-->so dass ein richtiges spielen kaum zustande kommt. 

bei raids trifft man kaum auf gegenwehr, da kaum gegner anwesend sind. wenn denn mal ne richtige schlacht zustande kommt, ruckelt es bei den meisten oder man wird auf den desktop zurück geschossen! damit sind die schlachten dann auch wieder relativ schnell vorbei........sicherlich wird viel geschrieben von "boah bei uns ist das so megagenial nur power etc pp. " rosabrille absetzen und der wahrheit ins auge sehen!

ich bin jemand der war treu bleiben wird, da ich hier echt viel tolle features sehe, allerdings muss man sich eingestehen-->dass wir bald wieder ne relativ kleine community seien werden. vor allem muss hier richtig was passieren,damit das game nicht nach 6 wochen nur noch öde und langweilig ist.....den meisten geht es nämlich so, die meisten die bereits 40 sind findet man jetzt bereits wieder in t2 / t3 wieder mit ihren twinks.-->obwohl es genug 40er gäbe mit denen man sich kloppen könnte.......aber da geht halt nix,somit wird getwinkt um der langeweile aus dem wege zu gehen!

wir sind bei release mit gut 86 leuten von wow gekommen, davon sind jetzt noch 8 in war aktiv von den 8 sagen, dass 5 mit dem neuen addon auch wieder gehen werden, das ist nun mal so........und so denken auch sehr viele andere...leider!

die tage wo war geglänzt hat sind bereits vorbei ! und das wird jeder in geraumer zeit sehen..........und auch ich bin gespannt-->wann war endlich komplett spielbar und reizvoll seien wird, zum twinken brauche ich auf dauer nämlich kein war ! 

ich jedenfalls hege die hoffnung, dass goa bzw. ea.... hier jetzt mal am richtigen hebel ansetzt und was vernüftiges zustande bringt und nicht nach 6 monaten an dem punkt ankommt wo die jungs von age of fehlerlein gerade sind.    

wie gesagt der grad ist schmal, aus war kann was werden-->wenn die jungs aber nicht aufpassen ist es bald vorbei mit der selbstherrlichkeit. 

am ende zählen user die das game spielen  und davon wandern jeden tag "leider" immer mehr und mehr ab--> und das sind fakten,die jeder mit eigenen augen sehen kann! ich bin echt gespannt--> wie sich das in den nächsten 3-4 wochen so entwickeln wird. rosarot sehe ich es seit ein paar tagen nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nun verhaut mich bitte net so dolle , denn ich bin nur besorgt um mein game-->dass ich gerne über jahre spielen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monstermarkus (3. November 2008)

WAR hat keine Balance, das macht das Spiel zu 50% kaputt.

WAR hat kein vernüntiges Solospiel im PvP, wegen Punkt 1, das macht WAR zu weiteren 30% kaputt

WAR hat ua auch durch die beiden Punkte keine echte Motivation, da man immer Grpesel ist, bzw Abhängig von wem und man kann sich 0 selbst Entfalten. Das mag 14-20jährige nicht stören. Einen richtigen Mann, der sein eigener Herr ist aber schon.
Dazu keine guten Jobs, Praktisch keine Ziele im PvE und dadurch 0 Motivation. PvP, aber durch diese ganzen Punkte, vor allem da man nix alleine machen kann, ist man so stark auf praktisch nur eine Bahn , ein festgelegten Weg beschränkt, das man daran erstickt und sich bald langweilen wird.

+ von WAR, sind die spaßigen Klassen zu entwickeln, wenn auch eher eintönig und das es bei den Fraktionen verschiedene Klassen gibt.
Die beiden Punkte sind klar eine Stärke von WAR.

Leider verbraucht sich das ziemlich flott.

Fazit:
WAR kann man 1-3 Monate gut spielen, 1-2 weitere noch grad so und Maximal Spaß rausquetschen, dann ist der Ofen aus.
Aber immerhin besser als AoC, da hat der Spaß nicht ma für 2 Monate gereicht^^

Gruss


----------



## Rogar (3. November 2008)

Monstermarkus schrieb:


> WAR hat keine Balance, das macht das Spiel zu 50% kaputt.
> 
> WAR hat kein vernüntiges Solospiel im PvP, wegen Punkt 1, das macht WAR zu weiteren 30% kaputt
> 
> ...



Monstermarkus, du als --richtiger Mann--, mom. ich schmeiss mich mal kurz aufn boden und drehe mich im kreis beim lachen,
müsstest doch so viel verstand haben, um zu wissen das sich ein mmo entwickelt und die ersten monate immer eine verlängerte beta sind.
da du aber so überzeugt bist, und ich nehme mal an als --richtiger Mann-- WoW spielst, werde ich deiner Meinung sofort folgen und Warcraft... ach ähm ich meine Warhammer deinstallieren.

danke für eine weitere steilvorlage


----------



## Petera (3. November 2008)

Monstermarkus schrieb:


> WAR hat keine Balance, das macht das Spiel zu 50% kaputt.
> 
> WAR hat kein vernüntiges Solospiel im PvP, wegen Punkt 1, das macht WAR zu weiteren 30% kaputt
> 
> ...



Sorry,

aber für einen gestandenen Mann klingen deine Aussagen doch ziemlich flach. Einem Multiplayerspiel vorzuwerfen, das es einen gewissen Gruppenzwang ausübt ist gelinde gesagt lächerlich. Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen eine Gilde zu gründen und der Welt deinen Stempel aufzudrücken? Das müsste doch eine Herausforderung für einen echten Mann sein, diese Gilde zum Erfolg und Ruhm zu führen. Es winkt sogar eine ganze Festung als Belohnung, die dir gehören könnte.

Nee, das Spiel für deine mangelnde Fähigkeit seine Möglichkeiten zu begreifen verantwortlich zu machen ist der falsche Weg. Mir fällt da nur der Spruch aus der Bonbon-Werbung ein: Ist es zu stark, bist du zu schwach.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## -RD- (3. November 2008)

Ich spiele WAR nicht und kann daher vielleicht eine "neutrale" Meinung zu dem Thema Erwartungen an sich posten:

Ich spiele seit April 2008 WoW und habe gerade (nach jede Menge rumprobieren) meinen ersten Charakter auf Lvl 66. Und es macht mir persönlich einen Heidenspass.

Natürlich habe ich auch mal, einfach der Neugierde wegen, die Berichte zu Age of Conan und Warhammer gelesen. Keines der beiden Spiele käme für mich auch nur annähernd in Betracht. Nicht weil ich mit WoW ausgelastet wäre oder einer dieser "Fanboys" bin. Ich spiele vielleicht 2-3x für 3 Stunden die Woche. Jetzt gerade etwas mehr, da ich Urlaub habe.

Das Problem liegt einfach darin, dass ein MMORPG sich erst richtig entwickeln muss und anfangs mit mehr oder weniger (je nach Spiel, Hersteller und Veröffentlichungsphilosphie) großen Bugs leben. WoW hat es gezeigt. Ein Jahr zusätzliche Patcharbeit ist von Nöten, bis man effektiv soweit ist, dass man an neuen Content denken kann.

Ich aber habe diese "Trauerphase" bei WoW nicht mitbekommen und spiele das Spiel in einem Zustand, wie ich es von guten SP-Spielen gewohnt bin. Keine Abstürze, keine Quest-Sackgassen, etc..
Ich erwarte, genau wie bei einem SP-Spiel, dass ich für mein makelloses Geld auch ein makelloses Spiel erhalte. Bug-Gurken à la Gothik habe ich z.B. nie gekauft. Ein Entwickler, der derart verbuggte Spiele auf den Kunden loslässt, erhält von mir garantiert kein Geld dafür.

Und genau aus diesem Grund (wobei mir klar ist, dass ein Onliner eben ca. 1 Jahr weitere Entwicklung benötigt) kommt mir ein AoC oder Warhammer oder irgend ein anderes neues MMORPG frühestens ein Jahr nach Erscheinen auf den PC.
Meine Erwartungen sind klar: Um von WoW abzulassen muss ein Spiel auf einem entwicklungstechnisch einwandfreiem Zustand angekommen sein. Und da ist weder AoC noch Warhammer, was logisch ist.
Sollten die beiden Titel in einem Jahr noch existieren, werde ich mal einen Blick darauf werfen.

Und bevor jetzt jemand schreibt: "Es ist aber wichtig, dass Leute den Titel gleich kaufen, damit weiterentwickelt werden kann..." --- Dann soll ein Hersteller eine einjährige Beta-Phase machen... Ich bin kein Bug-Tester, der dafür auch noch bezahlt. Wer ein MMORPG entwickelt muss sich klar darüber sein, was das bedeutet und womit er konkuriert.


----------



## Rhovan (3. November 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Zu 1.: Informier dich über Climax, informier dich, wer Mythic kaufte und wann das geschah.
> 
> Zu 2.: Ja, Blizzard hat vorgelegt, und obendrein indirekt dafür gesorgt, daß viele Internetanbieter ihren Kram in Ordnung brachten. Gab in der Anfangszeit genug Provider, wo die Kunden beim WoW-Zocken Mordslags hatten. Das lag nicht an Blizz, sonderm am jeweiligen Provider.
> 
> ...



Dann kann man auch behaupten WOW wäre ohne Spiele wie Ultima Online oder Everquest 1 nie entwickelt worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu 2. Ja genau, da WOW ja den Grossteil der Datenverbindung dieser Provider ausmachte, deshalb haben sie sich dem Druck unterworfen und ihre komplette Struktur geändert ^^ 
Die grössten Probleme in der Hinsicht kamen wegen dem Streit der Level 1 Provider und für die ist eine FIrma wie Blizzard "Peanuts" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu guter Letzt: Der Masse hinterherzurennen ist ne feine Sache, da brauch man keine eigene Meinung entwickeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WOW ist ein sehr gutes Spiel was über die Jahre hinweg dahin entwickelt worden ist. Jeder der den WOW Start mitgemacht hat weiss noch um die immensen Probleme.
Jedes Spiel wird neu entwickelt und muss dann bewertet werden und vor allem MMO Spiele haben mit den Massenaufkommen an Spielern die grössten Probleme und müssen dort am Anfang viel nachpatchen, dies war bei WOW am Anfang ein grosses Problem und ebenso bei LotR und AOE. SO hat auch WAR noch damit zu kämpfen.


----------



## makkaal (3. November 2008)

-RD- schrieb:
			
		

> Und bevor jetzt jemand schreibt: "Es ist aber wichtig, dass Leute den Titel gleich kaufen, damit weiterentwickelt werden kann..." --- Dann soll ein Hersteller eine einjährige Beta-Phase machen... Ich bin kein Bug-Tester, der dafür auch noch bezahlt. Wer ein MMORPG entwickelt muss sich klar darüber sein, was das bedeutet und womit er konkuriert.


Bis zu diesem Satz habe ich dir grundlegend zustimmen können. Da du nur leider diesen Beitrag auf WAR beziehst, weise ich dich einmal höflich darauf hin, dass WAR eine einjährige Betaphase hinter sich hat, was man in meinen Augen auch merkt.
Es gibt ein Rumgejaule, dass WAR eine bezahlte Beta sei, was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. Schlussendlich werden die meisten dieser Beschwerdethreads damit beendet, dass derjenige seinen Account nicht verlängert oder das Spiel weggibt - was für mich ein Zeichen dafür ist, dass sich jemand kein Stück mit dem eigentlichen Spiel beschäftigt hat oder schlicht und ergreifend nach Problemen sucht, um seine Entscheidung zu rechtfertitgen. Oder aber, was wohl naheliegender ist, einfach nur Zwist säen will. 

Es gibt, wie du schon korrekt sagtest, in jedem MMO anfänglich Probleme. WAR aber als "bezahlte Beta" zu bezeichnen (was du aufgrund deiner Begründungen indirekt tust), ist alles andere als neutral. Speziell da du zugibst, es noch nicht gespielt zu haben, steht dir meines Erachtens dieses Urteil nicht zu - aber es zeigt mir, mit was für unsinnigen Vorurteilen in anderen Communities um sich geworfen wird, da du es ja zu glauben scheinst.

Letztlich ist aber der Threadtitel "Was habt ihr erwartet?" - und obwohl ich es schon einmal geschrieben habe...ich wiederhole es hier nochmal.
Ich hatte mir erwartet, dass dieses dämliche "Mein Spiel ist besser als deins"-Verhalten endlich einmal aufhört und die Leute anfangen, erwachsen zu werden. Im Spiel selbst habe ich bisher zum Glück größtenteils nette Leute getroffen.
Diejenigen, die es mir kaputtmachen, rennen in Foren wie diesem herum- nicht inGame. Wohl der Grund, warum ich nur noch selten hier vorbeischaue.


----------



## Lillyan (3. November 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Also diese Sprüche vonwegen "WoW ist halt besser weil es schon 3 Jahre länger hat ud Addon" bla bla sind alle totaler Blödsinn.
> WAR ist jetzt schon besser als WoW.


Falsch, es ist einfach Geschmackssache und was das angeht gibt es kein falsch oder richtig. Ich mag sogar die Grafik in WoW lieber und das trotz der direkten Gegenüberstellung. Ich habe vor WoW lange Zeit Ragnarok gespielt, das zeigt in etwa wie wichtig mir Grafik ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann aber durchaus Leute verstehen, die das Spiel nach 3 Jahren einfach nicht mehr spielen wollen und nach was anderem Ausschau halten oder denen das Spielprinzip von WoW nicht zusagt.
Zudem gibt es in WoW genügend vernünftige Leute mit denen ich mich sehr gut unterhalten kann. Sicherlich gibt es immer den ein oder anderen Querschläger dort, aber deswegen gleich die gesammte Community zu verteufeln finde ich ein wenig schwach.

Naja, was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Akzeptiert einfach mal die Geschmäcker der anderen Leute und hört auf eure Meinung als die einzig wahre zu verkaufen.


----------



## Iodun (3. November 2008)

im endefekt spielt eh jeder was ihm besser liegt. ich kann mir gut vorstellen das viele wow-süchtis..(war auch mal einer) sich nicht mit dem rvrsystem von WAR anfreunden können weil sie eben lieber PvE spielen was WAR ja auch hat aber gott sei dank nur in begrenztem maß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WAR ist nun mal ein PvP-basiertes spiel aus welchen grund man die beiden games auch nicht wirklich vergleichen kann. einige leute spielen ein spiel und andere leute setzen sich dazu noch mit den hintergründen und der geschichte auseinander. und wenn die beiden fraktionen aufeinandertreffen kommt meistens nur halbhartes gelaber dabei raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abszu (3. November 2008)

Rhovan schrieb:


> Dann kann man auch behaupten WOW wäre ohne Spiele wie Ultima Online oder Everquest 1 nie entwickelt worden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ich einerseits nie bestritten habe, anderseits aber Spekulation bleibt. Mit der zunehmenden Verbreitung von Highspeed-Internet wär es so oder so zu MMORPGs gekommen. 



> zu 2. Ja genau, da WOW ja den Grossteil der Datenverbindung dieser Provider ausmachte, deshalb haben sie sich dem Druck unterworfen und ihre komplette Struktur geändert ^^
> Die grössten Probleme in der Hinsicht kamen wegen dem Streit der Level 1 Provider und für die ist eine FIrma wie Blizzard "Peanuts"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Probleme mit den Level 1 Providern waren sehr viel später. In der Anfangsphase hatten massivst Kunden von kleineren Internetanbietern mit Problemen zu kämpfen. Hinzu kamen hausgemachte Probleme von Telia, wo dann alle miese Latenz hatten. 



> Und zu guter Letzt: Der Masse hinterherzurennen ist ne feine Sache, da brauch man keine eigene Meinung entwickeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, als ich mir am 11.02.05 WoW kaufte, wusste keiner, was daraus wird - mich hatten Kumpels überzeugt, die an der Beta teilgenommen hatten, dem Spiel ne Chance zu geben. Hat sich gelohnt. Und ich werd jetzt bestimmt nicht aus purer Lust am Querulantentum mir ein Spiel, welches mir immer noch Spass macht, deinstallieren und stattdessen was anderes kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da betrachte ich solch Propaganda-Heinis wie die WAR-Macher schon deutlich skeptischer. Deren Auftritte auf Messen und so haben mich teils an alte Wochenschauen erinnert....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> WOW ist ein sehr gutes Spiel was über die Jahre hinweg dahin entwickelt worden ist. Jeder der den WOW Start mitgemacht hat weiss noch um die immensen Probleme.
> Jedes Spiel wird neu entwickelt und muss dann bewertet werden und vor allem MMO Spiele haben mit den Massenaufkommen an Spielern die grössten Probleme und müssen dort am Anfang viel nachpatchen, dies war bei WOW am Anfang ein grosses Problem und ebenso bei LotR und AOE. SO hat auch WAR noch damit zu kämpfen.



Immer dies Blabla mit dem WoW-Anfang! Der Start von WoW war super, abgesehen von den Problemen beim Accounterstellen am ersten Abend. Aber wenn paar hunderttausend Leute gleichzeitig ne Website stürmen, kann es einfach nicht gut gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ab Samstag, dem 12.02.05., konnt ich jedenfalls problemlos zocken, und dabei ists auch geblieben, bis auf die obengenannten Sachen, die manchmal für Probleme sorgten.


----------



## clickrush (3. November 2008)

Monstermarkus schrieb:


> WAR hat keine Balance, das macht das Spiel zu 50% kaputt.
> 
> WAR hat kein vernüntiges Solospiel im PvP, wegen Punkt 1, das macht WAR zu weiteren 30% kaputt
> 
> ...



mann mann, wer in der anonymität so leichtfertig andere spieler als unmännlich bezeichnet und gleichzeitig so einen argumentationskäse rauslässt, der sollte sich vieleicht vorerst über seine eigene männlichkeit klar werden.

ich bin nunmal auch ein richtiger mann und ich finde es lächerlich, dass du dermassen pauschalisierst.

zu deinen argumenten:

1. in WAR geht es nicht um 1on1. sondern um teamplay. gilden, TS und chat sind wichtige features, die das fördern

2. man kann seine karriere sehr wohl entfalten im Gruppenspiel und zwar in einem weitaus höherem masse als in irgendeinem solospiel, da eine gruppe viel mehr gleichzeitig machen kann und sich somit perfekt koordinieren muss, jeder hat seine aufgabe, die die gruppe stärkt. ein solospieler, der darauf verzichtet, kann ja höchstens seine eigenen fähigkeiten koordinieren, was ja eher kinderkram ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und somit die VORAUSSETZUNG für perfektes gruppenspiel und nicht etwa eine grossartige entfaltung...

3. der pve content in WAR bietet lediglich abwechslung oder fördert die RvR inhalte in irgendeiner weise.

4. dass man in WAR "nix" alleine machen kann ist unwahr, denn du kannst questen, sologrinden usw. doch das interessiert keinen, da WAR ja ein MMORPG ist und kein singleplayer spiel, ich frage mich wieso du überhaupt irgend ein MMO spielst...


----------



## siberian (4. November 2008)

Also die WAR Community wird vielleicht kleiner aber auch immer feiner weil genau die WOW PVP Oberroxxor Spieler von WAR überhaupt nicht angesprochen werden.

Ich fühle mich sehr wohl bei WAR und denke, dass es sehr auf den Zustand des Servers ankommt wie sich das Spielerlebnis gestaltet. Auf einem halbwegs aktiven Server macht das Spiel all denen einen Höllenspass die zur Entspannung zocken, Spass an PVP haben, Farmen und Gold nicht mögen, dem Raidstress entfliehen wollen, Wert auf eine gute Community legen. Dailys hassen und nicht immer die selben PVE Instanzen durcharbeiten wollen und das ständige Geflame in den Channels nicht mehr ertragen. 

Ich denke es wäre sicher richtig wenn es bald zu Server Zusammenschlüsssen kommen würde, auch wenn dies für mythic sehr unpopulär wäre und dann die "WAR laufen die Spieler weg" Threads ein ähnliches Ausmass annehmen würden, wie die "Was ist besser WAR oder WOW" Themen. 

Als ehemaliger WOW Beta Spieler tut es mir leid wie dieses einstmals hervorragende Spiel durch seine immer grösser werdende Community in enger Zusammenarbeit mit Blizzard versaut wurde. Ich bin überzeugt, dass das WAR sicher nicht passieren wird, dafür ist es einfach zuwenig massentauglich und der Suchtfaktor fehlt eigentlich komplett was ich sehr positiv finde.  

Und jetzt habe ich mir versprochen nie mehr was zum WOW - WAR Thema posten. Lieber still geniessen und Threads lesen bei den Ex Kollegen, wie "Ausrede gesucht zum Schulschwänzen am WOTLK Erscheinungstag", einfach köstlich.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (4. November 2008)

Monstermarkus schrieb:


> Einen richtigen Mann, der sein eigener Herr ist aber schon.
> Dazu keine guten Jobs, Praktisch keine Ziele im PvE und dadurch 0 Motivation. PvP, aber durch diese ganzen Punkte, vor allem da man nix alleine machen kann, ist man so stark auf praktisch nur eine Bahn , ein festgelegten Weg beschränkt, das man daran erstickt und sich bald langweilen wird.



Was ist mit den richtigen Frauen?
Ich bin 25 und spiel es gerne. Ich habe einen Job in der Zulieferbranche für die Autoindustrie und berate Firmen wie Lear und Prevent. Bin ich kein richtiger Mann? Och nee? Jetzt geh ich ins Kämmerchen schmollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du über 20 bist bin ich Bill Clinton


----------



## Kanibal (4. November 2008)

@GrafvonRotz kann dich noch übertrumpfen bin 31 und spiele , und das letze mal wo ich am klo war war ich noch ein mänlein . kenne welche die sind 40+ und zocken wow oder war oder shooter 


mal ne frage hat wer den bericht zum tema war in der letzten GAME STAR gelesen  ...  ich meine die haben ein ganz anderes spiel gespielt als ich den  kein wort von abstürzen bug und solchen sachen 
dafür wie toll und ahh und ohhhh , ich spiele zwar kein wow mehr aber das wird dan auch gleich in der selben ausgabe runtergemacht , damal wie wow  rauskam und danach auch haben sie das selbe was jetzt mir war ist mit wow gemacht super toll unsd ahhh und ohh geil . mir kommts vor als schreiben die das was sie gesponsert bekommen . geht mal in nen kiosk und schaut wenn war so toll währe wie die schreiben würden wir das hier net so diskutiern sonder hätten keine zeit weil wir alle krieg führen


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. November 2008)

Kanibal schrieb:


> [...] sonder hätten keine zeit weil wir alle krieg führen



Na wir haben alle ein gesundes RL deswegen sind wir manchmal hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (5. November 2008)

Kanibal schrieb:


> mal ne frage hat wer den bericht zum tema war in der letzten GAME STAR gelesen  ...  ich meine die haben ein ganz anderes spiel gespielt als ich den  kein wort von abstürzen bug und solchen sachen
> dafür wie toll und ahh und ohhhh , ich spiele zwar kein wow mehr aber das wird dan auch gleich in der selben ausgabe runtergemacht , damal wie wow  rauskam und danach auch haben sie das selbe was jetzt mir war ist mit wow gemacht super toll unsd ahhh und ohh geil . mir kommts vor als schreiben die das was sie gesponsert bekommen . geht mal in nen kiosk und schaut wenn war so toll währe wie die schreiben würden wir das hier net so diskutiern sonder hätten keine zeit weil wir alle krieg führen


 ja es gibt sicher magazin die die rosarote brille aufgesetzt haben 
wo man merkt,das ihnen da der publisher im nacken sitzt!
Kennt zufällig jem die "PC Games" wo sie "Gothic 3" bewerten?
Gothic bekamm soweit ich mich erinnern kann (zu faul zum raussuchen) eine 88er wertung!
*Obwohl* es zu dem zeitpunkt praktisch unspielbar war weil es so bugverseucht war!

Aber darüberhinaus ist WAR ein super spiel und trifft genau meine erwartungen!


----------



## Monstermarkus (9. November 2008)

GrafvonRotz schrieb:


> Was ist mit den richtigen Frauen?
> Ich bin 25 und spiel es gerne. Ich habe einen Job in der Zulieferbranche für die Autoindustrie und berate Firmen wie Lear und Prevent. Bin ich kein richtiger Mann? Och nee? Jetzt geh ich ins Kämmerchen schmollen.
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann hallo Bill...Als ich 25 war, gabs noch die DDR...

Richtige Frauen waren damit auch gemeint

Naja mit 25 bist du, halbwegs gutes Aussehen vorausgesetzt, für die Männer doch eher noch ein Spielzeug, auch wenn sie dir das nicht sagen.
Aber glaube mir und meiner Erfahrung, das es so ist.

Naja ich werfe euch eure fehlenden Überblick nicht vor.
Sowas bekommt man erst im Laufe des Lebens, daher nennt man das ja auch dann Weisheit und daher sollten auch ältere Leute in Führungspositionen sein, da sie den Überblick und die Ruhe, die Erfahrung besitzen, richtig zu entscheiden, anstatt aus Übermut oder was die Jugend sonst so mit sich bringt.
Auch wenn jeder 20ig-jähriger glaubt er hat sie, nunja...Ein 30ig-jähriger lacht über ihn, genau wie ein 40ig-jähriger über den 30ig-jährigen schmunzelt.

Auch wenn es Offtopic ist, mich stört das auch in Filmen immer derbst neuerdings.
Da werden 20ig-jährige Bübchen hingestellt, als seien sie allwissend und die Filme sind voll von denen.
Mädels in dem Alter sind reine Sexobjektein den Streifen.
Wo ist das Alter hin in Filmen, die Klasse? Ich nehme das so einem Halbstarken eh nicht ab, das er Wissenschaftler ist und alles drauf hat lol...Nicht jeder ist Einstein, auch wenn er sich dafür hält.

Die Filme heutzutage werden dadruch einfach nur oberflächlig. Die Darsteller benutzen die Geschichte um sich ins bessere Licht zu rücken, anstatt das sie dem Film weiter Tiefe geben und besser machen.

Wenn da laufend so eine durchtrainierte, mit dicker Oberweite in ihren besten Jahren für Fortpflanzung rumläuft, in knallengen Klamotten, dazu so ein Bürschchen von der Stange, mit albernen Waschbrettbauch, als obercooler Mächenprinz mit Legosteinfrisur, der noch versucht ein Mann zu werden, aber den Alleskönner mit Superhirn und Klasse zu miemen, verlieren diese Teeniestreifen doch völlig an Klasse, wollen aber grosses Kino sein.

Solche Darsteller wie Jack Nicholson damals in Shining hätten doch heute gar keine Chance mehr, seine Frau im Film erst recht nicht. Da würde wieder so ein perfekter Schönling, den es eh nicht gibt und eine halbnackte Tusse mit prallen Hintern rumlaufen und den Film völlig ruinieren, weil sie mit ihrer Schönheit trumphen wollen, als dem Streifen Klasse zu verleien.

Naja das alles werden viele hier noch selbst erfahren, wenn sie das passende Alter erreicht haben.

Óla


----------



## Ellrock (9. November 2008)

Monstermarkus schrieb:


> Na dann hallo Bill...Als ich 25 war, gabs noch die DDR...
> 
> Richtige Frauen waren damit auch gemeint
> 
> ...




Aus aktuellem Anlaß möchte ich Alter und Reife unterschieden wissen.

Ansonsten haben deine Texte - äh wie soll ich sagen - grossen Unterhaltungwert aber mehr leider nicht.

Wir zimmern alle an unserem kleinen Paralleluniversum. Bei deinen Texten ist mir das mal wieder ziemlich deutlich geworden.


----------



## Peraine1 (9. November 2008)

Wird das hier ein Kinoforum?

Bruce Willis, Harrison Ford, Slyvester Stalloneect.  haben übrigens, trotz ihres nicht mehr jugendlichen Alters, in letzter Zeit noch Filme abgeliefert, die an den Kinokassen überaus erfolgreich waren. Eventuell solltest du mal wieder ins Kino, es sei denn du bist dafür schon zu alt *G*

Wenn man nur das RTL2 Nachmittagsprogramm am Sonntag schaut, muss man sich nicht wundern nur Darsteller aus Teenie-Soaps zu sehen...

Um ein ganzer Mann zu sein empfehle ich World of Warcraft, da sind spätestens seit Burning Crusade schon solo zu schaffende Questmobs als Verzeher ganzer Dimensionen gekennzeichnet. Da kann man ganz Mann sein und die Welt alleine retten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanibal (10. November 2008)

na mal warten was arnie noch so macht an filmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gandogar Eisenfaust (13. November 2008)

@ Monstermarkus als es die ddr noch gab warst also schon 25.hmm...mal rechnen...25+18=43
sollte ein richtiger mann,der noch dazu sein eigener herr ist,mit 43 oder noch mehr jahren nicht besseres zu tun haben als ein computerspiel zu spielen?noch dazu eins in dem man nix alleine machen kann!
also wenn ich nachher vonner schicht komm mach ich noch 1-2 quests,und stell dir vor...gaaaaanz alleine




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nu noch zum thema:
kann mich da Geige nur anschliessen.super spiel das meine erwartungen erfüllt hat.das einzige was im moment vieleicht noch zu wenig ist,ist das rvr(was ja nicht am spiel selber liegt).


----------



## Caveman1979 (13. November 2008)

Monstermarkus schrieb:


> Na dann hallo Bill...Als ich 25 war, gabs noch die DDR...
> 
> Richtige Frauen waren damit auch gemeint
> 
> ...




Also ich möchte nicht weit vom Thema abkommen aber was du hier niederschreibst ist im höhstenmaße schlichtweg der größte müll den meine Augen ausgesetzt waren!

Nach deiner langen Zeit in der DDR kommst du mit solchen blödsinnigen Aussagen lass mich raten du warst damal Erntehelfer und nun schön Daheim das dasein friesten.

Leute laut dem alter zubegrenzen ob sie etwas sind das kann ja nur von dort kommen,ich selbst Ossi der aber nie mit so einer Weltanschauung kenne nur das gegenteil. Man kann Menschen nicht nach dem Alter oder aussehn einschätzen und das muestest du mit deinen 5000 Jahren ja nun wissen es ist das was Menschen Leisten oder drauf haben und ja es kommt natürlich auch die Erfahrung mit rein aber schon mal was davon gehört das auch das Wissen von älteren weiter gegeben werden kann! Ich kenne genug Jüngere die mir in manschen Sachen etwas vormachen und wiederum habe ich meine gebiete wo ich Trumpfe.

Dann die vergleiche von Kinofilmen von damals zu heute zeigt auch wieder nur eins das du nur in schöner alter vergangenheit schwimmst(Damals war alles Besser ist schon klar)
Warum heute so viele Astral Körper in Filmen zusehn sind einfache erklärung weil es die Leute wollen!


----------



## Korísh (13. November 2008)

Also um mal Backt to Topic zu kommen und so.

Ich habe von WAR ein in sich stimmiges, athmosphärisches Mmorpg erwartet, das -und diesem Vergleich können die Jungs und Mädels von Mythic einfach nicht ausweichen, und kommt schon Leute, das wussten die auch- es auf jeden Fall mit WoW aufnehmen kann.

Klar, Wow is noch ein wenig ausgefuchster und konsequenter.

Aber ich finde, dass Mythic mit einem unvergleichbar kleineren Budget einen echten Konkurrenten geschaffen hat.

Fette Grafik, lustige PQs und n Haufen geiler Games Workshop- Fantasy Geschichte. 
Ausserdem gibt's sehr viel Liebe zum Detail.
Der Wälzer z.B. is genau das was ich bei WoW immer gesucht hab....Wieviel Viecher hab ich denn eigentl schon gemetzgert und wieviel davon waren Menschen, etc. 

WAR will uns als erfahrene mmorpg- Zocker eine neue Herausfoerdungen und Abwechslung bieten ohne dabei den bewährten grundstock zu missen.


gruß

Korish


----------



## Mr. Yes (13. November 2008)

Monstermarkus schrieb:


> ...
> Naja mit 25 bist du, halbwegs gutes Aussehen vorausgesetzt, für die Männer doch eher noch ein Spielzeug, auch wenn sie dir das nicht sagen.
> Aber glaube mir und meiner Erfahrung, das es so ist.
> ...



Für Männer ist also eine Frau von 25 Jahren ein Spielzeug, das ist so, aha.

Deine Meinung lässt tief blicken und glaube mir aus meiner Erfahrung, daß das keine Männer sind.
Und wenn Frau halbwegs clever ist, lässt sie diese Pfeifen auch abblitzen und
dann stehen die immer da wie begossene Pudel und machen hilflose Scherze über die Watsche die
sie grad bekommen haben. Hihi, was für Deppen!

cu Yes


----------



## Noxiel (13. November 2008)

So und jetzt lassen wir das Gerede über Männlichkeit, Erfahrung, Filme, Muskeln und Samenstränge wieder bleiben und konzentrieren uns auf Warhammer. Weiteres Offtopic wird ab dieser Stelle rigoros gelöscht, völlig gleich ob es ein Einzeiler oder ein seitenfüllender Beitrag ist.


----------



## Mottfried (13. November 2008)

Komme ich auch mal OT zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin derzeit von Warhammer sehr gespalten, die DAoC_Beta war damals mein erste MMORPG - vollkommen klar das man nach der Beta auch den Release spielt und das bis WoW an den Start ging, danach zu WoW, dort viele Hochs und Tiefs mitgemacht und ca. 1 Jahr vor Warhammer meinen Account gecancelt. Seit dem habe ich in der War Beta mitgespielt.

Sehr zu frieden bin ich bei WAR:

Grafik und Stil
Der grundsätzlichen Idee wofür die Klassen stehen
Der grunsätzlichen Idee des PvP. Hier sehe ich auch viele Verbesserungen zu DAoC.

Aber was mich sehr gespalten zu WAR stehen lässt ist das vollkommen unausgereifte Spiel- und Balancekonzept.
Fangen wir mal an:
*Klassen*
Viele Klasse haben vollkommen schwachsinnige Fähigkeiten und Meisterschaftspfade. Als Schamane Spieler wundere ich mich was ich als 40er mit einem 50 Punkte Int/Weisheits-Debuff soll, das stört den 40er Heiler gar nicht. Was sind schon 10 Punkte wenn mein grosser Heal 2000 macht?! Oder die vielen sinnfreien Fähigkeiten in Mork/Gork und Grün. Natürlich werden einige sagen "aber bei mir ist das voll suppa", klar nur rechnet mal aus was tatsächlich bei runkommt oder probiert diese Skills mal bei einem Mob auf Eurem Level aus. Wenn ich 480 Widerstand abziehe und mein Schaden gerade mal um 70 Punkte angehoben wird ist das noch ok, wenn ich aber 112 Elementar-Resistenz abziehe und mein Schaden um wahnsinnige 40 Punkte steigt hmm.
Klar das dann viele Spieler sagen, Du stehst nur hinten und heilst - ansonsten sparste deine AP. Macht schon viel Spass. 
Ähnlich ist es ja bei vielen Klassen, wenn ich mir zB den Magus anschaue, die Sorc - es finden sich bei genauer Betrachtung viele negative Beispiele. Insgesamt wundere ich mich sehr, anscheinend können die Devs nich mal einen Taschenrechner benutzen, ich habe einfach nicht das Gefühl das ein wirkliches Konzept dahinter steckt. Es wird irgenwas gemacht, die Community schreit und die Mehrheit dieser Wines wird umgesetzt, alle anderen wichtigen Anpassungen werden nicht betrachtet - siehe Debuffs (als ein Beispiel).
Klar wäre das an sich nicht so schlimm, nur wenn fast 2 Jahre lang eine Beta läuft, der erste Balancing Patch fast gar nix ändert .. puh da habe ich nicht das Gefühl langfristiger Spielsicherheit.
*PvP*
Beginne ich mal mit den Szenarien, die meisten sind ziemlich 08/15, basieren auf der gleichen Mechanik und bieten nur andere Maps. Die Maps selbst finde ich meistens sehr eng, unübersichtlich und wenig taktisch. Klar kann das jetzt meine Meinung sein, aber es fehlt doch an ein wenig Liebe und mehr möglichkeiten spielentscheidend die Map zu beeinflußen. Hinrennen und zergen ist das einzige taktische Mittel - leider beherrscht das in Szenarien die Ordnung besser als das Chaos. Zumindest auf unserem Server.
Gestern wollten wir Praag sperren, super Burgen holen dauert 10min. Schlachtfeldziele ein bischen länger, weil man ja immer 3 Min warten muss. Der Balken kurz vor der Zonenkontrolle, also was machen - PQs ahja. Also in einem PvP-Game muss ich dann wie blöde PQ's machen, damit ich die Zone bekomme - und die Gegenseite macht auch welche (ist einfacher als Raiden)... Zone sperren ist unmöglich. Keeptore pinkelt man auf - wozu eine Ramme aufstellen? Deffen braucht keiner, die Angreifer sind eh ruck zuck drin und das Keep später wiederholen wenn der Zerg weitergezogen ist geht schneller und ist auch wesentlich einfacher.
Im OPvP gewinnt die Gruppe, welche wieder mal den FOTM Char dabei hat. Erinnert mich sehr an DAoC. 3 Feuermagier und man hat quasi gewonnen - irgendetwas tun kann ich dagegen nicht da es kein CC gibt oder casterbehindernde Sprüche. Gegenheilen ist fast unmöglich, dazu würde noch ein Group-Hot benötigt. Die versprochenen langen Kämpfe... hmm ja 50% aller Gegner töten meinen Schamanen innerhalb von sagen wir 5s. Klar kann man jetzt wieder sagen, ich bin zu blöde oder blabla.
*Sets*
An dem Sinn dieser Sets darf ich ja sehr zweifel, das ist mit dem balancing auch einer der Punkte die mich massiv ärgern. Wieso muss ich in eine total langweilige PvE-Instanz rennen, dort alle x Stunden einen Boss umhauen - der Fight ist auch langweilig, um ein Level 37 Set zu bekommen? Die nachfolgenden Sets sind ja schon fast sinnfrei, da man mit dem benötigten Rufrang eh diese kaum noch tragen wird oder diese so schwer zu bekommen sind, das die allerwenigstens konkurrenzfähiges Gear tragen werden.
Hier verstehe ich nicht warum man sich nicht an DAoC orientiert hat, zum Schluss war es ja einfach an die TOA-Items zu kommen und das System voll auf PVP umgesetzt hat. Vor allem mit ein wenig Varianz in den Teilen - so hat jeder das selbe an... Langweilig.
*Sonstiges*
Klar gibt es noch viele kleine Problemchen, Performance und dergleichen ... aber das haben alle Spiele.

Also ich bin sehr unentschieden, als alter Tabletop-Spieler natürlich sehr Warhammer zugetan, Stimmung, Grafik gefällt mir sehr gut - aber ich sehe auch die alten Schwächen von DAoC.
Letztlich wird es davon abhängen ob die Server noch leerer werde, GOA endlich Infos rüberkommen lässt und sich mehr beteiligt - was macht der Community Manager?! Außer Patchnotes posten. Ja und ganz klar für mich - wie entwickelt sich das Balancing die nächsten 2 Patches!?!

Alternativen gibt es wenige, aber es gibt ja noch soviele andere schöne Dinge die man tun kann!


----------



## heretik (13. November 2008)

Erwartet habe ich mir ein PvP-zentriertes MMORPG, das sich traut, ohne die E-Peen-Beschäftigungstherapie-Farm-Instanzen auszukommen, die von den Anbietern so vollmunding als "Endgame" bezeichnet werden.

Bisher zumindest wurde ich nicht enttäuscht. Abwarten, was passiert, sobald es genug 40er gibt, die aus allen Wolken fallen, weil es im ENDGAME so wenig Item-Tiers gibt und dann Mythic lange genug die Ohren vollheulen.


----------



## Kanibal (13. November 2008)

@  heretik  bin deiner meihnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



 auf meinen server ists mitlerweile soweit gekommen das man stunden lang alleine rumgeistert , von meiner gilde waren wir 140 und sind noch 4-5 die spielen die anderen haben sich so nach und nach verabschiedet und sind  vom server weg oder haben war kpl aufgehört  die server popo hat sich von mittel auf leer  gemausert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kans verstehen von den leuten , mein abo lauft nur mehr 5 tage , und selbst da obwohl ich es schon gekündigt und gelöscht habe mit der angabe der gründe , nerven die it mails das man noch nicht aufhören sollte den es wird schon bald besser ... eh die spackos sollen die kündigung lessen dan wissen die warum aus ist . das andere dachte ich schau bei wow rein und machte mal nen monat abbo an hollte meinen pala der 6 moth auf den fridhof tod in nagrand lag und zog los alles neu geskillt und ging dan pvp machen ... alterac     irgend wie brings das auch net ... will immer unterm laufen heilen  und schaue nach meiner moral leiste wenn ich kämpfe   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , aber das pvp ist da auch nicht mehr das was es war , also entgültig abo abgedreht aund spiel gelöscht .....  grosse erwartung   hmmm jett sind die erwartungen gross das diablo 3 toll wird  , bis dahin  damit mein pc nicht einrostet  muss ich cod 4 und bf2/2142 auf 1920x1080 spielen . aber es bleibt immer das verlangen nach  ziehlos  geh farmen reite mit deinem gelibten haala talbuk  oder dem pala pnny , kram den greifen raus und zieh die runden , oder geh  rvr flagen einnehmen mit nen kumpel und setz da iin der warte zeit gleich samen an , doh dan fällt mir ein der ärger der frust 

R.I.P  Kanibal auf KelTusard und      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
R.I.P Hunk auf Sollland                   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

den  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

